# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Δικές μας φωτογραφίες ή βίντεο με το μείγμα σπόρων που έχουμε

## οδυσσέας

σε αυτο το θεμα βγαλτε φωτογραφια η βιντεο απο το μειγμα σπορων που ταϊζεται τα ''φιλαρακια'' σας και βαλτε τα 
εδω, για να δουμε αν ειναι πραγματικα αυτο που αγοραζεται και αν ειναι το σωστο για τα πουλια σας και αν ειναι καλης ποιοτητας. δεν θα γραψεται την μαρκα (αν ειναι καποιας μαρκας), μονο για τι πουλι ειναι.

----------


## serafeim

Κωστα ειανι ενα πολυ καλο αρθρο πραγματικα...
αλλα σε αλλο αρθρο μου τα ειπαμε περι οικονομικων.. αλλα επειδη δεν μου αρεσει να κοροιδευω ουτε εσας ουτε εμενα επειδη δεν θελω και να μου  το κανουν αυριο θα σας δειξω το μειγμα μου... πληροφορικα να πω οτι ειανι χυμα και συγκεκριμενης μαρκας χωρις τα πολυχρωμα μπιχλιμπιδια μεσα (μπισκοτακια) αλλα νομιζω εχει ρουψεν... φωτογραφια αυριο να δειτε και σε καλη αναλυση να τα  ξεχωρησετε γιατι εγω δεν σκαμπαζω!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Σεραφειμ αυτο το θεμα το ανοιξα για να πιεσουμε αυτους που φτιαχνουν και πουλανε μειγματα σπορων, να φτιαξουν μειγματα οπως πρεπει να ειναι και να σταματησουν να μας κοροϊδευουν. στο χερι μας ειναι να αλαξουν καποια πραγματα για το καλυτερο των πουλιων μας. αναλογα τα οικονομικα του καθενος απο εμας, να ταιζει ενα οικονομικο μειγμα αλλα οχι ''σαβουρα'' επειδη 
καποιοι νομιζουν οτι ''κοιμομαστε''. δεν κρινουμε κανεναν εκτροφεα για τα οικονομικα του. στις μερες που ζουμε μας το εκαναν πολυτελεια να εχουμε εκτροφη, αυτο εμεις θα το αλαξουμε. 

*το θεμα αυτο ειναι μια προταση δικη μου, καντε το δικο σας για να μαθουμε ολοι. 

**καντε και εσεις προτασεις, τι αλλο θα μπορουσαμε να βαλουμε σε αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## jk21

νομιζω ειναι ενα πολυ καλο θεμα ,αλλα αυτο που θα ηθελα ειναι να επικεντρωθουμε στο πως πρεπει να ειναι το καθε μιγμα που βλεπουμε (ποιοτητα ,γυαλαδα σπορων ,ελλειψη σκονης ,σποροι αυτοι που πρεπει να βρισκονται εντος ,σποροι που λειπουν ,αν ειναι δυνατον να ειναι διακριτο το ποσοστο τους (αν υπαρχει εμφανης αποκλιση ) και οχι να κρινουμε εστω και ανωνυμα τις οποιες πηγες αγορας μας .ο σχολιασμος του καθε μιγματος ,ειναι η φανερη κριση ,χωρις επιπλεον λογια .η πιεση προς την σωστη κατευθυνση θα υπαρχει ετσι κι αλλιως .σε συσκευασμενες τροφες ,θα ηθελα να αναφερεται ειτε ημερομηνια σοδειας σπορων (αν αυτο αναφερεται ) ,ειτε ημερομηνια ληξης  καθως και αγορας (πανω κατω αν δεν την εχετε σε καποια αποδειξη ) ωστε να βλεπουμε ποσο φρεσκα (οσο μπορει να φαινεται αυτο ) μιγματα κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα

----------


## johnrider

τροφή για τα timbrado μου τα ποσοστά είναι από τον jk21
65 κεχρί
10 βρώμη
10 περιλά
5 νιζερ
5 καναβούρι
5 λινάρι

----------


## serafeim

καλημερα...
ημερομηνιες δεν ξερω αλλα τα πηρα την Πεμπτη..
εδω δειτε για την σκονη η οποια υπαρχει σε σχεδον μηδαμινο ποσοστο...





και εδω δειτε το μειγμα..

μπερδεψα τις φωτογραφιες ειμαι απο κινητο αν μπορειτε αλλαξτε το..

----------


## Harisagr

Και το δικο μου μειγμα. 65 κεχρι, 10 βρωμη, 10 περιλα, 5 λιναρι, 5 καναβουρι, 5 νιζερ





Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## billakos

Για ποιό λόγο να μην αναφαίρεται το όνομα της τροφής?
 Εννοείται οχι καταστήματα αλλά η ονομασία της τροφής. Δεν είναι διαφήμιση νομίζω...

----------


## jk21

μπορουμε να αναφερουμε ονομα μιγματος .ειναι οκ με τους κανονες 

σεραφειμ μπερδευτηκα ... δεν πολυκαταλαβα τι θες  να αλλαξουμε .βλεπουμε δυο φωτο του μιγματος ή μια μεσα σε σακκουλα  και η αλλη εκτος .θες να τις βαλουμε αναποδα; η σκονη της σακκουλας φαινεται αρκετη .απλα οταν το εβαλες σε δοχειο ,θα εχει παει στον πατο

ΧΑΡΗ ο φωτισμος ειναι λιγο περιεργος και φαινονται ολοι οι σποροι ενα πραγμα

----------


## serafeim

δεν την εχω βαλει σε δοχειο... αφου την καταναλωνουν σε λιγ οχρονικο διαστημα...
ειναι αναγκαστικο? εννοω ποιο υγιεινο?

----------


## vag21

για καρδερινοκαναρα χρησιμποποιω το παρακατω.
manitoba t3platino και manitoba carduelidi σε αναλογια 2:1

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ αν την  βαλεις σε ενα δοχειο σχετικα φαρδυ ,ταρακουνωντας της περα δωθε ,η σκονη κατακαθετε στον πατο στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της και αυτο ειναι καλο !

----------


## serafeim

Καταλαβα Δημητρη,
χιλιοευχαριστω για πολοστη φορα...
απο τροφη πως ειναι? την περνω 2 ευρω / κιλο

----------


## Harisagr

> μπορουμε να αναφερουμε ονομα μιγματος .ειναι οκ με τους κανονες 
> 
> σεραφειμ μπερδευτηκα ... δεν πολυκαταλαβα τι θες  να αλλαξουμε .βλεπουμε δυο φωτο του μιγματος ή μια μεσα σε σακκουλα  και η αλλη εκτος .θες να τις βαλουμε αναποδα; η σκονη της σακκουλας φαινεται αρκετη .απλα οταν το εβαλες σε δοχειο ,θα εχει παει στον πατο
> 
> ΧΑΡΗ ο φωτισμος ειναι λιγο περιεργος και φαινονται ολοι οι σποροι ενα πραγμα


Τις εβαλα απο το κινητο και ανεβηκαν με μικρη αναλυση. Θα το επαναλαβω αργοτερα.

----------


## jk21

κοιτα να δεις .. κεχρι εχει σαν βαση και αρκετο νιζερ αλλα και λιναρι .επιπλεον λιγο κανναβουρο και πολυ λιγη περιλλα και millet . αλλα και παπαρουνα 

μοιαζει με το παρακατω ,αλλα δεν βρισκω φαγοπυρο .ξερεις ποιας εταιριας ειναι; δεν εχει ρουπσεν αλλα θα θα ηθελα περισσοτερη βρωμη και περιλλα και αν γινεται ... να ειχε λιγοτερη σκονη .Βεβαια μπορει στα ναυλο να ειχε κατσει ολη εκει λογω στατικου ηλεκτρισμου 


*Τροφή Hungenberg χωρίς ρούπσεν

Ασπούρι→Νίζερ→ Ιαπωνικό κεχρί → Λινάρι ξανθό Βρώμη →Καναβούρι→ Σενεγαλέζικο κεχρί→Αγριόσποροι→Περίλλ α άσπρη→ Παπαρούνα → Κεχρί μάνας →Φαγόπυρο.



*

----------


## serafeim

εχω μερικους μεμονομενους σπορους στην ακρη να προσθεσω?
δεν θυμαμαι πως μου την ειπε την μαρκα αλλα νομιζω αυτην ειναι που ειπες...

----------


## jk21

αν θες στο 1 κιλο τροφης (αντιστοιχα βγαλε ποσοτητα για οσο εχεις )  προσθεσε πανω κατω 100 γρ περιλλα και 100 γρ βρωμης .αν δεν εχεις και απο τα δυο .αστο οπως ειναι .θα σου ξαναπω αν μου πεις ποιους εχεις; 

αν θες μαθε και την μαρκα

----------


## serafeim

θα προσπαθησω Δημητρη οποτε ξαναπαω να παρω... μπορει να παω αυριο γιατι θελω ταιστρες... γιατι με τοσα πουλια τωρα γινεται χαμος

----------


## xarhs



----------


## jk21

ποιο μιγμα ειναι αυτο χαρη; μου ειχες πει αλλα δεν θυμαμαι .νομιζω το ειχες φτιαξει με μεμονωμενους ; κεχρι ,νιζερ,λιναρι και κανναβουρι εχει 

θα χρησιμευε αν μας δειχνατε τυχον συγκεντρωμενη σκονη στον πατο του χωρου αποθηκευσης

----------


## xarhs

ειναι κεχρι , νιζερ , καναβουρι , λιναρι  χυμα απο τοπικο καταστημα σε αναλογιες δικες σ δημητρη
μου βγηκε ακριβως 1.60 το κιλο
αγορασα 10 κιλα........
σκονη δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχει πολυ........  τοσες φορες που την ανακατεψα θα εφυγε ολη...... !!!!
παντως σε περιπτωση που εχει θα την παρω με το πιστολακι και δεν θα μεινει τπτ

----------


## Eliccaios

Για την σκονη μπορειται να κανεται κατι αλλο αγοραστε 1 μετρο η και μισο δυχτι που βαζουν τα κουφετα και μετα ειναι ξεκα8αρο τη κανεται...

----------


## nikosg6

εγω χρησιμοποιω 4 διαφορετικες τροφες στους παπαγαλους μου:
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ρία

τη 2η την εχω κ εγώ αλλά αυτα τα μεγαλα τα χρωματιστά τα βγάζω γιατί δεν μ γεμιζουν το μάτι

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το μείγμα για της καρδερίνες μου !! Μην με ρωτήσετε πως λέγετε.....δεν θυμάμαι !! Στην επόμενη αγορά μου θα σας πω !! 






Εδώ ότι έχει απομείνει !! Σε κύκλο αυτό που παρατηρώ ότι δεν μου τρώνε..... πως λέγετε αυτός ο σπόρος ?? Δεν μου τρώνε και την βρώμη όπως βλέπεται !!!

*

----------


## mitsman

Νικο αυτη τι τροφη ειναι???? ειναι η καλυτερη!

----------


## mitsman

μηπως ειναι φαγουρο Αλεξανδρε?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αυτό πρέπει να είναι Δημήτρη !!! Της άτιμες γιατί δεν μου τρώνε βρώμη & φαγόπυρο ....*

----------


## serafeim

Δοκιμασε να την βαλεις ξεχωριστα Αλεξανδρε... ειναι πολυ καλος σπορος!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξανδρε βαλε σε μια αυγοθηκη νιφαδες βρωμης και θα με θυμηθεις!!!!! Το φαγοπυρο ξερω οτι ειναι εξαιρετικα σκληρο και δεν το τρωει κανενα πουλι σχεδον!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Αλεξανδρε βαλε σε μια αυγοθηκη νιφαδες βρωμης και θα με θυμηθεις!!!!! Το φαγοπυρο ξερω οτι ειναι εξαιρετικα σκληρο και δεν το τρωει κανενα πουλι σχεδον!



*Της χτυπάς καθόλου στο μπλέντερ Δημήτρη ή έτσι όπως είναι ??? Εχω πάντα στο σπίτι...της τρώει η σύζυγος (πώς μπορεί ?? ) 
*

----------


## mitsman

κ εγω την τρωω .... αλλα τα φλωρια μου και οι καρδερινες την τσακιζουν.... οχι οχι... δεν την χτυπαω!!!!! δοκιμασε σε παρακαλω!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

Αύριο πρωί πρωί θα τους περάσω !! Δεν θα τους βάλω αυγοτροφή αύριο για να δω ανταπόκριση !!  :Happy:

----------


## nikosg6

ειναι της deli nature για κοκατιλ και μεσαιους

----------


## jk21

ΤΟ Φαγοπυρο ειναι αυτο 



αλλος σπορος ειναι .θα το ψαξω .ΑΛΕΞ στειλε πμ που το ψωνιζεις

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τώρα.... μάλιστα  !!! Την ίδια ερώτηση που έκανε και ο Ανδρέας πριν λίγες μέρες !!! 

Ακούστε τη έχει γίνει..... 

Οταν έψαχνα για δεύτερη θηλυκιά Καρδερίνα (πριν κανά μήνα...) πήγα σε αρκετά πετ σοπ (5-6) του Ηρακλείου να δω τη παίζεται.... !! Σε όποιο μαγαζί μπήκα δεν μπορούσα να μην πάρω και κάτι.... (το έχω αυτό το συνήθειο....καλώς - κακός) !!! Ζητούσα λοιπόν να μου βάλουν και από 1 κιλό μείγμα για Καρδερίνες !!!

Τώρα όμως έχει συμβεί το εξής..... δεν θυμάμαι από που ψώνισα το παραπάνω καλό μείγμα !!! Για να βρω το κατάστημα του μείγματος πρέπει να ξανακάνω μια....γύρα από όλα !! χαχαχαχαχα 

Γι'αυτό είπα πιο πάνω μην με ρωτήσετε πως λένε το μείγμα... *  :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

και που θα δωσεις βρε 5Χ1κιλο = 5 κιλα μιγμα για καρδερινες ;  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*εεεε θα πάρω και λίγη παπαγαλίνη για τους παπαγάλους !!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα*

----------


## jk21

> Νικο αυτη τι τροφη ειναι???? ειναι η καλυτερη!



αυτη την βρηκαμε 

http://www.delinature.be/vogels/prod...c=8&p=27&SId=1

deli nature  large parakeet basic   No  30

Κίτρινο κεχρί 20%, κεχρί 14%, 12,5% σιτάρι,   κεχρί λευκό 12%, αποφλοιωμένες βρώμη 10%, ριγέ ηλιόσποροι 8%, 5% καρθαμο , λευκοι  ηλιόσποροι 4%, κόκκινο κεχρί 3,5%, λιναρόσπορος 3%, 3% σπόρων κάνναβης, 2,5% το φαγόπυρο,  αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι 2,5%


θα την βαλω αργοτερα εδω 

*Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ*

----------


## jk21

> *Το μείγμα για της καρδερίνες μου !! Μην με ρωτήσετε πως λέγετε.....δεν θυμάμαι !! Στην επόμενη αγορά μου θα σας πω !! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Aλεξανδρε για manitoba το κοβω το μιγμα ,αλλα δεν ειναι το carduelidi που μας ειπε ο  Γιωργος εδω .Θα το δω αυριο πρωι αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι αυτος ο δυσκολος σπορος που λες ,ειναι αυτο που βρηκα στην εκθεση του πσεεπ (ηταν διπλα μου ο Νικος ο δημητριαδης και ισως θυμαται ) καποιος απο τους εμπορους που ειχανε και κεινοι εκθεση στο ιδιο χωρο ,μου ειπε οτι ειναι σπορος απο νυχτολουλουδο bella di note και οτι αυτο που ξερουμε ως bella di note ειναι τριμμενος αυτος ... αν και εχω φυτεψει και εχει αλλο σχεδιο φυλλα απο το συνηθισμενο που εχω δει σε φωτο 

*Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Από εβδομάδα θα ξέρουμε Δημήτρη !!! Κατά 99% θυμάμαι από ποιό πετ σοπ είναι το μείγμα !!!  



*

----------


## jk21

manitoba indigena 




του αλεξανδρου 





και συμφωνα με το site αυτο 
http://www.pbase.com/fwg/november_2008

αυτος ειναι σπορος απο oenothera biennis ,onagra ,νυχτολουλουδο





και εδω 

http://www.wnmu.edu/academic/nspages...era_elata.html

o_elata3.jpg

----------


## nikosg6

[QUOTE=nikosg6;554887]
[IMG][/IMG]

επισης αυτη ειναι η 
*64 Parrot Supreme deli nature εδω http://www.delinature.be/vogels/prod...=11&p=36&SId=1*

is a *very rich mixture* with a high percentage of different types of* fruit* such as pineapple,  papaya, raisins …
                                                                                                        > Ingredients
                                                           White sunflower seeds 16%, fruitmix 12%, safflower 11%,  peeled oats 10%, red sorgho 10,%, buckwheat 9%, striped sunflower seeds  7%, wheat 6%, white dari / sorgho 6%, hempseed 4%, barley 3%, extrude  granule 3%, pine nuts/cedar nuts 2%, pumpkin seed 1%

----------


## karakonstantakis

*oenothera biennis !!!!! Πρέπει να βρούμε έναν τρόπο να της κάνω να της τρώνε.... τόσο πολύτιμος σπόρο και να πετιέται είναι αμαρτία !!! Να τον μουλιάσω σε νερό, και να τον περάσω στην αυγοτροφή ? Τη λέτε ?? *  :Confused0006:

----------


## teo24

Στο multi και στην αυγοτροφη?

----------


## jk21

εγω εφερα το μεταλλικο γουδι (γαβανοχειρο το λενε οι παλιοι ) της μανας μου απο Βολο και εκανα το αγκαθι μαριας σουπερ ! το ανακατευω πια στην αυγοτροφη και γινεται αναρπαστο (τριμμενη αυγοτροφη ,jkmax ,σιτελαιο ,λινελαιο ,αγκαθι μαριας και εχουμε μια πατε σουπερ ! )

δειτε και εδω για το oenothera biennis (bella di note ) να τρελαθειται :
http://www.botanical-online.com/medicinalsonagra.htm

ειδικα για τη γονιμοτητα των θηλυκων αλλα και ευρυτερα για την υγεια των πουλιων ειναι φαρμακο 

http://www.botanical-online.com/medicinalsonagra.htm

http://translate.google.com/translat...ed=0CFoQ7gEwCA

----------


## mitsman

Να πω οτι το κινοα στη Manitoba carduelidi που αγορασα, ειναι στα 2,5 κιλα 15 σπορια ολα κι ολα.... του εβαλα εγω 200 γραμμαρια και εγινε κομπλε!

----------


## vag21

την τρωνε την κινοα μητσο?

----------


## mitsman

Εμ τι>???? την αφηνουν?????????? θα τους βαλω και σκετη να δω στα σιγουρα..... αλλα δεν μενει τιποτα!

----------


## jk21

> Να πω οτι το κινοα στη Manitoba carduelidi που αγορασα, ειναι στα 2,5 κιλα 15 σπορια ολα κι ολα.... του εβαλα εγω 200 γραμμαρια και εγινε κομπλε!


καθε αρχη ειναι το ημυσι του παντος ..... 

η αληθεια ειναι οτι με 15 σπορια ... ουτε τραχανοσουπα δεν φτιαχνεις ...

----------


## serafeim

οι σποροι μου για τα κοκατιλς!!!


εδω αν δειτε κατι πρασινο τι σπορος ειανι?


τι σποροι ειναι αυτοι?

----------


## οδυσσέας

ο πρασινος σπορος ειναι ροβιτσα (Mung bean)και αυτος ο σπορος που ειναι σαν πυραμιδα ειναι φαγοπυρος.

----------


## serafeim

χμμμ. τελεια... τρελενεται η Εμιλυ για τον φαγοπυρο...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μμ, μονο σε εμενα τα 4 παπαγαλια που εχω ΔΕΝ τρωνε φαγοπυρο???

----------


## Θοδωρής

Σύνθεση: νίζερ, περίλα λευκή, κεχρί, γρασίδι, μαρουλόσπορος, λινάρι, καναβούρι λιναρόσπορος, ραδικόσπορος, ψιλός μάυρος ηλιόσπορος, αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη, γαϊδουράγκαθο, άγριο κεχρί, καρότο, μάραθος, γλυκάνισος, σπανάκι, μαϊντανός, σπόροι αγριόχορτων.

----------


## jk21

το μιγμα εχει τουλαχιστον 10 % μαυρο ρουπσεν ή συγγενικο ειδος (μαυρο στρογγυλο σπορακι ) .Στην συνθεση δεν βλεπω κανενα που να του μοιαζει .Ποιο μιγμα ειναι ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εγω δίνω κατι διαφορετικο στα πουλια μου.

Ζυγουρόσπορος.

Ειναι λιγο μεγάλος αυτος ο σπόρος αλλά το τρώνε σαν τρελά.

----------


## vag21

> Εγω δίνω κατι διαφορετικο στα πουλια μου.
> 
> Ζυγουρόσπορος.
> 
> Ειναι λιγο μεγάλος αυτος ο σπόρος αλλά το τρώνε σαν τρελά.


μμμ ωραιος σπορος φαινεται,απο που τον παιρνεις βασιλη?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> απο που τον παιρνεις βασιλη?


    -----------------------> :Sign0007: 

Tωρα τι να σου απαντησω ?

Λέγονται αυτα ?      :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63: 

Ειμαστε και  :Sign0006:

----------


## οδυσσέας

βασιλη σε κοροϊδεψε ο πετσοπας αυτος ειναι γουρουνοσπορος :Happy0196:

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω παιδια φτιαχνω την canary style απο ενα pet μονο για πουλια παντως ειδους στο Αιγαλεω (ποιος ειναι αραγες?) συν 2 ακομα δηλαδη στο κιλο μου βγαινει 1.200:
 750 γρ.κεχρι
100 γρ.περιλλα
50 γρ.νιζερ
50 γρ.λιναροσπορο
50 γρ.κανναβουρι
+ 
100 γρ.bella di note τριμενο
100 γρ.καμελινα 
Βασικα τα 2 τελευταια τα προσθεσα πρωτη φορα σημερα και απο αυριο μεθαυριο θα δω αντιδρασεις.
Ελπιζω να ειναι σωστες οι αναλογιες.

----------


## jk21

> Εγω παιδια φτιαχνω την canary style απο ενα pet μονο για πουλια παντως ειδους στο Αιγαλεω (ποιος ειναι αραγες?) συν 2 ακομα δηλαδη στο κιλο μου .


βαλε αν ειναι και φωτο και μην ξεχασεις τους κανονες και αναφερθεις σε ονομα της εταιριας πουπουλα το μιγμα .Υποθετω εννοεις εφτιαξες εσυ το μιγμα ή ξεκινησε να φερνει την style; ειχε σταματησει να την εισαγει απο οτι ξερω

----------


## xarhs

εγω εφτιαξα ενα καινουργιο μιγμα............

3750 κεχρι
500 νιζερ
400 καναβουρι
350 λιναρι
300 βρωμη
300 περιλλα
200 σουσαμι

----------


## Steliosan

> βαλε αν ειναι και φωτο και μην ξεχασεις τους κανονες και αναφερθεις σε ονομα της εταιριας πουπουλα το μιγμα .Υποθετω εννοεις εφτιαξες εσυ το μιγμα ή ξεκινησε να φερνει την style; ειχε σταματησει να την εισαγει απο οτι ξερω


Ναι εχεις δικιο την εχει σταματησει,μονοσ μου την φτιαχνω και θα αναρτησω πολυ συντομα την φωτο.

----------


## Steliosan

Παιδια κρασαρε ο σκληρος μου και ευτηχως ενας φιλος μου εφερε αλλον αυριο θα βαλω την φωτο.

----------


## Steliosan

Αυτη ειναι η φωτο που σας υποσχεθηκα βεβαια δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και η πιο κατατοπιστηκη:

----------


## οδυσσέας

βαλτε βρε παιδια ολοι φωτογραφιες απο τα μειγματα που δινεται στα πουλια σας. αν δεν τους πιεσουμε να φτιαξουν καλυτερα μειγματα τουλαχιστον να μην μας κοροϊδευουν και μας πουλανε πανακριβα οτι σαβουρα εχουν.
θελω να δω και απο τους καρδεριναδες φωτο, να δουμε τα μειγματα που εχουμε στην Ελλαδα ειναι ιδια με του εξωτερικου? :winky:

----------


## Shin Kazama

Τους παρακάτω σπόρους τους βρήκα συσκευασμένους σε ένα μαγαζί με καρτελάκι ''σπόροι υγείας'' και τους αγόρασα από περιέργεια. Δεν τους έχω δώσει προς το παρόν αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω τι περιέχει. Οπότε οι πιο έμπειροι ας βοηθήσουν:

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Πάντως μυρίζει έντονα γλυκάνισο!

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Μου φαίνεται ότι βλέπω μαραθόσπορο, αλλά με επιφύλαξη. Είναι ο μακρόστενος σπόρος με τις ραβδώσεις.

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο ειναι διαφοροι σποροι που μαζευονται απο καλλιεργειες με λαχανικα ή του αγρου

----------


## Shin Kazama

> Χρηστο ειναι διαφοροι σποροι που μαζευονται απο καλλιεργειες με λαχανικα ή του αγρου


Να φανταστώ ότι εκτός από το λίγο νίζερ που έχει, οι περισσότεροι εξ αυτών θα είναι αμυλούχοι έτσι;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Τους παρακάτω σπόρους τους βρήκα συσκευασμένους σε ένα μαγαζί με καρτελάκι ''σπόροι υγείας'' και τους αγόρασα από περιέργεια. Δεν τους έχω δώσει προς το παρόν αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω τι περιέχει. Οπότε οι πιο έμπειροι ας βοηθήσουν:
> 
> [IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Πάντως μυρίζει έντονα γλυκάνισο!



μαρουλοσπορος μαυρος και κοκκινος
καροτο
ραδικι 3-4 ποικιλιες
κιτρινο σπρευ μιλλετ
κοκκινο σπρευ μιλλετ (Γαλλιας)
κιτρινο πανικουμ
κοκκινο πανικουμ
κεχρι Ιαπωνιας
σπορος σελινου
σπορος μαιντανου
ασπρο μιλλετ (φαουλ, αυτο ειναι για παπαγαλακια,αλλα μειωνει το κοστος του μειγματος)
φεστουκα, δακτυλις, και 2-3 αλλα ειδη αγριοχορτου γκαζον
καρθαμο ισως??
γλυκανισο
νιζερ
σοργο
σπορους γαρυφαλλου
μανταλιδα 
και καποιους που δεν αναγνωριζω.

----------


## jk21

Νικο απλα ....     :Love0030: 

Χρηστο δυσκολο να ξερουμε για ολους αυτους τη διατροφικη συσταση .Στο διαδικτυο δυσκολα βρισκεις στοιχεια και κυριως εγκυρα

----------


## mitsman

Το δικο μου μειγμα πλεον:


65% Κεχρι
15% Βρωμη
8% Περιλλα
4% Λιναρι
4% Νιζερ
4% Καναβουρι

----------


## adreas

Μικρέ  Δημήτρη  το μείγμα  που  έβαλες γιατί  πουλιά  είναι;

----------


## mitsman

Για καναρια ΜΕΓΙΣΤΕ Ανδρεα!!!! την γνωμη σου......

----------


## adreas

Βρε συ  εσένα  έλεγα και  όχι  τον jk   ε δεν  είσαι  ποιο μικρός;  Παιδιά  στα καναρίνια  είστε  εσείς  εγώ  δεν…….

----------


## vag21

στο καφεδακι την κυριακη ο δημητριαδης μας εκανε δωρο εμενα και του αβατον μισο κιλο απο την αυγοτροφη που ταιζει στην εκτροφη του.
αποτελειτε απο πολλα βοτανα διαφορους σπορους και βραστο αυγο.
η αποδοχη στα καρδερινοκαναρα μου ηταν απιστευτη.

----------


## johnrider

> στο καφεδακι την κυριακη ο δημητριαδης μας εκανε δωρο εμενα και του αβατον μισο κιλο απο την αυγοτροφη που ταιζει στην εκτροφη του.
> αποτελειτε απο πολλα βοτανα διαφορους σπορους και βραστο αυγο.
> η αποδοχη στα καρδερινοκαναρα μου ηταν απιστευτη.


μπορείς να μας πεις τι περιέχει αναλυτικά 
και πως την φτιάχνουμε.

----------


## vag21

> μπορείς να μας πεις τι περιέχει αναλυτικά 
> και πως την φτιάχνουμε.


Αυτο μπορει να το απαντησει μονο ο δημητριαδης.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ο Λάζαρος με το που βάλω αυτή την αυγοτροφή την καθαρίζει "αστραπιαία"............λέμεεε  ε

Γενικά πολύ καλή αποδοχή σε όλα τα πουλιά που έχω. (και στις καρδερίνες)

----------


## Gardelius

* Κύριε Δημητριάδη ... τ έ λ ε ι ο ! ! ! *

----------


## οδυσσέας

ωραιος αχταρμας................

η αυγοτροφη πρεπει να ειναι αυγοτροφη και το μειγμα σπορων, μειγμα σπορων.

εκανε μια μακακια η ρετζιοδιφολε και ιδου τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## vag21

> ωραιος αχταρμας................
> 
> η αυγοτροφη πρεπει να ειναι αυγοτροφη και το μειγμα σπορων, μειγμα σπορων.
> 
> εκανε μια μακακια η ρετζιοδιφολε και ιδου τα αποτελεσματα.


αυτος ο αχταρμας οπως τον ονομαζεις κωστα εχει τον σκοπο του.
ο σκοπος του ειναι να εχουμε στην ταιστρα αμυλουχους και στην αυγοθηκη ελαιουχους.
το αποτελεσμα ειναι μαζι με τους ελαιουχους να τρωει και τα κολλημενα βοτανα και το αβγο.
ειχα την εντυπωση πως εσυ θα ησουν υπερ αυτης της τακτικης,μιας και πιστευω εισαι πολεμιος τον αλογιστων φαρμακων και πολυβιταμινων.

----------


## mitsman

αλλο αυγοτροφη αλλο μειγμα σπορων με αυγο....

Μην μπερδευουμε το ενα με το αλλο ομως... δεν λεω οτι ειμαι κατα απλα διευκρινιζω οτι αυτο ΔΕΝ ειναι αυγοτροφη!

----------


## xarhs

> ωραιος αχταρμας................
> 
> η αυγοτροφη πρεπει να ειναι αυγοτροφη και το μειγμα σπορων, μειγμα σπορων.
> 
> εκανε μια μακακια η ρετζιοδιφολε και ιδου τα αποτελεσματα.



χαχαχαχαχαχαχ......... κωστα μην γινεσαι κακος.......

----------


## jk21

συνηθως οταν δεν υπαρχει αποδοχη σε μια αυγοτροφη (γιατι τοτε υπαρχει η αναγκη να αναμιξουμε κατι σαν δελεαρ ) ,προσθετουμε καποια μικρη ποσοτητα  ,μικρων σε μεγεθος σπορων και το πετυχαινουμε .Αν αυξησουμε αυτη την ποσοτητα ,τελικα παλι η ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης που θα καταναλωθει ,δεν νομιζω να ειναι συγκρισιμα περισσοτερη απο τους σπορους .Αυτο τουλαχιστον συμβαινει στο συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμα .Ειμαι καθετα υπερ των βοτανων και την αυγοτροφης απο αυγα δικα μας και οχι της ετοιμης ,αλλα ως προς το θεμα της αποδοχης ,σε οσους εχουν δοκιμασει να κανουν καποια συνταγη ,συνηθως περνω θετικα μηνυματα ανταποκρισης και αν ειναι αρνητικα ,αργα ή γρηγορα με καποια τεχνασματα ή αφρατεματος  ή προσθηκης και τετοιων σπορων σε μικρη ποσοτητα ως δελεαρ ,ωστε να γινει η πρωτη δοκιμη απο τα πουλια ,τελικα γινονται θετικα με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις .

Αν σε  με μια τετοια αναμιξη τηρουνται οι εξης προυποθεσεις 

η τελικη ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης που καταναλωνεται απο τα πουλια να ειναι μεγαλυτερη , συγκρισιμη με την ποσοτητα των λιπαρων σπορων  (μην ξεχναμε οτι θελουμε σε ενα κουταλακι σπορων αμυλουχων και λιπαρων συνολικα  ,να εχουμε αλλο ενα κουταλακι αυγοτροφης ή εστω λιγο λιγοτερο ,ειδικα σε περιοδους κρισιμες ) 

η ποσοτητα σπορων που θα αναξιμουμε στην αυγοτροφη ,να καταναλωνεται μεσα σε ενα τριημερο και το ολο σκευσμα να διατηρειται αυτο το τριημερο στο ψυγειο ,γιατι εχει αναμεσα του φρεσκο αυγο .Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση ,πανε χαμενοι γιατι μετα πρεπει να την πεταξουμε 

η ποσοτητα σπορων και αυγοτροφης (το μιγμα δηλαδη ) καθε μερα να ειναι σχεδον οσο θα καταναλωθει ,γιατι την επομενη δεν αφηνουμε τροφη στην ταιστρα που περιεχει φρεσκο αυγο .Αν αφησουμε ,κινδυνευουμε απο λοιμωξεις .Αν δεν αφησουμε ,πεταμε και οσους σπορους δεν καταναλωθηκαν ,που οσο να ναι εχουν συσσωρευτικα καποιο κοστος 


Αν αυτες τηρουνται και πετυχαινουν ,τοτε εχει νοημα κατι τετοιο και αυτο αν σε οποια αλλη προσπαθεια μας η αυγοτροφη δεν καταναλωνεται

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> ωραιος αχταρμας................
> 
> η αυγοτροφη πρεπει να ειναι αυγοτροφη και το μειγμα σπορων, μειγμα σπορων.
> 
> εκανε μια μακακια η ρετζιοδιφολε και ιδου τα αποτελεσματα.



Σκεφτομουν να γραψω εγω αναλυτικα την συνθεση με τα 3 αμυλουχα,συν τα 16 βοτανα,τους 6 καρπους μεταξυ των οποιων 3 υπερτροφες,και τα 33 διαφορετικα σπορακια ,που απαρτιζουν την βαση για αυγοτροφη
με ευκολη χρηση και αποδοχη οπως την περιγραφουν οι "ευκολοπιστοι" που την δοκιμασαν στα πουλια τους.
Αυτα ειναι τα αποτελεσματα.

Με εβγαλες απο τον κοπο Κωστα,ποιος θελει να ακουει για αχταρμαδες.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κυρ Νίκο....μόνο ο Κώστας υπάρχει στο Φόρουμ ?

ε ?

----------


## jk21

Νικο αν την δινεις με τον τροπο που ειπανε τα παιδια (υπαρχει δηλαδη σε αλλη ταιστρα μιγμα αμυλουχων ) ,στο μιγμα σπορων που βαζεις στην αυγοτροφη ,δεν ειναι πλεονασμος;

----------


## johnrider

ίσως αυτή είναι η λύση στην αυγοτροφη του k δημητριάδη με αβγά δικά μας.
εάν την φτιάξεις θέλω να μου στείλεις.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> *συνηθως οταν δεν υπαρχει αποδοχη σε μια αυγοτροφη (γιατι τοτε υπαρχει η αναγκη να αναμιξουμε κατι σαν δελεαρ )* ,προσθετουμε καποια μικρη ποσοτητα  ,μικρων σε μεγεθος σπορων και το πετυχαινουμε .


Αλλη επιλογη εχουμε εκτος του να προσθεσουμε μικρους σπορους για δελεαρ ?????

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Πλεονασμος τα βοτανα,οι σποροι,οι καρποι ?
Δελεαρ οι μικροι σποροι ?
Ολα αυτα ανηκουν στην φυσικη διατροφη των σποροφαγων.

Σε αλλο θεμα υπηρχαν ενστασεις για την επαρκεια και την ποικιλια,ειδικα για τα αγρια, τωρα ειναι πλεονασμος?

----------


## johnrider

> Σκεφτομουν να γραψω εγω αναλυτικα την συνθεση με τα 3 αμυλουχα,συν τα 16 βοτανα,τους 6 καρπους μεταξυ των οποιων 3 υπερτροφες,και τα 33 διαφορετικα σπορακια ,που απαρτιζουν την βαση για αυγοτροφη
> με ευκολη χρηση και αποδοχη οπως την περιγραφουν οι "ευκολοπιστοι" που την δοκιμασαν στα πουλια τους.
> Αυτα ειναι τα αποτελεσματα.
> 
> Με εβγαλες απο τον κοπο Κωστα,ποιος θελει να ακουει για αχταρμαδες.



εγώ θέλω να ακούσω.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ δεν νομιζω να κατσει το ευρυ ενδιαφερομενο κοινο ,να αφυδατωσει δικα του αυγα .Θα παρει ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ή αφυδατωμενο ετοιμο αυγο (υπαρχει στο εμποριο ... τωρα απο ποιοτητα ...) 


Νικο μαλλον δεν με καταλαβες .Η αυγοτροφη αυτη ,εχει ως σκοπο (ετσι αναφερθηκε τουλαχιστον απο τον Βαγγελη στο ποστ 84 ) να εχουμε στην ταιστρα αμυλουχους και στην αυγοθηκη ελαιουχους ωστε  το αποτελεσμα να ειναι  ,μαζι με τους ελαιουχους να τρωει και τα κολλημενα βοτανα και το αβγο.Αυτο υποθετω θα του ειπες σαν σκεπτικο εσυ και νομιζω το εχεις αναφερει και σε μενα πανω κατω 

Αν λοιπον ειναι αυτος ο σκοπος ,βαζοντας στο μιγμα σπορων της αυγοτροφης και αλλους αμυλουχους ,οδηγουμε τα πουλια ,στατιστικα να φανε και κεινη την ημερα ,εστω ελαχιστους παραπανω αμυλουχους και εστω ελαχιστους παρακατω λιπαρους (αλλα με καλη πρωτεινη ) σπορους και κυριως εστω και ελαχιστη λιγοτερη αυγοτροφη .Ειτε αυτους θα αφησει το πουλι (αρα δεν χρειαζονται ) ειτε αυγοτροφη (που θελουμε να φαει οσο γινεται περισσοτερη για να παρει τα αμινοξεα που πρεπει αλλα και αντιοξειδωτικες ουσιες απο τα βοτανα )  ,ειτε λιπαρους σπορους (αραγε θα προτιμησει να αφησει τους λιπαρους και να φαει αμυλουχους; χλωμο ... ) 

ετσι λοιπον η προσθηκη επιπλεον αμυλουχων ,και μαλιστα οχι των κορυφαιων σε καποιο τομεα αντιστοιχα καναρινοσπορου και βρωμης ,αλλα αρκετου millet που βλεπω ,δεν ξερω πως μπορει να βοηθησει αυτο το σκοπο .Ισως μονο η παρουσια στη θεση του μιλλετ αρκετης  κινοα ,πραγματι να βοηθουσε ,γιατι ειναι η μονη που συναγωνιζεται σε αμινοξεα τους λιπαρους

----------


## vag21

> Νικο μαλλον δεν με καταλαβες .Η αυγοτροφη αυτη ,εχει ως σκοπο (ετσι αναφερθηκε τουλαχιστον απο τον Βαγγελη στο ποστ 84 ) να εχουμε στην ταιστρα αμυλουχους και στην αυγοθηκη ελαιουχους ωστε  το αποτελεσμα να ειναι  ,μαζι με τους ελαιουχους να τρωει και τα κολλημενα βοτανα και το αβγο.Αυτο υποθετω θα του ειπες σαν σκεπτικο εσυ και νομιζω το εχεις αναφερει και σε μενα πανω κατω


αυτο ειναι σκεπτικο απο γνωστο ζωοτεχνολογο,τον ξερεις και εσυ δημητρη.
απλα ο νικος υλοποίησε την αποψη του.
αν κανω κατι λαθος ας με διορθωσει ο δημητριαδης.

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ ακριβως αυτο το σκεπτικο ,το εχω ακουσει απο τον Νικο .Ημουνα στη συζητηση τους ,αλλα καποια διαστηματα μιλουσα με τον Βασιλη και δεν ακουσα κατι τετοιο .Αντιθετα ακουσα σαν μοναδικη λυση καλυψης αναγκων ,τη χρηση pellet και ειπα την αποψη μου οτι ειναι ανεφαρμοστα σαν ιδεα στην καρδερινα balcanica 

Eπισης σε γνωστο αρθρο του ιδιου που αναφερεις ,πανω στις πρωτεινες ,αναφερει σαν λυση στην ανισορροπια παροχης λιπαρων σπορων που οδηγουν στην μειωση αποδοχης συμπληρωματων πχ αυγοτροφης ,την μειωση τους στο καθημερινο σιτηρεσιο και οχι την εξαφανιση τους .Αν ειπε κατι νεο ,μπορει να μας το πει ο Νικος που το ακουσε 

Οπως και να χει ,η αποδοχη μιας αυγοτροφης ,αν δεν γινεται να γινει με κανεναν αλλο τροπο ,δεν χρειαζεται και την επιπλεον προσθηκη αμυλουχων σπορων στο μιγμα αυγοτροφης ,οταν ηδη υπαρχουν στο βασικο σε μονιμη βαση .Το γιατι ,το εξηγησα

----------


## mitsman

Το θεμα δεν ειναι αν ειναι σωστο η οχι να δινουμε αυτο το μειγμα.... ολο το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο δεν ειναι ΑΥΓΟτροφη.... ειναι μειγμα λιπαρών σπορων με βοτανα και ξηρους καρπους με λιγο αυγουλακι,.....

Απλα να λεμε τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους!

Μην τα κανουμε σαν την αυγοτροφη του εμποριου που ακομη και σημερα καποιοι την λενε κιτρινη βιταμινη!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Τα 3 αμυλουχα Δημητρη ειναι αλευρι απο κεχρι ποσοστο..%.
αλευρι απο βρωμη %
αλευρι απο ΖΕΑ.%

Το μιγμα αυτο το εδωσα στον Βασιλη για να το δωσει στον Βαγγελη που ξεκινησε διαιτα με αμυλουχους ,και να δει την αποδοχη .
Ο Βαγγελης ειπε τα συμπερασματα του ταιζοντας ισως, η ισως οχι ακομη αμυλουχους.

Ο Βασιλης κρατησε λιγο και αυτος για να δοκιμασει ,και ειπε και αυτος τα συμπερασματα του, και ξερεις οτι και αυγο ταιζει, και αυγοτροφη με γαριδα ταιζει ,και μονον εγω λειπω απο τις ταιστρες του.

Εξεταζοντας τα γεγονοτα αν ο Βασιλης και ο Βαγγελης δεν υπερβαλλουν ,τα πουλια αυτα εφαγαν 2-3 ημερες με τον ενα η τον αλλο τροπο,16 βοτανα ,και μεγαλη ποικιλια σπορων και καρπων
αυτο για εμενα εχει αξια ,και αυτο ειναι ειδηση.

Αν υπαρχει καποια προταση ευκολη και εφικτη για ολους με αυτο το αποτελεσμα να την συζητησουμε.

----------


## jk21

Νικο την αποδοχη την ειχα μαθει ηδη πριν γινει το θεμα ,απο το Βασιλη .Δεν αντιλεγω σε αυτο .Ουτε στην βαση της αυγοτροφης ,που εκτος απο αυγα εχει τα αλευρα που λες ! ισα ισα !!! 




Αντιλεγω οτι στη φωτο αυτη 




βλεπουμε σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα τον πορτοκαλι σπορο ,που εκτος απο καποιους μικροσκοπικους που μπορει να ειναι καμελινα ,ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι millet .Για τους λογους που εξηγησα ,το θεωρω περιττο και εναντια στο σκοπο παροχης μια τετοιας αυγοτροφης .Αντιθετα βλεπω ελαχιστο κανναβουρι που εχει ισως την καλυτερη ποιοτητα πρωτεινης ,απο τους γνωστους σπορους (απλα εχει λιγοτερα λιπαρα ω3 απο την καλη επισης ,αλλα οχι σαν αυτον ,περιλλα )

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ενα αυγο βραστο,και μια η μιαμιση κουταλια της σουπας μειγμα ανακατευω και ταιζω,
ογκομετρικα ειναι 50-50 αυγο -μειγμα,
σε βαρος ειναι περισοτερο το αυγο απο το μειγμα.
Αν αυτο δεν ειναι αυγοτροφη ποιο ειναι ?
δωστε μου μια αναλογια σε τελικο προιον που να ειναι 50% αυγο,και 50% οτιδηποτε αλλο, η σε ογκο η σε βαρος.

----------


## vag21

> ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ ακριβως αυτο το σκεπτικο ,το εχω ακουσει απο τον Νικο .Ημουνα στη συζητηση τους ,αλλα καποια διαστηματα μιλουσα με τον Βασιλη και δεν ακουσα κατι τετοιο .Αντιθετα ακουσα σαν μοναδικη λυση καλυψης αναγκων ,τη χρηση pellet και ειπα την αποψη μου οτι ειναι ανεφαρμοστα σαν ιδεα στην καρδερινα balcanica 
> 
> Eπισης σε γνωστο αρθρο του ιδιου που αναφερεις ,πανω στις πρωτεινες ,αναφερει σαν λυση στην ανισορροπια παροχης λιπαρων σπορων που οδηγουν στην μειωση αποδοχης συμπληρωματων πχ αυγοτροφης ,την μειωση τους στο καθημερινο σιτηρεσιο και οχι την εξαφανιση τους .Αν ειπε κατι νεο ,μπορει να μας το πει ο Νικος που το ακουσε 
> 
> Οπως και να χει ,η αποδοχη μιας αυγοτροφης ,αν δεν γινεται να γινει με κανεναν αλλο τροπο ,δεν χρειαζεται και την επιπλεον προσθηκη αμυλουχων σπορων στο μιγμα αυγοτροφης ,οταν ηδη υπαρχουν στο βασικο σε μονιμη βαση .Το γιατι ,το εξηγησα


αυτο που ειπε σε εμενα δημητρη ειναι αμυλουχοι +5%περιλα στην ταιστρα και αναλογα την εποχη και τις αναγκες του καθε πουλιου 2-3-4 φορες μειγμα βοτανων,λιπαροι σποροι και αυγο στην αυγοθηκη.

----------


## mitsman

> δωστε μου μια αναλογια σε τελικο προιον που να ειναι 50% αυγο,και 50% οτιδηποτε αλλο, η σε ογκο η σε βαρος.


2 αυγα τριμμένα στο μουλτι, 1 κουταλια της σουπας τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης, μια κουταλια της σουπας σκονη ταισματος νεοσσων, 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου ριζαλευρο 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου μειγμα 20 τριμμένων βοτάνων


Να κατι που θεωρω αυγοτροφη.. ΕΓΩ ο ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ!!!

Τωρα το να δινω μια αυγοτροφη με τοσα σπορια εγω προσωπικα δεν το κανω... για αυτο εληξε η ragio di sole που ειχα παρει... γιατι ηταν ολο σπορια και αηδιες.... 
Οταν θελω αυγοτροφη εννοω αυγοτροφη.... το αυγο να υπερτερει ΟΛΩΝ των αλλων! αλλιως δεν θα λεγοταν αυγοτροφη....

Ωστοσο αυτο που ταισε ο Βαγγελης στην φωτογραφια καθε αλλο παρα 50- 50 ηταν ..... δειξε μας Νικο αυτο που ταιζεις εσυ να εκφερουμε αποψη.... ΑΝ σε ενδιαφερει εννοειται!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Αντιλεγεις σε κατι που υποθετεις,το μιγμα αυτο ειναι για ιθαγενει περισσοτερο,και το κοκκινο ειναι πανικουμ.

Αν ο "περιπλανομενος" δεν εβγαζε γλωσσα , θα ειχες πληρη αναλυση και δεν θα εκανες υποθεσεις. ::

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ αν υπαρχει 5 % περιλλα ολη την εβδομαδα ,στους αμυλουχους τουλαχιστον 20 % βρωμη (και οχι μονο να υπαρχει αλλα να ειναι και αποδεκτη ) ,τοτε ναι ,για καναρινια ,αν δεν μιλαμε για περιοδο αναπτυξης νεοσσων και πτεροροια ,οπου δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε μερες διαιτας και μερες με πλουσιοπαροχο γευμα ,αλλα σταθερα πληρη διατροφη  ,ειναι οκ να δοκιμαστει και στα περισσοτερα ισως να πετυχει ! αν και δεν αναφερεται η ποσοτητα σπορων ανα πουλι καθε μερα ,που για μενα ειναι το κρισιμοτερο 

αλλα για καρδερινα και ειδικα καρδερινα balcanica ,που συμφωνα με δικο του αρθρο ,πρεπει οταν ειναι ανηλικη να τρωει οτι θελει ,χωρις περιορισμο ,δεν μπορεις μετα να την βαλεις να τρωει 9% αμυλουχους σε 4 απο τις 7 μερες της εβδομαδας και να μην εχεις απωλειες ... 

αλλα και θρεπτικα να ειμασταν ενταξει ,δεν προσπαθουμε να ενταξουμε ενα πουλι στα κατοικιδια ειδη και να το δινουμε μετα απο 2 γεννεες απο τοτε που οι προγονοι του ηταν στη φυση ,  2 σπορους τις μισες μερες και παραπανω σε μια βδομαδα .Ειναι αδικο !!!

θα μιλουσα σε αλλη βαση ,αν σε μια βαση αμυλουχα ,ειχαμε καθε μερα ποικιλια σπορων σε κλαδια απο τη φυση και στις περιοδους αιχμης και καθημερινη χρηση αυγοτροφης .Τοτε ναι !

αλλα εγω εναν μονο ξερω ,που το λεει η καρδια του να σκαρφαλωνει βουνα για να μαζεψει σπορους για τα πουλια που αγαπα !!!

----------


## jk21

> .. για αυτο εληξε η ragio di sole που ειχα παρει... γιατι ηταν ολο σπορια και αηδιες....



αυτο που ειπωθηκε Νικο ,ειναι ακριβως αυτο που ειπε και ο Δημητρης ,με τον ιδιο ακριβως στοχο στον προσδιορισμο .την κινηση της εταιριας να αναμιξει σπορους με αυγοτροφη

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αλλα εγω εναν μονο ξερω ,που το λεει η καρδια του να σκαρφαλωνει βουνα για να μαζεψει σπορους για τα πουλια που αγαπα !!!


Ειναι και "κοπέλι"  ?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> 2 αυγα τριμμένα στο μουλτι, 1 κουταλια της σουπας τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης, μια κουταλια της σουπας σκονη ταισματος νεοσσων, 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου ριζαλευρο 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου μειγμα 20 τριμμένων βοτάνων
> 
> 
> Να κατι που θεωρω αυγοτροφη.. ΕΓΩ ο ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ!!!
> 
> Τωρα το να δινω μια αυγοτροφη με τοσα σπορια εγω προσωπικα δεν το κανω... για αυτο εληξε η ragio di sole που ειχα παρει... γιατι ηταν ολο σπορια και αηδιες.... 
> Οταν θελω αυγοτροφη εννοω αυγοτροφη.... το αυγο να υπερτερει ΟΛΩΝ των αλλων! αλλιως δεν θα λεγοταν αυγοτροφη....
> 
> Ωστοσο αυτο που ταισε ο Βαγγελης στην φωτογραφια καθε αλλο παρα 50- 50 ηταν ..... δειξε μας Νικο αυτο που ταιζεις εσυ να εκφερουμε αποψη.... ΑΝ σε ενδιαφερει εννοειται!




Δημητρη εσυ αυτη την αυγοτροφη ταιζεις

*Τωρα το να δινω μια αυγοτροφη με τοσα σπορια εγω προσωπικα δεν το κανω...
*
 ενταξει μην το κανεις, αλλα γιατι???

Η ragio di sole τι δουλεια εχει,γιατι την μπερδευεις,παλαιοτερα το εκανε και η Raff
Αυτο που ταιζω τα ιθαγενει ειναι στη φωτογραφια,και με ενδιαφερει η αποψη ολων αλλα με επιχειρηματα,και οχι με προδικασμενη αμφισβητηση.  ( *Ωστοσο αυτο που ταισε ο Βαγγελης στην φωτογραφια καθε αλλο παρα 50- 50 ηταν ....)

*

----------


## johnrider

εάν αναμιγνύαμε το μίγμα με τα βοτάνια και τους σπόρους του k.δημητριάδη με την αυγοτροφη του jk21και το βάζαμε στην προετοιμασία και στο τάισμα ακόμα και στην τροφή τον απογαλακτισμένων  τι αποτέλεσμα θα είχαμε και πως θα λεγόταν αυτό το μίγμα.

----------


## vag21

> ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ αν υπαρχει 5 % περιλλα ολη την εβδομαδα ,στους αμυλουχους τουλαχιστον 20 % βρωμη (και οχι μονο να υπαρχει αλλα να ειναι και αποδεκτη ) ,τοτε ναι ,για καναρινια ,αν δεν μιλαμε για περιοδο αναπτυξης νεοσσων και πτεροροια ,οπου δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε μερες διαιτας και μερες με πλουσιοπαροχο γευμα ,αλλα σταθερα πληρη διατροφη  ,ειναι οκ να δοκιμαστει και στα περισσοτερα ισως να πετυχει ! αν και δεν αναφερεται η ποσοτητα σπορων ανα πουλι καθε μερα ,που για μενα ειναι το κρισιμοτερο 
> 
> αλλα για καρδερινα και ειδικα καρδερινα balcanica ,που συμφωνα με δικο του αρθρο ,πρεπει οταν ειναι ανηλικη να τρωει οτι θελει ,χωρις περιορισμο ,δεν μπορεις μετα να την βαλεις να τρωει 9% αμυλουχους σε 4 απο τις 7 μερες της εβδομαδας και να μην εχεις απωλειες ... 
> 
> αλλα και θρεπτικα να ειμασταν ενταξει ,δεν προσπαθουμε να ενταξουμε ενα πουλι στα κατοικιδια ειδη και να το δινουμε μετα απο 2 γεννεες απο τοτε που οι προγονοι του ηταν στη φυση ,  2 σπορους τις μισες μερες και παραπανω σε μια βδομαδα .Ειναι αδικο !!!
> 
> θα μιλουσα σε αλλη βαση ,αν σε μια βαση αμυλουχα ,ειχαμε καθε μερα ποικιλια σπορων σε κλαδια απο τη φυση και στις περιοδους αιχμης και καθημερινη χρηση αυγοτροφης .Τοτε ναι !
> 
> αλλα εγω εναν μονο ξερω ,που το λεει η καρδια του να σκαρφαλωνει βουνα για να μαζεψει σπορους για τα πουλια που αγαπα !!!


80% κεχρι 20% βρωμη και 5% περιλλα ολη την εβδομαδα και μιλαω για καρδερινοκαναρα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μιας και αυτο το θεμα ειναι για μειγματα σπορων και οχι αυγοτροφες, παρακαλω την ΔΟ να χωρισει το θεμα απο το 78 ποστ και μετα.

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ  εξαρταται το χαρακτηρα του καρδερινοκαναρου ...αν εχει συμπεριφορας καρδερινας ,μαλλον δεν κανει .Προσαρμοστικοτητα καναρινιου ισως  και ειδικα αν δεν προχωρα σε αναπαραγωγες και εχει μονο την πτεροροια να το βαραινει .Αλλα αν μιλαμε για το δικο σου ,καποτε ειχα ακουσε το διαιτολογιο του και ειχα πει οτι φοβαμαι πως θα παχυνει .Μου ειχες δειξει φωτο που ηταν μοντελακι με κοιλιακους και μπρατσα ... αυτο αλλαξε; αν ναι ,τοτε τη λυση θα την βρεις καπου στη μεση .Αν δεν αλλαξε ομως και δεν εχει λιπος το πουλι ,τοτε ενα τετοιο διαιτητικο μιγνα ,φοβαμαι πως θα το στρεσσαρει ,εκτος αν δινεις καθε μερα και αυγοτροφη (εστω χωρις επιπλεον λιπαρους )

----------


## jk21

Οδυσσεα υπαρχει μια προταση που δεν ειναι ακριβως (για μενα τουλαχιστον ) μονο αυγοτροφη ,αλλα κατα το ημισυ μιγμα σπορων  και δεν εχει νοημα να την χωρισουμε .Ακομα και να υπηρχε thread για τις αυγοτροφες τις ετοιμες που αγοραζουν τα μελη ,ουτε εκει θα ειχε θεση 

εκτος αν τα παιδια που παρουσιασαν την αυγοτροφη ,θελουν να την κανουμε ξεχωρο θεμα ,σαν συνταγη αυγοτροφης .Ομως τοτε θα πρεπει να εχουμε τα ακριβη στοιχεια και για το συνολο των σπορων (ποιοι ειναι ,σε ποια αναλογια και ποσοτητα ) εκτος του αυγου

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ο Λάζαρος με το που βάλω αυτή την αυγοτροφή την καθαρίζει "αστραπιαία"............λέμεεε  ε
> 
> Γενικά πολύ καλή αποδοχή σε όλα τα πουλιά που έχω. (και στις καρδερίνες)


ο Λαζαρος οτι και να του βαλεις τωρα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα το φαει. 
στο χερι σου ειναι να τον μαθεις να τρωει αυτα που θες και του κανουν καλο.

----------


## mitsman

Νικο αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινεις ειναι οτι δεν διαφωνω με το μειγμα αυτο που δινεις εσυ και τα παιδια.... διαφωνω για την ονομασια του.... 
Οταν θα θελω να δωσω στα πουλια να ταισουν αυγοτροφη.... τοτε πρεπει να τους δωσω αυγοτροφη....
Αυτο ειναι πολλα σπορια και ελαχιστο αυγο!

Αναμεσα στα σπορια και στο αυγο η τελευταια επιλογη θα ειναι το αυγο, καθοτι σποροφάγα τα καναρινια και οι καρδερινες....


Οταν μαλιστα έχει αγαπημενους σπορους των πουλιων οπως νιζερ, μιλετ και αλλα..... γινεται το κλασσικο ξεγελασμα του αρχαριου, ααααα ποσο αυγοτροφη τρωειιιι.....

Για αυτο και οι κιτρινες βιταμινες, οποιος τις σκεφτηκε και τις εβγαλε στο εμποριο εριξε μεσα νιζερ.... για να υπαρχει "αποδοχη"..... του νιζερ???? αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> αυτος ο αχταρμας οπως τον ονομαζεις κωστα εχει τον σκοπο του.
> ο σκοπος του ειναι να εχουμε στην ταιστρα αμυλουχους και στην αυγοθηκη ελαιουχους.
> το αποτελεσμα ειναι μαζι με τους ελαιουχους να τρωει και τα κολλημενα βοτανα και το αβγο.
> ειχα την εντυπωση πως εσυ θα ησουν υπερ αυτης της τακτικης,μιας και πιστευω εισαι πολεμιος τον αλογιστων φαρμακων και πολυβιταμινων.


αυτός ο ζωοτεχνολογος τελικά έχει κάψει πολλούς με τις ''ιδέες'' του. 
αν εσύ και ο Βασίλης ήσασταν νεότεροι από εμένα θα σας έλεγα να προσέχετε ποιους ακούτε, αλλά είμαι μικρότερος σας και γι'αυτο δεν λέω τίποτα.
αυτά που εγώ έκανα πράξη στα δικά μου πουλιά, τα έχω βάλει εδω μέσα να τα δουν όλοι, είτε είναι μέλη είτε όχι. 
όταν το κάνουν και αυτοί τους οποίους τους ακούτε με ανοιχτό στόμα, τότε θα κουβεντιάζουμε διαφορετικά.

στα πρώτα μου βήματα στα φόρουμ και στην εκτροφή, γινόμουν άθελα μου ''παπαγαλάκι'' των προϊόντων και των σκευασμάτων που υπάρχουν, γράφοντας τι ωραίο προϊόν είναι αυτό και τι μεγάλη αποδοχή είχε από τα πουλιά μου. με αυτόν τον τρόπο κάποιοι βγάζουν τρελά λεφτά με μηδέν κόστος διαφήμισης.

αν κάποιος από εσάς θέλει να κάνει ότι έκανα εγώ άθελα μου τουλάχιστον να το κάνει με κέρδος. 
κέρδος δεν είναι μόνο τα λεφτά αλλά και τα δωράκια με προϊόντα.

----------


## jk21

Εγω παντως (με βαση τα οσα εχω διαβασει στο αρθρο του συγκεκριμενου ανθρωπου και τα οσα εχω πει ποτε μαζι του αμεσα ) κρινω οτι με εξαιρεση του ανεφαρμοστου για μενα ,των pellet στην balcanica , μια χαρα κατα τα αλλα τα λεει ,απλα αυτα που εχω ακουσει και κυριως στα γραπτα του ,δεν λεει πουθενα για αφαιρεση των λιπαρων σπορων απο την καθημερινη διαιτα ,αλλα την μειωση τους ,ωστε τις αντιστοιχες ημερες (καθε μερα που μειωνουμε τους λιπαρους ) να ειναι περισσοτερο αποδεκτα τα συμπληρωματα .Αυτο εχει δημοσια πει ,και αν εχει πει ξεκαθαρα αφαιρεση εντελως των λιπαρων καποιες μερες και καθολου αυγοτροφη τις ιδιες μερες ,ας το ακουσουμε επισημα σαν δικια του ρηση ,απο το αντιστοιχο μελος μας που του το εχει πει .ο Βαγγελης αν καταλαβα καλα ,ειπε για υπαρξη περιλλα καθε μερα ,στο 5% .Αυγοτροφη με λιπαρους σπορους ταυτοχρονα ,καποιες μερες της εβδομαδας ,προσοχη ομως ... για ενα πουλι (καρδερινοκαναρο ) που δεν θα μπει ποτε ουτε σε προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης ,ουτε θα ταισει νεοσσους !!!! ισως μαλιστα εχει και προβλημα παχυνσης ,γιατι αλλιως δεν καταλαβαινω ποιος ειναι ο λογος να θελει ο Βαγγελης να αλλαξει κατι στη μεχρι τωρα διατροφη του πουλιου ,που και αυγοτροφη ετρωγε (δεν εφευγε απο την αυγοθηκη θυμαμαι και κοιμοταν και εκει ) και παρολη την πληθωρα σπορων με προσθηκη και καθαρα καρδερινισιου πολυποικιλου μιγματος στη διατροφη του ,δεν ειχε παχυνει μεχρι προσφατα .Αν σε αλλους ,με πουλια που θα μεγαλωσουν και νεοσσους ,εχει πει κατι διαφορετικο,ας ειπωθει ακριβως σαν δικια του προταση και επισημα .Ξεκαθαρα για το τι προτεινει σε καθε εκτροφικη εποχη (συντηρηση ,προετοιμασια ,μεγαλωμα νεοσσων ,πτεροροια ) .Τελος θα ηθελα να θυμησω ,οτι στο αρθρο του ,ο στοχος του ειναι το σταματημα της τεμπελιας των εκτροφεων 

http://www.alop.gr/forum/index.php?topic=34.0

Πολλοί εκτροφείς ξαναγεμίζουν την ταΐστρα των καλομαθημένων αυτών πτηνών, αγνοώντας ότι έτσι συμβάλουν στην μη ισορροπημένοι διατροφή τους και φυσικά και στην μείωση του τελικού ποσοστού της πρωτεΐνης που προσλαμβάνουν τα πτηνά από τα συμπληρώματα


αν αυτο διορθωθει ,δεν ξερω ποσοι απο αυτους ,θα συνεχισουν να εχουν προβληματα ανισορροπιας στο διαιτολογιο και μη αποδοχης των αυγοτροφων τους .Στην συσταση του ο ανθρωπος εκει 

<< Επίσης ο περιορισμός των ελαιούχων σπόρων και η επιπλέον ποικιλία σε σπόρους δημητριακών, οδηγούν στην επαρκή κατανάλωση μιας ευρύτερης ποικιλίας συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής από τα πτηνά και σε ένα πιο ισορροπημένο σιτηρέσιο χωρίς την πιθανή έλλειψη θρεπτικών συστατικών όπως οι πρωτεΐνες. >> 

ειναι σαφης και με βρισκει απολυτα συμφωνο .Δεν μιλα για εξαφανιση και μαλιστα εκ περιτροπης ,αλλα για περιορισμο .Αν κατι αλλαξε δεν το ξερω ,αλλα επισημα εγω αυτο διαβαζω !

Οδυσσεα καθενας μπορει να εχει τους λογους του να μην θελει να γραφει στα φορουμ .Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ολοι να εχουν την επιμονη του jk οταν γραφει πραγματα ,τα στηριζει με επιχειρηματα και μετα βλεπει να περνανε στο ντουκου ... Δεν ξερω αν συμφωνω σε ολα μαζι του ,αλλα σε θεματα ασθενειων και διατροφης (για θεματα τραγουδιου των πουλιων ,δεν γνωριζω οποτε δεν μπορω και να κρινω ) ειναι ενα ατομο σεβαστο απο μενα 

* στο θεμα του κινδυνου υπερβιταμινωσης απο τη βιτ Α εχουμε μια διαφωνια (εγω τον θεωρω παντα υπαρκτο αν οι εκτροφεις κανουν λαθος χρηση συμπληρωματων ,εκεινος μιλα για κατι απιθανο )    :winky:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εγώ έχω να πω το εξής.

Μου είναι απίστευτα εύκολο να μπορώ να φτιάχνω μία αυγοτροφή σε "μηδέν" χρόνο έτσι όπως το εννοεί ο Δημητριάδης.

Δηλ.

Να έχω έτοιμο ένα μείγμα με διάφορα βότανα και δεν ξέρω και γω τι άλλο να έχει μέσα και να το ανακατεύω μ ενα φρέσκο αυγό και να το δίνω στα πουλάκια.Οταν δουλεύεις πάρα πολλές ώρες σου είναι δύσκολο να ασχοληθείς με τα κουζινικά και τα βρασίματα.Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ μιλάω μόνο για μένα.Ασχολούμαι 3 λεπτά και έχω αυγοτροφή για 3-4 μέρες.Τι πιο απλό ?

Τώρα για τις αναλογίες είναι άλλο θέμα.

Εγώ πάντως θα το ξαναπω.

Αυτο που πήρα από το Νίκο το έσκισαν όλα τα πουλιά μηδενός εξερουμένου.

----------


## johnrider

εάν κατάλαβα καλά βασίλη έχεις την κανονική τροφή με κεχρί λινάρι κανναβούρι περιλλα νιζερ και βρώμη 
και στην άλλη ταΐστρα έχεις το μίγμα του k. δημητριάδη ανακατεμένο με αβγό.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> εάν κατάλαβα καλά βασίλη έχεις την κανονική τροφή με κεχρί λινάρι κανναβούρι περιλλα νιζερ και βρώμη 
> και στην άλλη ταΐστρα έχεις το μίγμα του k. δημητριάδη ανακατεμένο με αβγό.


Το δοκίμασα 2 μέρες μονο το μείγμα με τα βότανα.

Τωρα στέγνωσα.

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να περιγραψω τι εννοουμε αυγοτροφη και ποια η χρησιμοτητα της 

Τα πουλια χρειαζονται καποιες περιοδους ,καποια αμινοξεα σε αυξημενη ποσοτητα (αμινοξεα που μπορουν να συνθεσουν ζωικη πρωτεινη ) ,οχι αυτη που υπαρχει στις τροφες φυτικης προελευσης ,που συνηθως ειναι φτωχες σε αυτα τα αμινοξεα (πχ λυσινη ,μεθειονινη ).Εξαιρεση αποτελουν η σογια ,η κινοα και το κανναβουρι που το καθενα τους για διαφορετικο λογο ,δεν ειναι δυνατον να δοθει αντι αυγου (να το αντικαταστησει πληρως και οχι εν μερει )  ή αλλης ζωικης πρωτεινης . Θα μπορουσε λοιπον καποιος να δινει σπορους και αυγο και να ηταν καλλυμενος .Ας αποδεχθουμε οτι τα πουλια τρωνε το αυγο και δεν υπαρχει κωλλημα αποδοχης .Ποιος ο ρολος λοιπον της αυγοτροφης; για ποιο λογο οι εταιριες πχ δεν φτιαχνανε απλα νιφαδες αποξηραμενου αυγου ,αντι της αυγοτροφης που δινουμε; Η αυγοτροφη στην ουσια δεν ειναι αυγο σκετο ,αλλα ενα συνολο υλικων με βαση αμυλουχα (ειτε αλευρα αν μιλαμε για φτιαχτες ,ειτε προιοντα αρτοποιιας ηδη παρασκευασμενα ,αν μιλαμε για ετοιμες ) στην οποια εχουν προστεθει σε λιγοτερο  απο αυτην ,καποια ποσοτητα αυγων και συμπληρωματα φυσικα ή συνθετικα (πολυβιταμινουχα ) ,που ολα μαζι συνθετουν ενα πληρες γευμα ,ειτε για καναρινια με πρωτεινη γυρω στο 17 %  ,ειτε για ιθαγενη με πρωτεινη γυρω στο 20 -22 % ,ειτε για αλλα πτηνα με λιγοτερη πρωτεινη απο τα καναρια (budgie ,παραδεισια finches ) ή παρομοια (cockatiel ) .Για ποιο λογο; για να παιρνει ο γονιος την τροφη στον προλοβο και με ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ επεξεργασια (αφρατεμα μεσω καποιων σιελων που εκρινονται και περιεχουν ενζυμα για την πεψη της και την απορροφηση της ) και να την δινει ΤΑΧΥΣΤΑ χωρις την χρονοτριβη της αλεσης των σπορων και ετοιμασιας χυλου αυγου - τριμμενων σπορων ,στον προλοβο του πουλιου .Αυτο στην προκειμενη περιπτωση δεν εξυπηρετειται και στην ενστικτωδη προσπαθεια των γονιων ,να καλυπτουν πρωτα τις αναγκες των μικρων (εκει δεν υπαρχει συνηθως προβλημα ) ,καθυστερουν την δικια τους σιτηση ,ενω καποια την βαζουν αρκετα σε δευτερη μοιρα ,με ενδεχομενα προβληματα στην πορεια 

τα τελευταια που ανεφερα ειναι θεωρητικα ,αλλα πραγματικα και δικαιολογημενα .το αν θα συμβουν ,τι θα επηρεασουν και ποσο ,φαινεται στην πραξη με βαση το χαρακτηρα και τον οργανισμο του καθε πουλιου 


παντως νομιζω να εξηγησα γιατι ο Δημητρης δεν παιζει με τις λεξεις ,λεγοντας οτι αυτο δεν ειναι ακριβως αυγοτροφη .Βεβαια ο Νικος ειχε αναφερει καπου για αλευρα κεχριου ,ζεας κλπ ,αλλα σε πιο κατω αναφορα του ,μιλησε για αυγο μονο και αναμιξη με μιγμα σπορων .Αν υπαρχει καποια βαση δημητριακων αλεσμενων ηδη με το αυγο ,τοτε και αναλογα του ποσοστου τους σε σχεση με το αυγο ,αρχιζουμε να μιλαμε και για αυγοτροφη ,με την εννοια που υπαρχει ευρυτερα και ονομαζει και ο Δημητρης

----------


## vag21

εγω με αυτον τον τροπο διατροφης ηθελα (και θελω )να προσφερω μια πιο υγιεινη ζωη στα πουλακια μου.

δεν ξερω εχω προβληματιστει παρα πολυ με αυτο που συμβαινει.

μας δινει καποιος μια συμβουλη και αναιρειτε σε χρονο dt.

----------


## jk21

αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος ολων μας βρε Βαγγελη .Κανεις δεν αναιρει κανεναν .Γνωμες ακουγονται και επιχειρηματολογια και για αυτο ειναι τα φορουμ ,μεσα απο αυτο ,να βγαινει τελικα κατι καλο .Το ποιος προτεινει το καλυτερο ,βγαινει μεσα απο αυτη την παραθεση και την σκεψη μετα του καθενος μας . Επι της ουσιας εγω βλεπω στην προκειμενη περιπτωση μια προταση για αμυλουχους καθε μερα (και με ενισχυμενη βρωμη ) που συμφωνω και μια προταση για ενα πολυποικιλο αλλο μιγμα σπορων με βοτανα μαζι που προτεινεται με χρηση εντος αυγοτροφης και μονο καποιες μερες .Εγω ενα τετοιο μιγμα σπορων ,θα το δεχομουνα πολυ ευχαριστως (μαλιστα καποια στιγμη μου ειχε αναφερει ο Νικος τι περιεχει και ειχα πολυ καλους σπορους )  απλα *ξεχωρα  και καθε μερα*  ,σε ελεγχομενη και μειωμενη ποσοτητα σπορων ,οπου το ειδος του πουλιου ,το περιβαλλον που ζει και η εποχη ,το επιτρεπει .Αν οχι ,τοτε σε συνηθισμενη ποσοτητα ανα ειδος και διαβασθμισμενη ανα κλιμα και χωρο . Στην αυγοτροφη  θα μπορουσα να δω μεσα της   ,ενα αντιστοιχο μιγμα ωφελιμων βοτανων , οπως  συνοδευει ο Νικος την αυγοτροφη του και αν ενα αφρατεμα της αυγοτροφης με καποιον τροπο ( οπως καποιος απο τους : νερο ,νερομελο ,αλοη ,γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ) δεν πετυχαινει την αποδοχη της (παροτι καλη σαν συνταγη ) ,ε τοτε θα μπορουσε να μπει σε μικρη ποσοτητα μιγμα μικρων λιπαρων σπορων ,  σαν δελεαρ απλα να δοκιμασουν και την υπολοιπη αυγοτροφη (στην αρχη ) και να την αποδεκτουν 


το τι επιλεγει ομως ο καθενας ,ειναι στη δικια του κριση !

το κλειδι της υποθεσης ομως ειναι να ελεγχουμε καθε μερα τι παρεχουμε στα πουλια ! αν αυτο γινεται δεν εχουμε προβληματα ή και να εχουμε συντομα λυνονται

----------


## οδυσσέας

> εγω με αυτον τον τροπο διατροφης ηθελα (και θελω )να προσφερω μια πιο υγιεινη ζωη στα πουλακια μου.
> 
> δεν ξερω εχω προβληματιστει παρα πολυ με αυτο που συμβαινει.
> 
> μας δινει καποιος μια συμβουλη και αναιρειτε σε χρονο dt.


ποια συμβουλή? από ποιον????????

να δώσω στα γαρδέλια κεχρί με βρώμη για αποτοξίνωση του συκωτιού από τις μακακιες η σκευάσματα που θα τους δώσω και καλά γιατί τους κάνουν καλό???????????????

να αγοράσω ανακατεμένη αυγοτροφή με σπόρια.......... γιατί είμαι ανάπηρος να τα ανακατέψω μόνος μου???????????????
και αν αυτός που τα ανακατεύει θέλει να καλύψει την σαβούρα που έχουν οι σπόροι????????????

πως θα ελέγξω την ποιότητα των σπόρων αυτής της αυγοτροφής??????????

ποιος κάνει εισαγωγή την ρετζιο?? από ποιους μάθατε για αυτή? 
ένας ζωοτεχνολογος που την προτείνει σαν αυγοτροφή ενώ δεν έχει αυγό μέσα είναι αξιόπιστος?????????? 
Αν δεν μπορείτε να φτιάξετε αυγοτροφή για δυο πουλιά αλλάξτε χόμπι.
Ο Γιάννης φτιάχνει αυγοψωμο για 100 πουλιά, αυτός δεν έχει δουλειά να πάει????? 
Βρήκαμε την δικαιολογία δεν έχω χρονο…..αυτη την τεμπελιά εκμεταλλεύονται κάποιοι και σας κοροϊδεύουν.
Όσο για το θέμα των βοτάνων είναι πανεύκολο να δοθούν μέσο της αυγοτροφής η του σκέτου αυγού. 
Τόσες προτάσεις έχει κάνει ο ηλεκτρολόγος αλλά τι ξέρει αυτος………όταν τις ιδέες του τις πάρει κάποιος ‘’έμπορος’’ τις βάλει σε συσκευασία και βάλει ένα ινδιάνικο όνομα γίνονται αποδεκτές………αληθεια από πότε οι ινδιάνοι ασχολούνται με την εκτροφή καρδερίνας???????

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ μαλλον εχεις μπερδεψει καποια πραγματα .Δεν ξερω τι ρολο βαραει η raggio ( οχι ρετζιο βρε .. ολοι ετσι τι λετε ... )  ,αλλα εδω μιλαμε για κατι αλλο .Το μιγμα σπορων -αυγοτροφης ή η αυγοτροφη (οπως βολευει τον καθενα την λεει ) που παρουσιασανε τα παιδια  ,δεν ειναι κατι ετοιμο και ενωμενο εξ αρχης .Ειναι κατι που εφτιαξε ο Νικος με προσθηκη αυγου ,σε ενα μιγμα σπορων και μια ποσοτητα βοτανων (νομιζω και καποιων ξηρων καρπων ) .Μια ιδεα που κρινεται σαν συνδιασμος (και γω εχω τις διαφωνιες μου και τις διατυπωσα ) αλλα δεν ειναι καποιο ετοιμο σκευασμα σαν συνολο .Το αυγο που ειδες ανακατεμενο ,ειναι βρασμενο κανονικο αυγο 

οσο για τον ηλεκτρολογο (αν εννοεις εμενα ) ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος  :Happy: 

και ειναι χαρα μου ,να βλεπω ιδεες μου να γινονται εμπορικη πραξη απο τον οποιονδηποτε ,ειτε με πιστεψε στην πορεια ,ειτε εξ αρχης ! χαιρομαι να βλεπω ετοιμα σκευασματα με βοτανα ,θα χαρω ακομα περισσοτερο  αν δω και ποιοτικες αυγοτροφες .Δεν εχω δει καμμια οπως την θελω ,σαν ετοιμο εμπορικο προιον 

* και εστω αλλοιωμενες ασε βρε καποιες λεξεις ,γιατι αλλα θελεις να χαρακτηρισεις με αυτες (ιταλικες επινοησεις ) και αλλου νομιζουν καποιοι οτι στοχευεις ! please !

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν εχω μπερδεψει τιποτα. αλλα αν σας μπερδευω ευχαριστως να σας τα κανω ποιο λιανα.
σε αυτο το θεμα βαζουμε μειγματα του *εμποριου* για να δουμε αν ειναι σωστα φτιαγμενα. 
την στιγμη που η αυγοτροφοσποροτροφη δεν εγινε ξεχωριστω θεμα την κρινω σαν εμπορικο ''σκευασμα-προταση''.

η ''ιδεα'' ξεκινησε απο εναν ζωοτεχνολογο. αυτος ο ''φιλος σας'' σε αλλο διαδυκτιακο ακατονομαστο χωρο, ελεγε οτι η ''αυγοτροφη'' ρατζιο ειναι η καλυτερη.... 

συγνωμη για το ηλεκτρολογος, ηλεκτρονικος ηθελα να γραψω.

αν κανω λαθος για την προταση του Νικου-Βαγγελη-Βασιλη χωριστε το θεμα και περιμενω αναλογιες απο τα συστατικα για να κουβεντιασουμε...

----------


## οδυσσέας

> * και εστω αλλοιωμενες ασε βρε καποιες λεξεις ,γιατι αλλα θελεις να χαρακτηρισεις με αυτες (ιταλικες επινοησεις ) και αλλου νομιζουν καποιοι οτι στοχευεις ! please !


αμα γραφω την αληθεια κυνδινευουμε ολοι με δικαστηρια. δεν ειδα ομως οταν γραφουμε οτι ειναι καλα τα προιοντα να μας πουν ευχαριστω η να μας στειλουν κανενα χρηματικο ποσο για την εκτιμηση τους...... :Sign0006:  μην μου απαντησεις εχω νευρα :redface:

----------


## jk21

η αληθεια ειναι οτι οπως το θετεις ,εχεις δικιο περι μιγματος του εμποριου και δικια μας ευθυνη (διαχειριστικη ) που δεν ξεχωρισαμε το θεμα εξαρχης  ή δεν ζητησαμε απο τον Βαγγελη που ανεφερε για την αυγοτροφη ,ή τον Νικο που την εφτιαξε ,να επισυναψει και το μιγμα σπορων που περιεχεται σε αυτη.Θα ηθελα λοιπον ειτε να εχουμε μια φωτο απο σκετο το μιγμα σπορων που υπαρχει υποθετω και αυτονομο στο εμποριο ή να μας πουνε τα παιδια ,αν θελουν να το κανουμε ξεχωρο θεμα 


Για την αποψη περι της ιταλικης αυγοτροφης του ατομου που λες ,δεν ξερω προσωπικα γιατι δεν ειχα παρακολουθησει τη σχετικη συζητηση που λες ,σε αλλο χωρο .Περι της αυγοτροφης ragio ,οπως νομιζω εχω πει και ξερουν σιγουρα ολοι οι φιλοι μου ,δεν εχω καλη γνωμη και δεν την θεωρω αυγοτροφη και ενας απο τους λογους ειναι και αυτη η μιξη σπορων με τα υπολοιπα υλικα ,σε μονιμη και οχι προσωρινη βαση ,αλλα και σε σημαντικο ποσοστο σπορων .Επισης απο οσο γνωριζω ,δεν εχει ιχνος αυγου .Ειναι μπισκοτο με προσθηκη εντομων και γαριδας



... ολοι νευρα εχετε τελευταια   :: 

Βρε Οδυσσεα ας αφησουμε πισω ,οτι εχει ειπωθει παλιοτερα και κυριως εκτος της παρεας μας και ας προχωρησουμε στο θετικο δρομο που εδω και καιρο τραβαμε !

----------


## Gardelius

> *... ολοι νευρα εχετε τελευταια * 
> 
> *Βρε Οδυσσεα ας αφησουμε πισω ,οτι εχει ειπωθει παλιοτερα και κυριως εκτος της παρεας μας και ας προχωρησουμε στο θετικο δρομο που εδω και καιρο τραβαμε !*


 :: ..........

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ (Δημητριαδη ) για να εχει νοημα να μενει το θεμα στο παρον ποστ ,θα ηθελα εστω ,να αναφερθουν οι σποροι που εχει το μιγμα σπορων ,το οποιο εχει προστεθει στην αυγοτροφη και αν γινεται μια φωτογραφια του σκετο .Αν δεν θελεις ,τοτε θα χωρισουμε το θεμα  και θα γινει ενα νεο σαν παρουσιαση απο το Βαγγελη (ετσι θα ξεκινα ) της δικια σου προτασης ως αυγοτροφη με προσθηκη  ποικοιλιας  σπορων και βοτανων .Ακομα και εκει ,για να ειναι κατι ολοκληρωμενο ,καλα θα ηταν να αναφερθουν τα υλικα

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κυρ Νίκο....μόνο ο Κώστας υπάρχει στο Φόρουμ ?
> 
> ε ?


ακριβως γι'αυτο γραφω οτι γραφω για να ανοιξετε τα ματια σας............................................  ..............

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Διακρίνω ένταση χωρίς λόγο .

Δεν μου αρέσει προσωπικά τέτοιου είδους διάλογοι.

Και κακώς που ρώτησε και ο Βαγγέλης και πολύ κακώς το συνέχισα και γω.

----------


## VASSILIOS

Να σας πω εγω?
Επεσα με τα μουτρα στο διαβασμα μιας και ειμαι νεος εκτροφεας, για να κανω οτι καλυτερο μπορω στα πουλακια, οχι μονο στο παρων θεμα αλλα γενικα.

Τελικα 20 ανθρωποι 25 γνωμες. 

*Το λιγοτερο που εχω παθει ειναι..........

*

----------


## xarhs

παιδια οι αποψεις παντα διιστανται........ το θεμα ειναι να βγαινει κατι απο την καθε συζητηση. και εδω πιστευω βγηκε..........

η ''αυγοτροφη'' του νικου ειναι μια αλλη αποψη περι ''αυγοτροφης'' , και αμα εχει φουλ βοτανα και εχει και αποδοχη και ειναι και ευκολη γιατι οχι?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ...............





> *
> Τελικα 20 ανθρωποι 25 γνωμες................*


και αυτο δεν ειναι καλο??????

για φαντασου να μην ειχες βρει αυτο το φορουμ και να ταιζες καναβουρι σκετο και τουρλοτροφη :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Και κακώς που ρώτησε και ο Βαγγέλης και πολύ κακώς το συνέχισα και γω.


σε ποιο ακριβως ποστ *ρωτησε* ο Βαγγελης?????????????????? αλλο ρωταω και αλλο προσπαθω να πλασαρω.......

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> σε ποιο ακριβως ποστ *ρωτησε* ο Βαγγελης?????????????????? αλλο ρωταω και αλλο προσπαθω να πλασαρω.......


Να πλασάρει ο Βαγγέλης ?

Ας μην το συνεχίσουμε.

Εγώ προσωπικά το κλείνω εδώ.

----------


## jk21

Οδυσσεα εδω νομιζω εχεις αδικο .Οποιοσδηποτε δειχνει κατι που εχει δοκιμασει ,δεν το πλασσαρει αλλα το παρουσιαζει .Εμεις εχουμε ζητησει στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα να παρουσιαστουν μιγματα .Το αν το μιγμα ,αναμιχθηκε με αυγο ή αν κακως δεν εχει παρουσιαστει το μιγμα ακριβως ποιο ειναι ,αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα και αν το ηξερε ακριβως ο Βαγγελης ,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το εβαζε .Εγω ακομα και τωρα περιμενω στην παρουσιαση και οχι το πλασαρισμα μιας αυγοτροφης με σπορους ,να παρουσιασθει το μιγμα σπορων που προστεθηκε ,γιατι αυτο μας ενδιαφερει .Οχι φυσικα απο το Βαγγελη

----------


## vag21

Παρακαλω την διαχειριση να σβησει το αρχικο μου ποστ με την αυγοτροφη η οπως αλλιως θελετε πεστε την.

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη ως προς την παρουσιαση της αυγοτροφης (η οποια πραγματι εχει καποιο μιγμα σπορων μεσα της που θα μπορουσαμε να δουμε , κρινω οτι ησουν εντος θεματος ή τουλαχιστον ηταν ενα θεμα που θα μπορουσε ειτε εδω ,ειτε σε αλλο θεμα  αυτονομο που θα ειχε ανοιχθει και να παρουσιασθει κατι που υπαρχει στην αγορα (μιγμα σπορων ,αρα η θεση των ποστ ειναι εδω περα ) ειτε μια προσπαθεια συνταγης αυγοτροφης .Στην δευτερη περιπτωση ,αρκει και οτι ειπαμε εδω και ο καθενας μπορει να εχει την γνωμη του και δεν νομιζω να πρεπει να επηρεαζεσαι απο αυτο ,οταν εσυ εκανες κατι που δεν βρισκω το λογο να ειναι λαθος .Αν ομως το θεμα πρεπει να μεινει εδω ,για να εχει ουσια ,πρεπει ειτε εσυ αν τα μαθεις ,ειτε ο Νικος που σου εδωσε να δοκιμασεις ,να αναφερθουν τα συστατικα της ,τουλαχιστον ως προς το μιγμα σπορων ,ωστε να το αναζητησουν μεσα απο αυτα ή μεσα απο την ονομασια του ισως ,τα μελη μας στην αγορα .Δεν συμφωνω με τον Οδυσσεα στη θεση του για σενα ,γιατι κατα τον ιδιο τροπο θα μπορουσα και γω να εχω κανει το ιδιο με σενα ,οταν πρωτοεβαλα την συσταση ενος καλου μιγματος της slaats με αρκετη περιλλα για καναρινια (δεν ερχεται πια στην ελλαδα απο οσο ξερω ) τη στιγμη που λιγοι γνωριζανε την πηγη του .Εχω ξεκαθαρισει επανελλημενα οτι θελουμε την ενημερωση των μελων μας ,για καθε ενδιαφερον προιον της αγορας ,αρκει να μην βγαινουν τα μελη μας να πουνε ,πατε στο ταδε που τα πουλαει .Αυτο ειναι πλασαρισμα και αυτο δεν θα το ανεχομασταν .Απο κει και περα καθε προιον παρουσιαζεται και κρινεται και ξερουμε πολυ καλα οτι εδω θα ακουσουμε ελευθερα ολες τις γνωμες ,θετικες και αρνητικες και τα επιχειρηματα ειναι αυτα που θα διαμορφωσουν την τελικη κριση των μελων ,ωστε να ενδιαφερθουν για καποιο προιον ή οχι .Θεωρω λοιπον ,οτι ειναι χρησιμο να μεινουν οι δημοσιευσεις και να δοθει το μιγμα σπορων  (εδω συμφωνω πληρως με τον Οδυσσεα και αν ειχε γινει ,ισως να μην ειχαμε την λαθος κατα τη γνωμη μου ,τοποθετηση του στο ποστ 136 ) ,ισως και το μιγμα ξηρων καρπων αν και αυτο ειναι καποιο εμπορευσιμο συσκευασμενο ειδος .

Αν παντως επιμεινεις στην αποφαση σου ,θα συζητηθει απο την ομαδα τι μπορει να γινει ,ωστε να βγαινει νοημα απο ολες τις δημοσιευσεις που εχουν ακολουθησει .Οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν μπορουν να σβηστουν οι δημοσιευσεις ολων των μελων ,χωρις την θεληση τους

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Θα μπορουσε καποιος εμπειρος να μου πει αν υπαρχει κατι "στραβο" στους σπορους αυτους?
(αναλογια ... η γνωστη 65, 10, 10, 5, 5, 5 και το χρησιμοποιω για τα καναρινια μου)

----------


## mitsman

Εμένα μια χαρα μου φαινεται!

----------


## jk21

σαν συσταση ,η αγαπημενη μου .σαν σποροι εκτος της περιλλα ( ισως και το κανναβουρι )  ,ολοι οι αλλοι σιγουρα φρεσκοι .η περιλλα ειναι ελαφρυς σπορος και κατεβαινει δυσκολα στον πατο ,αλλα μου φαινεται περιεργο που εχει μεινει ολη στην επιφανεια .ηταν μολις την ειχες μουσκεψει; θα το δω αυριο και στο δικο μου μιγμα ,να συγκρινω

* στο κανναβουρι δεν δικαιολογειται να μενει πανω

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> σαν συσταση ,η αγαπημενη μου .σαν σποροι εκτος της περιλλα ( ισως και το κανναβουρι )  ,ολοι οι αλλοι σιγουρα φρεσκοι .η περιλλα ειναι ελαφρυς σπορος και κατεβαινει δυσκολα στον πατο ,αλλα μου φαινεται περιεργο που εχει μεινει ολη στην επιφανεια .ηταν μολις την ειχες μουσκεψει; θα το δω αυριο και στο δικο μου μιγμα ,να συγκρινω
> 
> * στο κανναβουρι δεν δικαιολογειται να μενει πανω


Ειναι και καναβουρι πανω Δημητρη.
Δεν εχω ξανακανει το πειραμα, αλλα υπεθεσα οτι λογω σχηματος και κενου που εχουν οι 2 αυτοι σποροι, πρεπει να επιπλεουν.
Δεν ειναι ετσι?

Μου εκανε εντυπωση το οτι η μικρη της 1ης γεννας (43 ημερων) αφηνει μονο φλουδες στην ταιστρα!!!
(για το ζευγαρι δεν μπορω να υπολογισω, γιατι τροφοδοτω συνεχως και ειναι αλωστε περισσοτερο στραμενα σε αλλους εξτρα σπορους και αυγοτροφη).

Ο Νικος Δ., θα μπορουσε να μας πει την γνωμη του σαν ο πιο ειδικος?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Oλοι ειδικοί είμαστε Γιώργο αρκεί ο κάθε ένας από εμάς να αντιλαμβανεται τα όρια του για να γίνεται γόνιμος διάλογος.

Αν και καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε και η σύγκριση, εγώ βλέπω καθαρο διαυγές νερό χωρίς αιωρούμενα σωματίδια -βρομιές,φλούδια,σκονες,κλπ.
Ενα μέρος απο το κανναβούρι επάνω, και σχεδόν όλο τον περιλλα. 

Το κανναβούρι είναι ψιλό 3,5 mm και σκούρο που σημαίνει ώριμο,το ότι δεν είναι όλο επάνω σημαίνει ότι κάποιοι έχουν την σωστή υγρασία και κάποιοι όχι, "ώριμο ,λιγότερο ώριμο,και πολύ ώριμο"  η ακτινοβολία εφαρμόζετε για να υπάρχει σταθερά χαμηλή υγρασία σε όλους.
Ο σπόρος περιλλα είναι νέος και ακριβός για τον ίδιο λόγο
το ακριβός είναι ένα κίνητρο για επενδυτές αγροτικών επενδύσεων,να δημιουργησουν παραγωγή λόγο της αυξανόμενης ζήτησης, και αυτό κάνουν επενδύοντας στην έρευνα πρώτα και στην καλλιέργεια μετά.
Η έρευνα στους καιρούς μας δυστυχώς και κατά την γνώμη μου στην πλειοψηφία της είναι γύρω από τα γενετικά τροποποιημενα για μεγάλες παραγωγές.
Παραδοσιακή καλλιέργεια περιλλα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει,και αν υπάρχει θα είναι ελάχιστη σε σχέση με την ζήτηση,και ανάλογο το κόστος της.
Συνέπεια:
Ο σπόρος περιλλα  προϊόν σύγχρονης έρευνας και καλλιέργειας, με προοπτική μέγιστης απόδοσης,διακινείται με σύγχρονο τρόπο προστασίας της διακίνησης πρωτίστως, και με αυτό το αποτέλεσμα. πάντα κατά την γνώμη μου.

Δεν θέλω να χάσω την ευκαιρία να πω ,ότι αυτό είναι το μέλλον στις τροφές των πουλιών,και το κυριότερο στις τροφές των ανθρώπων αν δεν αντιδράσουμε έστω εμείς στα γ/τ τρόφιμα.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ...
> Το κανναβούρι είναι ψιλό 3,5 mm και σκούρο που σημαίνει ώριμο,το ότι δεν είναι όλο επάνω σημαίνει ότι κάποιοι έχουν την σωστή υγρασία και κάποιοι όχι, "ώριμο ,λιγότερο ώριμο,και πολύ ώριμο"  η ακτινοβολία εφαρμόζετε για να υπάρχει σταθερά χαμηλή υγρασία σε όλους."
> ...
> ...
> Συνέπεια:
> Ο σπόρος περιλλα  προϊόν σύγχρονης έρευνας και καλλιέργειας, με προοπτική μέγιστης απόδοσης,διακινείται με σύγχρονο τρόπο προστασίας της διακίνησης πρωτίστως, και με αυτό το αποτέλεσμα. πάντα κατά την γνώμη μου.
> ...



Σ' ευχαριστω Νίκο!

Για το καναβουρι, απο τα γραφομενα σου, καταλαβαινω οτι δεν εχει υποστει ακτινοβολια.
Υποθετω πως ειναι καλο αυτο. Σωστα?
Οσο για την περιλα, καταλαβαινω οτι απ' οπουδηποτε και αν αγορασουμε περιλα, θα ειναι περιπου οπως η συγκεκριμενη. Σωστα?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Σ' ευχαριστω Νίκο!
> 
> Για το καναβουρι, απο τα γραφομενα σου, καταλαβαινω οτι δεν εχει υποστει ακτινοβολια.
> Υποθετω πως ειναι καλο αυτο. Σωστα?
> Οσο για την περιλα, καταλαβαινω οτι απ' οπουδηποτε και αν αγορασουμε περιλα, θα ειναι περιπου οπως η συγκεκριμενη. Σωστα?


Για τίποτα και με τίποτα δεν διεκδικώ το απόλυτο Γιώργο,την γνώμη μου γράφω και συζητώ.

----------


## ninos

> Παραδοσιακή καλλιέργεια περιλλα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει,και αν υπάρχει θα είναι ελάχιστη σε σχέση με την ζήτηση,και ανάλογο το κόστος της.
> Συνέπεια:
> Ο σπόρος περιλλα  προϊόν σύγχρονης έρευνας και καλλιέργειας, με προοπτική μέγιστης απόδοσης,διακινείται με σύγχρονο τρόπο προστασίας της διακίνησης πρωτίστως, και με αυτό το αποτέλεσμα. πάντα κατά την γνώμη μου.


Νίκο εδώ εννοείς, 

οτι σχεδόν παντού ο σπόρος περιλλά είναι τελικά μεταλλαγμένος ; 




> Για τίποτα και με τίποτα δεν διεκδικώ το απόλυτο Γιώργο,την γνώμη μου γράφω και συζητώ.


Την γνώμη σου ρωτάμε Νίκο. Ουδείς δεν μπορεί να είναι απόλυτος.

----------


## jk21

H περιλλα Νικο ειναι σπορος παραδοσιακος σε ΚΙΝΑ ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ ,ΙΝΔΙΑ αλλα και αλλες χωρες στην απω ανατολη απο πολυ παλια  ,που πριν καποιο διαστημα τον χρησιμοποιουσαν κυριως για τα φυλλα του ,τα οποια υπαρχουν στη διατροφη τους ,ενω ειχε και καποιες φαρμακευτικες χρησεις που διαρκως αυξανονται ,απο τοτε που διαπιστωθηκε οτι το λαδι του (που πριν πηγαινε για χρωματα βαφης ) ειναι η καλυτερη φυτικη πηγη ω3(λινολενικο οξυ )  με δευτερη την κια (και αυτην τωρα την πηρανε χαμπαρι προσφατα ) και τριτο το λιναρι .Ηδη την εχουν εισαγαγει σαν πρωτη υλη συμπληρωματων (για φαρμακεια ) με ω3 .Η παραγωγη της ειναι εκτεταμενη εδω και δεκαετιες .Μολις το 2004 αν θυμαμαι καλα ,ειχε γινει καποια ερευνα για δημιουργια καποιας μεταλλαξης με εισαγωγη καποιου agrobacterium ,αλλα απο οτι ξερω δεν εχει προχωρησει καποια εφαρμογη σε παγκοσμια κλιμακα (αργα ή γρηγορα ομως ,οσο δεχομαστε δεδομενο ενας σπορος να ειναι μεταλλαγμενος ,θα γινει και αυτο ) .Παντως για το κανναβουρι δεν καταλαβα τελικα αν ειναι καλο που μενει στην επιφανεια  .Εκανα το ιδιο πειραμα σε δικο μου μιγμα ,ακριβως ιδιας συστασης με το Γιωργο ,αλλα απο διαφορετικη πηγη αγορας και ειχα ακριβως το ιδιο αποτελεσμα 


http://www.fao.org/docrep/x5043e/x5043e0a.htm

*Perilla*
*I. ΓΕΝΙΚΑ*
*ΚΟΙΝΗ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΙΑ*
Perilla
*Βοτανική ονομασία*
Perilla frutescens
*ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ*
Labiatae
*ΑΛΛΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ*
Su-tzu (Κίνα), Green Perilla
*Συνθήκες καλλιέργειας*
Η καλλιέργεια είναι ετήσια και είναι εγγενές στην Ινδία και την Κίνα (Godin).
*Μεγάλες χώρες παραγωγής*
Κίνα, την Ινδία, την Ιαπωνία, την Κορέα
*ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗ*
Περίλλας είναι μικρά σφαιρικά τέλος ζυγίζει περίπου 4 g ανά 1000. Περιέχουν 30-51% έλαιο (Ecky).
*ΚΥΡΙΕΣ ΧΡΗΣΕΙΣ*
Ο σπόρος είναι σε επεξεργασία στη χώρα προέλευσης ως βρώσιμα έλαια τροφίμων. Είναι εξάγονται προς τις ΗΠΑ και χρησιμοποιείται ως υποκατάστατο για λινέλαιο στην παρασκευή χρωμάτων.

*II. Γεωργικές πτυχές*
*ΚΑΛΛΙΕΡΓΕΙΑ*
Η καλλιέργεια αναπτύσσεται από το σπόρο. Στην Κίνα η καλλιέργεια σπέρνεται το Μάιο.
*Περίοδος συγκομιδής*
Η συγκομιδή γίνεται συνήθως από το τέλος του Σεπτεμβρίου και τις αρχές Οκτωβρίου.
*ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗΣ*
Οι σπόροι δεν ωριμάζουν όλα την ίδια στιγμή, και εκείνων που ωριμάζουν νωρίς την τάση να ρίξει. Όταν η πλειονότητα των καρπών είναι ώριμα κόβονται τα φυτά.

*III. Μετά τη συγκομιδή: ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ. ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΣΗ*
*ΠΡΟΚΑΤΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ*
Μετά τη συγκομιδή, τα φυτά είτε με δεσμίδες ή απλώνονται στο έδαφος να στεγνώσει. (Godin). Όταν οι δέσμες έχουν αποξηρανθεί διατίθενται σε επίπεδο έδαφος και κοπανισμένο.

*IV. ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ*
Οι σπόροι συνθλίβονται χρησιμοποιώντας ένα ρολό πέτρα και το κέλυφος χέρι winnowed off (Godin).
*ΥΠΟΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΩΝ*
Το κέικ που παράγεται σπόρος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως ζωοτροφή.

*V. ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ λιπαρά οξέα OIL*
*Κορεσμένα οξέα*
6,7-7,6%

*Ελαϊκό οξύ*
14-23%

*Το λινελαϊκό οξύ*
11-16%

*Λινολενικό οξύ*
50-70%


(Πηγή: Hilditch 1964)
Δεν υπάρχουν αναγνωρίσιμες πληροφορίες για τους ακόλουθους τομείς: γενική, η παραγωγή? Γεωργικές πτυχές, ποικιλίες, μεγάλων εχθρών και ασθενειών? Μετά τη συγκομιδή, την προεπεξεργασία, τις μεθόδους αποθήκευσης και εξοπλισμό? Εξόρυξη πετρελαίου, των μεθόδων επεξεργασίας, ονοματολογία των προϊόντων, με τα προϊόντα και τον εξοπλισμό.

*ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ*
ECKY, EW "φυτικά λίπη και έλαια», pp.731-733, Reinhold Publishing Corp, 1954.
GODIN, NJ Spensley, PC "Έλαια και ελαιούχοι σπόροι", σελ.7-104-105, καλλιέργειας και του προϊόντος της πέψης No.1. Τροπικά προϊόντα Ινστιτούτο, 1971.
VAUGHAN, JG "Η δομή και τη χρησιμοποίηση των ελαιούχων", Chapman and Hall, 1976

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> H περιλλα Νικο ειναι σπορος παραδοσιακος σε ΚΙΝΑ ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ ,ΙΝΔΙΑ αλλα και αλλες χωρες στην απω ανατολη απο πολυ παλια  ,που πριν καποιο διαστημα τον χρησιμοποιουσαν κυριως για τα φυλλα του ,τα οποια υπαρχουν στη διατροφη τους ,ενω ειχε και καποιες φαρμακευτικες χρησεις που διαρκως αυξανονται ,απο τοτε που διαπιστωθηκε οτι το λαδι του (που πριν πηγαινε για χρωματα βαφης ) ειναι η καλυτερη φυτικη πηγη ω3(λινολενικο οξυ )  με δευτερη την κια (και αυτην τωρα την πηρανε χαμπαρι προσφατα ) και τριτο το λιναρι .Ηδη την εχουν εισαγαγει σαν πρωτη υλη συμπληρωματων (για φαρμακεια ) με ω3 .Η παραγωγη της ειναι εκτεταμενη εδω και δεκαετιες .Μολις το 2004 αν θυμαμαι καλα ,ειχε γινει καποια ερευνα για δημιουργια καποιας μεταλλαξης με εισαγωγη καποιου agrobacterium ,αλλα απο οτι ξερω δεν εχει προχωρησει καποια εφαρμογη σε παγκοσμια κλιμακα (αργα ή γρηγορα ομως ,οσο δεχομαστε δεδομενο ενας σπορος να ειναι μεταλλαγμενος ,θα γινει και αυτο ) .Παντως για το κανναβουρι δεν καταλαβα τελικα αν ειναι καλο που μενει στην επιφανεια  .Εκανα το ιδιο πειραμα σε δικο μου μιγμα ,ακριβως ιδιας συστασης με το Γιωργο ,αλλα απο διαφορετικη πηγη αγορας και ειχα ακριβως το ιδιο αποτελεσμα 
> 
> 
> http://www.fao.org/docrep/x5043e/x5043e0a.htm
> 
> *Perilla*
> *I. ΓΕΝΙΚΑ*
> *ΚΟΙΝΗ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΙΑ*
> Perilla
> ...


ΗΠΑ νομοθεσία εισαγόμενων σπόρων, από αυτό κάνουν λινέλαιο-χρώματα-κ.α. , 
Λες να είναι ακόμη παραδοσιακής καλλιέργειας? και να είναι για δες κανόνες φυτο'υγειας εισαγωγών από άλλες χώρες προς ΗΠΑ,κάπου κάποτε τα είχαμε δει.

Παραδοσιακή καλλιέργεια περιλλα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει,και αν υπάρχει θα είναι ελάχιστη* σε σχέση με την ζήτηση*,και ανάλογο το κόστος της.

Για το κανναβούρι Δημήτρη αν είδες το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα σε 3,5mm τότε λογικά είναι η ίδια ποιότητα.

----------


## jk21

Νικο το φυτο εχει μεγαλη καταναλωση ηδη στους τοπους που καλλιεργειται και δεν εχει τοσο την αναγκη να αποσταλει αλλου .Αυτο δεν αποκλειει το να το μεταλλαξουν ,αλλα δεν υπαρχει οσο εψαξα ,αναφορα για γενετικη τροποποιηση δεδομενη στις καλλιεργειες ,οπως πχ στο rape seed οπου εχουμε την γενετικη ποικιλια canola

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο το φυτο εχει μεγαλη καταναλωση ηδη στους τοπους που καλλιεργειται και δεν εχει τοσο *την αναγκη να αποσταλει αλλου* .Αυτο δεν αποκλειει το να το μεταλλαξουν ,αλλα δεν υπαρχει οσο εψαξα ,αναφορα για γενετικη τροποποιηση δεδομενη στις καλλιεργειες ,οπως πχ στο rape seed οπου εχουμε την γενετικη ποικιλια canola


Και εδώ πως έρχεται,
και οι ίδιοι δεν θα το μεταλλάξουν μάλλον,
και εκτός αυτού όντος αυτές οι χώρες λόγω του ότι έχουν εθνική πολιτική για κάλυψη των αναγκών για τροφή προς τον πληθυσμό τους,είναι πολύ δύσκολο να εισαγάγει κανείς βασικά προϊόντα διατροφής,
μπορεί όμως να το κάνει μέσω ξένων επενδυτών που παράγουν εκεί, και εύκολα.

Το rape seed δεν απασχολεί τόσο την τροφική αλυσίδα των ανθρώπων ,για αυτό και είναι εύκολες οι πληροφορίες. :winky:

----------


## jk21

δεν ειπα οτι δεν εξαγουν ,ειπα οτι εχουν  να το καταναλωσουν αν χρειαστει και δεν ειναι σε εξαρτηση απο τις ηπα 

το rape seed απασχολει στο φουλ την τροφικη αλυσιδα σε ηπα και καναδα ,αφου το εχουν ισως σαν βασικο λαδι (το μεταλλαγμενο εχει αξιολογη ποσοτητα ω3 μετα απο περιλλα ,κια και λιναρι ερχεται 4ο ) και χαμηλο ερουκικο οξυ 

οσο για την ελληνικη αγορα ,μην εισαι και τοσο σιγουρος ....

ενα παραδειγμα (αν και υπαρχουν παμπολα )

https://www.hellmanns.gr/brand/key/

Τα καλά λιπαρά που βρίσκονται στα φυσικά φυτικά έλαια όπως το *κραμβέλαιο*, το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται στη Μαγιονέζα Hellmann's.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μιλάμε για κατανάλωση των σπόρων ομοιόμορφα και ρωταω, αν ο σπόρος είναι κούφιος, το πουλί θα το σπάσει, αλλά στην ουσία θα φάει τίποτα? στην ταΐστρα δεν θα υπάρχει σπόρος ολόκληρος και ο εκτροφέας θα λέει, τι φανταστικό μίγμα είναι αυτό! ποιος είναι ο μόνος κερδισμένος από αυτή την υπόθεση? αν απαντήσατε ο έμπορος, απαντήσατε σωστά.

σε αυτό που είπε ο Στέλιος με το φύτρωμα των σπόρων. 
είχα πάρει σπόρους για φύτρες. εγώ τους αγόραζα για σπόρους της vedigran αλλά αμφιβάλω ότι ήταν, γιατί ποτέ δεν ήρθαν σε σακουλάκι της εταιρίας. οι σπόροι ήταν μέσα στην σκόνη (μέχρι ξυλάκια από κλαδιά είχαν μέσα). όταν τους έριχνα μέσα στο νερό μόνο το 1/3 πήγαινε στον πάτο και το νερό γινόταν σαν καφές με βυσσινάδα. όπως λέει και ο Γιώργος, δεν πίστευα ότι οι σπόροι είναι μόνο για τα σκουπίδια και αντί να τους πετάξω (ήταν βλέπεις και ακριβοί) τους έβαζα στα πουλιά….

θέλω να καταλήξω ότι οι σπόροι του μείγματος πρέπει πρώτα να τους ρίξουμε επάνω σε ένα άσπρο πανί να δούμε σε τι κατάσταση είναι οι σπόροι, να περάσουν το τεστ του ποτηριού, μετά να χωριστούν οι σπόροι (γιατί ο κάθε σπόρος έχει διαφορετικό χρόνο φυτρώματος) και να μπουν στην διαδικασία φυτρώματος. από εκεί θα δούμε αν φυτρώνουν οι σπόροι και πόσοι σπόροι φυτρώνουν. Αν πάνω από το 80% του αρχικού μείγματος φυτρώσει, τότε το μίγμα είναι κατάλληλο για τα πουλιά. σιγά μην το κάνει κανένας από εσάς απλά έτσι το γράφω μπας και...
με αφορμή την φωτο στο μίγμα του Γιώργου και την γυαλάδα που έχει. Έχετε σκεφτεί γιατί είναι γυαλιστερός ένας σπόρος και γιατί ένας γυαλιστερός σπόρος επιπλέει στο νερό? Γιατί μερικές φορές ένας σπόρος γυαλιστερός μένει στην ταΐστρα? Το ότι το μίγμα δεν έχει καθόλου σκόνη πρέπει να μας βάζει σε σκέψεις και όχι να εφησυχάζουμε.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

* Έχετε σκεφτεί γιατί είναι γυαλιστερός ένας σπόρος * *Γιατί είναι φρέσκος και καλά καθαρισμένος.
**

και γιατί ένας γυαλιστερός σπόρος επιπλέει στο νερό? Γιατί του έχει αφαιρεθεί η υγρασία και έχει αλλάξει το ειδικό βάρος του.

Γιατί μερικές φορές ένας σπόρος γυαλιστερός μένει στην ταΐστρα? Γιατί είναι τσουφιος,κενός,ξερός,άνευ άξιας.

Το ότι το μίγμα δεν έχει καθόλου σκόνη πρέπει να μας βάζει σε σκέψεις και όχι να εφησυχάζουμε. * 多德并不总是玩看到的精神。المتأ  ق لا يلعب دائما يرى روح

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπράβο Νίκο. για τα άοσμα λάδια που ρίχνουν στους σπόρους για να γυαλίζουν και για να μην φαίνεται η σκόνη και να φαίνονται φρέσκοι ξέρεις κάτι Νίκο?

να σου απαντησω για τα κινεζικα με κινεζικα, η στα Ελληνικα? ε ντουτ?

----------


## jk21

και αυτα που λεει ο Νικος μπορει να συμβαινουν και συμβαινουν  και αυτα που λεει ο Οδυσσεας μπορει να συμβαινουν και συμβαινουν .Αν η γυαλαδα ειναι απο λαδια ,οταν η σκονη εμφανιστει μετα (την κρατουσε το λαδι ) ,θα πρεπει οι σποροι να εχουν χασει την αρχικη γυαλαδα .  ο Γιωργος ψωνισε απο καπου μιγμα ενωνοντας μεμονωμενους σπορους στη συσταση που του ειχα πει και γω προσφατα εχω δοκιμασει μιγμα στη συσταση που θελω ,το οποιο βρηκα σε συσκευασια κλειστη .Τοσο το δικο μου ,οσο και του Γιωργου ειχαν την ιδια συμπεριφορα οταν τους ριξαμε στο νερο και την ιδια γυαλαδα οταν τους πηραμε .Το αν ειναι ιδιας ποιοτητας ή διαφορετικης θα φανει μακροπροθεσμα αν δεν εχουν σημαντικη διαφορα ή πολυ πιο αμεσα ,αν η διαφορα ειναι σημαντικη (μπαγιατικοι εντελως σποροι ,γυαλισμενοι με λαδι  κλπ ) .Δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε σιγουροι για τιποτα ,εως οτου εχουν ολα αυτα τα μιγματα ή εστω τα σακκια των σπορων ,μια εγκυρη σημανση για στοιχεια οπως το αν ειναι μεταλλαγμενοι ή οχι ,ποτε ηταν το ετος συγκομιδης (το ποτε ληγουνε δεν μου λεει κατι ... ) ,αν εχουν περασει διαδικασια αποστειρωσης (αν ειναι ελεγμενοι επισης για βακτηριακο φορτιο και οχι μονο αυτο ,αλλα κυριως ελεγχος για υπαρκη μυκοτοξινων μεχρι τη συσκευασια )  και με ποιο τροπο (ραντισμενοι ; ακτινοβολημενοι; μη αποστειρωμενοι αλλα πιο ζωντανοι σε ενζυμα; ) 

ολα αυτα για να γινουν στην ψωροκωστενα ... ειναι μακρια η Ιθακη ,αλλα το ταξιδι εχει αξια !!! απαιτειστε να φτασετε στην Ιθακη εστω πληδιαζοντας λιμανι λιμανι ...

μην παιρνετε για φυτρωμα ,σπορους αναμικτους .δεν φυτρωνουν την ιδια μερα .επισης ειναι απαραδεκτο να σου πουλανε σπορους για φυτρωμα ακριβοτερους απο τους κανονικους ,οταν επρεπε και οι συμβατικοι να φυτρωνουν 

παρτε για φυτρα ,τον καλυτερο και με ευκολο φυτρωμα : ΚΙΝΟΑ απο βιολογικα ,μεχρι η τιμη του να γινει αν οχι πιο χαμηλη  ,εστω ιδια με τα βιολογικα

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Αν η γυαλαδα ηταν απο ελαια, νομιζω οτι αυτο θα επρεπε να φανει στο νερο.
Δεν ξερω για τους δικους σου Δημητρη, ομως στους δικους μου δεν φανηκε τιποτα ... ακομη και 2 ωρες μετα που αδειασα το ποτηρι.

----------


## jk21

αν εκτος απο λαδι ,υπαρχει και λιποδιαλυτης (πχ γλυκερινη ) σιγα μην φανει (νομιζω ) .θα το δουμε σε λιγο .οταν θα χαλαρωσω (εχω αρκετα ποστ να δω ακομα ) θα ανεβω πανω να βαλω φαγητο και θα βγαλω και σχετικη φωτο

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> μπράβο Νίκο. για τα άοσμα λάδια που ρίχνουν στους σπόρους για να γυαλίζουν και για να μην φαίνεται η σκόνη και να φαίνονται φρέσκοι ξέρεις κάτι Νίκο?


Πάρα πολλά,
το θέμα είναι εσύ από που τα έμαθες?
ποια είναι η *πηγή* της πληροφοριας σου αυτης?

"την λέξη πηγή ξέρεις γιατί την τονίζω"


Υ/Γ Αν ρίχνουν λάδια ,δεν ρίχνουν άοσμα γιατί είναι ακριβά,ρίχνουν τηγανολαδα και μετά αρώματα για να καλύψουν την μυρωδιά.

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι το δικο μου μιγμα στο νερο .Δεξια εντελως ,βλεπουμε στον αφρο την περιλλα ,ενω αν προσεξετε θα δειτε κανναβουρι πανω απο αλλους σπορους ,γιατι στην ουσια ειναι στην επιφανεια .δεν φαινονται καλα ,αλλα υπαρχουν και (ελαχιστοι ) σποροι κεχρι .Η σκονη αριστερα που φαινεται ,ειναι μαλλον απο το μπολ γιατι εκεινη τη στιγμη το επλυνα προχειρα .Το μιγμα εχει δυο ηδη βρωμης γιατι εχω προσθεσει λιγη ,που ειχα απο αλλη πηγη .Ο λογος ειναι οτι δινω ξεχωρα αρκετη κια και καμελινα και δεν θελω να ανεβασω θερμιδικα το μιγμα

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Πάρα πολλά,
> το θέμα είναι εσύ από που τα έμαθες?
> ποια είναι η *πηγή* της πληροφοριας σου αυτης?
> 
> "την λέξη πηγή ξέρεις γιατί την τονίζω"
> 
> 
> Υ/Γ Αν ρίχνουν λάδια ,δεν ρίχνουν άοσμα γιατί είναι ακριβά,ρίχνουν τηγανολαδα και μετά αρώματα για να καλύψουν την μυρωδιά.


απο τα παρα πολλα που ξερεις, δεν λες να μαθουν και τα παιδια δυο τρια πραγματα, οχι ολα.

για την πηγη που λες και τονιζεις τι εννοεις, γιατι δεν καταλαβα. 

Υ.Γ. τα αοσμα λαδια τα λεω για τα ''ποιοτικα-ακριβα'' μειγματα. τα τιγανολαδα μπορει να ειναι για τα ''ποιοτικα-οικονομικα''.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

_το θέμα είναι εσύ από που τα έμαθες?_
_ποια είναι η_ *πηγή της πληροφοριας σου αυτης?


*Απαντήστε παρακαλω.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Αν δεν έκανες τον κόπο να μεταφράσεις τα κινέζικα ,και τα αραβικά,το κάνω εγώ για εσένα


*Το ότι το μίγμα δεν έχει καθόλου σκόνη πρέπει να μας βάζει σε σκέψεις και όχι να εφησυχάζουμε. 多德并不总是玩看到的精神。المتأ* *" φιλαράκι δεν παίζεσαι με τίποτα"*


Και αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο μετέφρασε για έμενα τα αρβανίτικα η δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό που έγραψες,γιατί ούτε ο μεταφραστής δεν το αναγνωρίζει σαν γλώσσα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

εκει που γυαλιζα τα παπουτσια μου με λαδι....... τσααακ μου ηρθε εμπνευση. :: 

GONZO......... σου λεει τιποτα?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> εκει που γυαλιζα τα παπουτσια μου με λαδι....... τσααακ μου ηρθε εμπνευση.
> 
> GONZO......... σου λεει τιποτα?



_το θέμα είναι εσύ από που τα έμαθες?__
ποια είναι η πηγή της πληροφοριας σου αυτης?


Απαντήστε παρακαλω._

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Αν δεν έκανες τον κόπο να μεταφράσεις τα κινέζικα ,και τα αραβικά,το κάνω εγώ για εσένα
> 
> 
> *Το ότι το μίγμα δεν έχει καθόλου σκόνη πρέπει να μας βάζει σε σκέψεις και όχι να εφησυχάζουμε. 多德并不总是玩看到的精神。المتأ* *" φιλαράκι δεν παίζεσαι με τίποτα"*
> 
> 
> Και αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο μετέφρασε για έμενα τα αρβανίτικα η δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό που έγραψες,γιατί ούτε ο μεταφραστής δεν το αναγνωρίζει σαν γλώσσα.


ντουτ στα αγγλικα ειναι το ''φιλαρακι''. :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> _το θέμα είναι εσύ από που τα έμαθες?__
> ποια είναι η πηγή της πληροφοριας σου αυτης?
> 
> 
> Απαντήστε παρακαλω._


*GINO* *GONZO* ιταλος πτηνιατρος

----------


## jk21

ας αφησουμε τις ξενες γλωσσες και ας συνεχισουμε δημιουργικα στο θεμα 


Νικο ο Gonzo ειναι γνωστοτατος πτηνιατρος στην ιταλια

Οδυσσεα μπορεις να μας βρεις τη σχετικη παραπομπη;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δηλαδή το έμαθες από Ιταλό πτηνιάτρο αυτό για τα λάδια,
και όχι από Ελληνα επαγγελματία

σαφή απάντηση παρακαλώ,όχι μασημενη

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> ας αφησουμε τις ξενες γλωσσες και ας συνεχισουμε δημιουργικα στο θεμα 
> 
> 
> Νικο ο Gonzo ειναι γνωστοτατος πτηνιατρος στην ιταλια
> 
> Οδυσσεα μπορεις να μας βρεις τη σχετικη παραπομπη;


Μπορώ να την βρω εγώ Δημήτρη ,από Ελληνα όμως,και όλους τους διάλογους.

----------


## jk21

Νικο ειπες κατι για καποιον επαγγελματια .Οτι παραπομπη γινει ,να γινει συμφωνα με τους γνωστους κανονες  περι μη παραπομπων σε εμπορικες σελίδες ή με σελιδες που εχουν εμπορικους συνδεσμους .Επισης αν ειναι δημοσιευσεις απο αλλο φορουμ ,θα σε παρακαλέσω για να μην υπαρξουν λογια που ισως εχουν σχεση με αυτο ,να εχεις την αδεια να τα δημοσιευσεις χωρις να αναφερεις δημοσια την πηγη (την στελνεις με αναφορα αν ειναι μονο στην ομαδα ) .

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> απο τα παρα πολλα που ξερεις, δεν λες να μαθουν και τα παιδια δυο τρια πραγματα, οχι ολα.  *Αυτό προσπαθώ όταν μου επιτρέπεις*
> 
> για την πηγη που λες και τονιζεις τι εννοεις, γιατι δεν καταλαβα. *Για ένα πηγάδι που αυτός που το έσκαψε δεν έδινε σε όλους νερό.....κλπ.κλπ.*
> 
> Υ.Γ. τα αοσμα λαδια τα λεω για τα ''ποιοτικα-ακριβα'' μειγματα. τα τιγανολαδα μπορει να ειναι για τα ''ποιοτικα-οικονομικα''.


 *δώσε μια τιμή για το πιο ακριβό μείγμα,και μια για το πιο φτηνό ποιοτικό λάδι,για να καταλάβουμε αν συμφέρει να γίνει,η λέμε για να λέμε*

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο ειπες κατι για καποιον επαγγελματια .Οτι παραπομπη γινει ,να γινει συμφωνα με τους γνωστους κανονες  περι μη παραπομπων σε εμπορικες σελίδες ή με σελιδες που εχουν εμπορικους συνδεσμους .Επισης αν ειναι δημοσιευσεις απο αλλο φορουμ ,θα σε παρακαλέσω για να μην υπαρξουν λογια που ισως εχουν σχεση με αυτο ,να εχεις την αδεια να τα δημοσιευσεις χωρις να αναφερεις δημοσια την πηγη (την στελνεις με αναφορα αν ειναι μονο στην ομαδα ) .



Ακυρον Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

αν θες ,θα με ενδιεφερε να μου το στειλεις με πμ ,για προσωπικη πληροφορηση ,γιατι δεν εχει τυχει να το παρει το ματι μου

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> αυτο ειναι το δικο μου μιγμα στο νερο .Δεξια εντελως ,βλεπουμε στον αφρο την περιλλα ,ενω αν προσεξετε θα δειτε κανναβουρι πανω απο αλλους σπορους ,γιατι στην ουσια ειναι στην επιφανεια .δεν φαινονται καλα ,αλλα υπαρχουν και (ελαχιστοι ) σποροι κεχρι .Η σκονη αριστερα που φαινεται ,ειναι μαλλον απο το μπολ γιατι εκεινη τη στιγμη το επλυνα προχειρα .Το μιγμα εχει δυο ηδη βρωμης γιατι εχω προσθεσει λιγη ,που ειχα απο αλλη πηγη .Ο λογος ειναι οτι δινω ξεχωρα αρκετη κια και καμελινα και δεν θελω να ανεβασω θερμιδικα το μιγμα



Δημήτρη βιολογική βρώμη προσθετεις δεν παίζεσαι.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> αν θες ,θα με ενδιεφερε να μου το στειλεις με πμ ,για προσωπικη πληροφορηση ,γιατι δεν εχει τυχει να το παρει το ματι μου


Το έχεις διαβάσει άλλα δεν το θυμάσαι ,ξέχασε το.

----------


## jk21

που να θυμαμαι βρε Νικο ... εχω χασει τη μπαλλα τωρα τελευταια  ...

βιολογικη; απο πετ σοπ της ειχα παρει νομιζω ( την προσθετη ) ... βασικα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος σε ποιο   ::   ::   μαλλον πλησιαζει η συνταξη ... να σταματησω και να αδικω μελη κιολας ...

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Δημήτρη βιολογική βρώμη προσθετεις δεν παίζεσαι.


Νικο,

Απο που καταλαβες οτι ο Δημητρης χρησιμοποιει βιολογικη βρωμη? (για ποια απο τα δυο ειδη βρωμης που χρησιμοποιει ο Δημητρης αναφερεις οτι ειναι βιολογικη?).
Η δικη μου ειναι βιολογικη ή οχι?

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Ψαχνω 3 μερες ιντερνετ για να βρω οδηγιες πως ξεχωριζουμε τους καλους σπορους με το ματι, καθως και τους βιολογικους.
Βρηκα καποιους κωδικες αποδεκτων σπορων εμποριου. αλλα αυτα ειναι στα χαρτια νομιζω.
Αν καποιος γνωριζει απο την εμπειρια του (και οχι μονο) τι ειναι εκεινο που πρεπει να προσεχουμε οταν παμε να αγορασουμε σπορους (πως μπορουμε να αναγνωριζουμε δηλαδη καλους ή κακους σπορους), ας μας το πει. 
Ποια ειναι τα σημαδια εκεινα που δηλωνουν οτι ο σπορος δεν διαχειριστηκε σωστα στην παραγωγη, την επεξεργασια και την αποθηκευση του.
Τελος (δυσκολο πιστευω για μας τους απειρους τουλαχιστον) αν υπαρχει τροπος να αναγνωρισουμε αν ενας σπορος που μας πλασαρουν για βιολογικο, ειναι βιολογικος... περα απο την οποια "βιολογικη ταμπελα" μπορει να φερει αυτος.

----------


## jk21

Ηρθαν υποψην μου φωτο απο μελος μας ,το οποιο αγορασε τελευταια μιγμα που φτιαχνει πετ σοπ , κατι σαν αντιγραφο καποιας τροφης της deli nature (οχι με σπορους της ,αλλα με ποσοστα ) .Το φτιαχνει καποια εταιρια για τον πετσοπα απο οτι ξερω .το μελος αντιμετωπιζει προβληματα παχυνσης και σε καποιο πουλι εμφανισθηκε αυτο



το μιγμα (που εχει μια λαδιλα )  σε ποτηρι 




και στο χερι 





ουδεν σχολιο .... αρχιζω να ανησυχω ,μηπως η εμφανιση σπορων χωρις σκονη στην αγορα ( πραγματικη ή τεχνητη ,θα φανει και κει στην πορεια ... για να ειμαι δικαιος ) 
μαλλον οδηγησε τον ανταγωνισμο (ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι λενε οτι δεν μας διαβαζουν ,αλλα ολοι χωρις gbc δεν κανουν ... ) να κανει σπασπωδικες κινησεις ,που αντι να βελτιωσουν χειροτερευουν την κατασταση ...



* Γιωργο (ΑΣΩΤΟΣ ) ευτυχως εφτιαξες το μιγμα (απο την ιδια πηγη ) με μεμονωμενους σπορους  ,προφανως αλλης πηγης  ....




Μηνυμα προς ολους οσους εμπορευονται τροφες για τα πουλια μας :


οι θα τα σεβαστειτε ,ειτε θα σας κλεισουν οι εξελιξεις .ο κοσμος πια θα μαθαινει τι δινει στα πουλια του .Το ξεφραγο αμπελι τελειωσε εδω και καποια χρονια !!!!

----------


## ninos

> ......για τα άοσμα λάδια που ρίχνουν στους σπόρους για να γυαλίζουν και για να μην φαίνεται η σκόνη......


κάποιος, νομίζω πως κάτι έλεγε για λάδια ...  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ...
> ουδεν σχολιο .... αρχιζω να ανησυχω ,μηπως η εμφανιση σπορων χωρις σκονη στην αγορα ( πραγματικη ή τεχνητη ,θα φανει και κει στην πορεια ... για να ειμαι δικαιος ) 
> μαλλον οδηγησε τον ανταγωνισμο (ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι λενε οτι δεν μας διαβαζουν ,αλλα ολοι χωρις gbc δεν κανουν ... ) να κανει σπασπωδικες κινησεις ,που αντι να βελτιωσουν χειροτερευουν την κατασταση ...
> 
> * Γιωργο (ΑΣΩΤΟΣ ) ευτυχως εφτιαξες το μιγμα (απο την ιδια πηγη ) με μεμονωμενους σπορους  ,προφανως αλλης πηγης  ....
> 
> 
> Μηνυμα προς ολους οσους εμπορευονται τροφες για τα πουλια μας :
> 
> οι θα τα σεβαστειτε ,ειτε θα σας κλεισουν οι εξελιξεις .ο κοσμος πια θα μαθαινει τι δινει στα πουλια του .Το ξεφραγο αμπελι τελειωσε εδω και καποια χρονια !!!!


Nαι Δημητρη, απο την ιδια πηγη εχω αγορασει τους σπορους (και απο τοτε που μου εδωσες το καναρινακι, απο κει αγοραζω, εκτος απο μια φορα που αγορασα απο αλλον.
Και που ομως οταν πηγα σπιτι να φτιαξω το μιγμα, με το που ανοιξα το σακουλακι με το λιναρι και ειδα μυκητες, το πεταξα αμεσως στα σκουπιδια.
Και οι υπολοιπες σακουλες σε καραντινα, μεχρι να τις παραλαβει "καποιος τολμηρος" :-)
*Γι' αυτο ειναι που ζητω επιμονα να μας δωσουν οδηγια οσοι γνωριζουν ...* 
Και δεν χρειαζεται να γινω επιστημονας στους σπορους ... 2-3 σημαδια που να καταλαβαινω οτι καποιος σπορος ειναι κακης ποιοτητας, πριν αγορασω και παω σπιτι για να το πεταξω.
Kαι οπως ειπε ο Στελιος, καποιος μας ειπε για τα λαδια ... καποιος αλλος ειχε πει παλαιοτερα για την αραχνουλα στους σπορους...
Να 2 σημαδια, που μπορουν να μας βοηθησουν ολους ... και υπαρχουν και αλλα πολλα, αρκει να μας τα πουν αυτοι που εχουν την γνωση.
*Σιγουρο ειναι οτι στην σημερινη κοινωνια δεν μπορεις να εμπιστευτεις κανεναν ... μονον τα ματια σου και τα αυτια σου ....*


Παντως μεχρι τωρα, απο την συγκεκριμενη πηγη δεν ειχα προβλημα παχους, κατι που διαπιστωσες και συ, οταν με ειχες επισκεφτει.
Και προφανως οι μεμονωμενοι του σποροι, ειναι της ιδιας εταιρειας απο την οποια προμηθευεται και το μιγμα.

Βασει των πιο πανω, πιθανον να "παιζουν" και αλλοι λογοι παχυνσης του αναφερομενου πουλιου.
Πιθανον η περιοδος αναπαραγωγης, οπου οι τροφες δεν ειναι με το μετρο, προκειμενου να ανατραφουν τα μικρα.
Πιθανον, επιπλεον τροφες που χορηγουμε μαζι με το μιγμα. (σιγουρα το συγκεκριμενο μιγμα δεν εχει σωστη αναλογια περιλλας και δεν ξερω και γω τι αλλο ...)

----------


## aeras

Το πουλί στην φωτο έχει πειραγμένο συκώτι, οι αιτίες είναι πολλές, μην ενοχοποιούμε  μόνο τους σπόρους.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο εκεινους που λες για σπορους με μυκητες ,θα τους δω απο κοντα γιατι υποπτευομαι αραχνη .. αλλο εννοουσες οταν μου ειχες πει; ειναι αλλο εκτος απο αραχνη; αν ναι τοτε ειναι ασπεργιλλος .θελω σιγουρα να το δω

απο το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι εχω ψωνισει 1-2 φορες και εγω μεμονωμενους σπορους ,χωρις προβλημα 

επισης εμαθα οτι το μιγμα αυτο εχει χορηγηθει για μικρο διαστημα στο πουλι και ως προς την παχυνση εχει ελαχιστη συνεισφορα .Οπως και να χει 

συμφωνω με το Μιχαλη οτι το προβλημα του συκωτιου μπορει να εχει και αλλες αιτιες ,αλλα δεν πρεπει να ειναι καθαρα οργανικο του συκωτιου ,γιατι παει να διογκωθει και το εντερο (το bactrimel δεν βελτιωσε τιποτα ! ) 

παντως συνηθως το συκωτι αν δεν πειραχθει απο ατοξοπλασμα και δεν υπαρχει διατροφη τιγκα στα λιπαρα (που θα βλεπαμε πιο εντονα αποτελεσματα σε λιπος σε κοιλια και λαιμο ) ,συνηθως το πειραζουν οι μυκοτοξινες που παραγει ο ασπεργιλλος των προβληματικων σπορων

----------


## ninos

> *
> **ΜΕΙΓΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΑ ΝΟΤΙΟΥ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ 
> ΠΕΡΙΕΧΕΙ:  65% Κεχρι  10% Βρωμη  5% Λιναρι  5% Νιζερ  10% Περιλλα  5% Καναβουρι
> *



Καλησπέρα,

Την Παρασκευή άνοιξα μια συσκευασία να την βάλω σε μπολ και είδα στο μείγμα τουλάχιστον 2 μαμούνια. Τα έβαλα κατάψυξη για 2 με 3 ώρες και σήμερα που το είδα πάλι, δεν παρατήρησα κάτι. Απο την μια κάποιο θα γράψουν πως είναι καλή η ύπαρξη μαμουνιών, αφού σημαίνει και "ζωντανός" σπόρος, αλλά απο την άλλη, πόσο ασφαλές είναι τελικά για τα πουλιά ; 

Υ.Σ Το ξέρω πως θα ανοίξω τους ασκούς του Αιόλου, μην με παρεξηγείτε, απλά αναρωτιέμαι εαν τώρα πρέπει να το δώσω στα πουλιά ή όχι.

----------


## jk21

απο πλευρας παρασιτων (ψειρα σπορων ,σκουληκια ,αυγα ) η καταψυξη σε καλυπτει .απο πλευρα μικροβιων (που ισως τα παρασιτα να ειναι φορεις τους )  ή τυχον αλλων οργανισμων απο πιθανη κακοσυντηρηση (αν και το μαμουνι δυσκολα αποφευγεται απο την αρχη της συλλογης των σπορων μεχρι τον καταναλωτη ) θα εισαι οκ αν το βαλεις σε ταψι στον ηλιο οταν θα ειναι κατακορυφος με τις uv ακτινες στο φουλ και το αφησεις (με εσενα παρων για τυχον επισκεπτες ... ) κανενα μισαωρο .Αν δεν το ειχες βαλει καταψυξη ,θα σου ελεγα πρωτα να κανεις αυτο ,γιατι ετσι την κοπανανε λογω εντονης ζεστης και οι << λαθρεπιβατες >> .Προτιμω σπορους χωρις μαμουνια και χωρις ακτινοβολια .Αυτο θα ηταν το ιδανικο και αυτο πρεπει να πιεσουμε με τις απαιτησεις μας ,να διασφαλιστει στην πορεια !

----------


## ninos

Η κατάψυξη όντως μας καλύπτει, αλλά η υγρασία που πήρανε οι σπόροι, είναι επιβλαβής για τα πουλιά. Δεν είναι ούτε αυτό λύση και τελικά αναρωτιέμαι, τι είναι  χειρότερο ; 

Η "ακτινοβολία", τα "μαμούνια" είτε η "υγρασία" ; 


Επίσης, η αεροστεγής συσκευασία (έλλειψη οξυγόνου) γιατί δεν βοήθησε ; Αλλά και πάλι, εαν υποθέσουμε πως η συγκεκριμένη συσκευασία είχε πάρει αέρα, δεν θα είχαμε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα μετά το άνοιγμα της που θα διατηρούταν για παράδειγμα σφραγισμένη σε μπολ για 1 μήνα; 





> ....Προτιμω σπορους χωρις μαμουνια και χωρις ακτινοβολια ....


Τελικά μήπως αυτό είναι απλά μια ουτοπία ;

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Πιστευω πως αυτο το ατυχες γεγονος μπορουσε να παρουσιαστει σε οποιουσδηποτε σπορους, οποιασδηποτε εταιρειας & οποιουδηποτε μεταπωλητη... 
(μου εχει συμβει προσφατα σε χυμα, μεμονομενους σπορους για μιγμα, που αγορασα απο αλλη πηγη ). 




> Η κατάψυξη όντως μας καλύπτει, αλλά η υγρασία που πήρανε οι σπόροι, είναι επιβλαβής για τα πουλιά. Δεν είναι ούτε αυτό λύση και τελικά αναρωτιέμαι, τι είναι  χειρότερο ; 
> 
> Η "ακτινοβολία", τα "μαμούνια" είτε η "υγρασία" ; 
> 
> 
> Επίσης, η αεροστεγής συσκευασία (έλλειψη οξυγόνου) γιατί δεν βοήθησε ; Αλλά και πάλι, εαν υποθέσουμε πως η συγκεκριμένη συσκευασία είχε πάρει αέρα, δεν θα είχαμε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα μετά το άνοιγμα της που θα διατηρούταν για παράδειγμα σφραγισμένη σε μπολ για 1 μήνα; 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> ...
> Τι θα πει συσκευασια σε κενο? Αφου οταν το παρω, θα παω στο σπιτι και θα το ανοιξω! 
> Πριν την συσκευασια κενου, που και πως αποθηκευοταν/διακινουταν? Ερχεται σε συσκευασια τσουβαλιων κενου αερος? (Δεν νομιζω ...)
> 
> Ολα τα παραπανω ειναι σκεψεις που περνουν απο το μυαλο μου και προσπαθω να βρω απαντησεις στο "γιατι"
> ...

----------


## jk21

υγρασια απο τι; απο την καταψυξη; στο ψυγειο συνηθως απορροφαται η υγρασια .αλλα και παλι με μια μικρη εκθεση στον ηλιο ή στο φουρνο σε θερμο αερα 60 βαθμων (οχι παραπανω ) σε λιγη ωρα δεν θα υπαρχει υγρασια 

δεν ξερω αν ειναι ουτοπια .... 

 οι μεγαλες εταιριες την ακτινοβολια την εχουν δεδομενη ,γιατι δεν τους ενδιαφερει να κερδισουν τον πελατη που θα σκεφτει αν ο σπορος ειναι ζωντανος σε ενζυμα ,αλλα αυτον που θα ειναι ησυχος απο μικροβια και δεν θα βρει μαμουνια (αν και απο κακοσυντηρηση ,εχουν βρεθει και σε επωνυμες κλειστες συσκευασιες )

οσοι επιλεγουν την μη ακτινοβοληση ,παιρνουν σιγουρα ρισκο και ειτε το κανουν συνειδητα ,για να ειναι ο σπορος ζωντανος ,ειτε γιατι δεν εχουν τις εγκαταστασεις και τα μηχανηματα για να κανουν την ακτινοβοληση 

εγω ξερω ,οτι οσο ζηταμε το τελειο ,σιγουρα το υπαρκτο θα τεινει σιγα σιγα προς την ουτοπια .αν ο σπορος μολυνθηκε πριν φτασει στον τελικο διανομεα ,ο διανομεας  (που πιστευω ολοι των εταιριων για πτηνα μας διαβαζουνε ) θα πιεσει τον χονδρεμπορα να εχει σωστοτερες συνθηκες αποθηκευσης (το δυνατον ) .το τελικο αποτελεσμα δεν θα ειναι ισως η εξαφανιση τετοιων φαινομενων ,αλλα το να ειναι μια απλη εξαιρεση .Που μπορει και να ειναι .Εχω προμηθευτει αυτο το μιγμα και δεν μου εχει τυχει μεχρι στιγμης .Το καλοκαιρι βεβαια ειναι μπροστα .Περυσι σε αλλα μιγματα ,εδω αν θυμαστε περιπτωσεις που ειχαν αναφερθει ,απο μαμουνια γινοτανε πανικος

----------


## ninos

Η υγρασια δημιουργειται κατα την στιγμη της αποψυξης, ιδιως εαν τα βαλεις στον ηλιο. Επισης πως σε ενα ακτινοβολημενο σπορο μπορει να βρεθουν μαμουνια, αφου υποτιθεται πως ειναι νεκρος ; ή μηπως τελικα δεν ειναι ;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

http://digitalschool.minedu.gov.gr/m...9_08_KEF.7.pdf

http://www.chemeng.ntua.gr/courses/emt/files/Lecture%20Syskevasia%20a%202009.pdf

http://invenio.lib.auth.gr/record/113857

http://3gym-alimou.att.sch.gr/nochem.htm

http://alexanderthegreatalmonds.blogspot.gr/

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

http://www.agr.uth.gr/files/prostasia2.pdf

----------


## jk21

κατα τη στιγμη της ακτινοβολιας ,θεωρητικα σκοτωνονται μικροβια και παρασιτα .Δεν απομακρυνονται .Αν η τροφη συσκευασθει αμεσως μετα ,μεχρι το ανοιγμα της εχει μηδαμινο μικροβιακο φορτιο και νεκρα παρασιτα (αλλα υπαρκτα ) .Αν αυτα ειναι ζωντανα κατα το ανοιγμα ,τοτε υπαρχει θεμα μη σωστης ακτινοβολησης .Αν αυτα εμφανισθουν μετα το ανοιγμα φταει η αποθηκευση τους απο κει και μετα και αν τα παρασιτα γεννηθουν οχι απο νεοεισερχομενους εισβολης ,αλλα απο αυγα που υπηρχαν στην τροφη ,προφανως η ακτινοβολια ηταν τετοιας τιμης που δεν τα σκοτωσε 

Μιλω για απλωμα των σπορων στον ηλιο που συντομα διωχνει την οποια υγρασια .Οχι συσσωρευση τους σε ενα μπωλ ή σακκουλα και εκθεση τους σε αυτον

----------


## jk21

Νικο ξερεις οτι λιγοι εχουν το ψωνιο του ομιλουντος ,να διαβαζουν για τεχνολογια τροφιμων .Χρησιμοτατα τα λινκ ως πηγη ,αλλα βαλε και ενα ρεζουμε για τους πολλους ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

..............

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Νικο ξερεις οτι λιγοι εχουν το ψωνιο του ομιλουντος ,να διαβαζουν για τεχνολογια τροφιμων .Χρησιμοτατα τα λινκ ως πηγη ,αλλα βαλε και ενα ρεζουμε για τους πολλους ...


πραγματι Νικο ... ενδιαφεροντα τα θεματα στους συνδεσμους.

Εγω ομως, μαζι με το "ρεζουμε" που λεει ο Δημητρης, θα προτεινα να δουμε και λιγο στην πραξη το θεμα.
Θα παρακαλουσα να μας πεις την γνωμη σου για το τι μπορει να εφταιξε και οι σποροι του Στελιου παρουσιασαν μαμουνια?
Κακη διαχειρηση απο τον Στελιο? (υποστηριζει οτι με το που ανοιξε το σακουλακι ειδε τα μαμουνια)
Κακη διαχειρηση απο τον εισαγωγεα? (εχει συσκευασια κενου αερος, με επισημανση συγκεκριμενης διαρκειας ζωης απο την ημ/νια συσκευασιας)
Κακη διαχειρηση στην γραμμη παραγωγης/διακινησης πριν φτασουν στο ειασγωγεα? (???)
Κατι αλλο?

----------


## ninos

αυτο που καταλαβαινω εγω ειναι πως στην περιπτωση μας εχουμε ως μεσο συντηρησης το κενο αερος (vacuum), αλλα η συσκευασια κενου αερος γινεται απο την συγκομιδη ; Ειτε γινεται απλα για την συντηρηση του πελατη ή του μαγαζοτορα στο ραφι ;

Υ.Σ Για να μην παρεξηγηθω, σε καθε νεο προϊον οφειλουμε κ πρεπει να το περναμε απο κοσκινο. Ετσι καναμε κ για αλλα νεα μειγματα, για καποιο νεο βιταμινουχο ακομα κ για τα διαφορα μαντουζια που παρουσιαζονται κατα καιρους, οπως για παραδειγμα την "αλοη".

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο ξερεις οτι λιγοι εχουν το ψωνιο του ομιλουντος ,να διαβαζουν για τεχνολογια τροφιμων .Χρησιμοτατα τα λινκ ως πηγη ,αλλα βαλε και ενα ρεζουμε για τους πολλους ...


Συνήθως τα αντανακαλαστικα σου σε ότι άφορα λινκ είναι άμεσα,και ιδιαίτερα όταν αφορούν προτάσεις που έχεις κάνει εσύ.
Στην Ελλάδα των θαυμάτων βρέθηκαν μαμούνια σε συσκευασία που δεν υποστηρίζει την ζωή, λινκ όμως δεν βρέθηκαν ούτε θα βρίσκονταν αν δεν τα έβαζα εγώ.
Κάποιος άνθρωπος Ελληνας μετά από 37 χρόνια επαγγελματικης ενασχόλησης με μείγματα ωδικών πτηνών και αυγοτροφων,αποφασίζει να ρισκάρει και να δημιουργήσει ένα προϊόν σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις και τις ιδιαιτεροτητες του χόμπι,έχοντας και αδήλωτη κατάρτιση,εισπράττει αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.
Ο χειρότερος ανταγωνιστής ενός Ελληνικού προϊόντος είναι η Ελληνική νοοτροπία .
Όποτε αυτό αλλάξει ίσως γίνει ένα βήμα μπροστά.
Γεια σας.

----------


## jk21

NIKO νομιζω σε οτι αφορα την υπαρξη και επικινδυνοτητα των εντομων σε μιγματα σπορων ,ημουν σαφης και χωρις συνδεσμους ,ειτε εδω ειτε σε αλλες συζητησεις (αν θελεις μπορω να της βρω ) οπου τα θεωρω (αν επεξεργαστουν καταλληλα με καταψυξη και εκθεση σε uv ακτινες για μικρο διαστημα ) πιο ασφαλη και θρεπτικα απο τα ακτινοβολημενα .Οποιον και αν ρωτησεις (απο τα βασικα μελη εδω μεσα ) ξερουν την αποψη μου ,την οποια επανελαβα .Απο κει και περα εβαλες καποιους συνδεσμους ,που εγω κοιτωντας τους (στα συντομα σε πρωτη φαση ,αναλυτικα στην πορεια ) καταλαβα τι θελεις να πεις .Αυτο ομως που ειπα ,ειναι να κανεις ενα ρεζουμε για να το καταλαβουν και τα αλλα μελη ,που τοσο αυτα τα λινκ ,οσο και πολλα αλλα που εγω βαζω ,ελαχιστα τα προσεχουν .Δεν νομιζω να ειναι σωστο εγω να δινω τα συμπερασματα στα μελη ,απο λινκ που εσυ βαζεις .Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αυτο που εγω βλεπω σε αυτα ,να βλεπεις ακριβως το ιδιο και συ 

ο οποιοσδηποτε κανει καποια προσπαθεια σε θετικη κατευθυνση ,πρεπει να εχει υπομονη ,επιμονη και αποδοχη της κριτικης .Αυτο εχω καταλαβει απο τον εαυτο μου ,σε οτι προσπαθω διαδικτυακα και αυτο συστηνω σε οποιον θελει να βαλει και κεινος στο χωρο του ,το δικο του λιθαρακι !

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο ξερω οτι χε*****ς για την γνωμη μου, αλλα σου λεω οτι ''οποιος εχει καει στο χυλο φυσαει και το γιαουρτι''. 
τοσα χρονια μας πουλαγαν-νε ''φυκια για μεταξωτες κορδελες'', ευχομαι αυτος ο ανθρωπος (που λες) να παει μπροστα, αν τα προιοντα του ειναι ετσι οπως πρεπει.

----------


## jk21

> Σε σακουλες και στην καταψυξη!!!!! καθε φορα που θες τροφη θα βγαζεις ενα 3 κιλο ας πουμε θα το βαζεις σε απευθειας εκθεση στον ηλιο για μια ωρα και ειναι πληρως αποστειρωμενη!
> Οτι αλλο και αν εχω δοκιμασει εχει χαλασει η τροφη.. και εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα!


ο Δημητρης δεν το συστηνει τυχαια ....

*Τροφές - συντήρηση  ποστ 2**Μαύρα ζουζούνια στην τροφή .  ποστ 8**Αποθήκευση μειγμάτων και φαρμάκων ποστ 2*οπως βλεπεις δεν ειχα βαλει ουτε τοτε λινκ .η θεση μου ηταν και ειναι σταθερη !

----------


## ninos

> ........
> Στην Ελλάδα των θαυμάτων βρέθηκαν μαμούνια σε συσκευασία που δεν υποστηρίζει την ζωή.............


Νίκο,

εαν με την έκφραση αυτή νομίζεις οτι σου λέω ψέματα, να σου αναφέρω οτι δεν έβγαλα φωτογραφία ή βιντεο τότε, διότι δεν περίμενα οτι θα με αμφισβιτούσε κάποιος. Δεν έχω κάνενα λόγο να δυσφυμίσω η διαφημήσω κάποιο προϊον. Κάθετι, οφείλω και εγώ και κάθε συνετός καταναλωτής, να το περνά απο κόσκινο.
*
Ευτυχώς* είμαι τυχερός, διότι έχω ακόμα κάποια συσκευασμένα τεμάχια και με εκανες  να παω να τα ψαξω για μαμούνια, και *ναι* σου αναφερω οτι έχει μέσα μαμούνια πριν καν το ανοίξω. 

Έβγαλα βιντεο, αλλά επειδη θέλει αρκετή ώρα να ανέβει και είναι αργά, σου βάζω προς τα παρών "print screen" την εικόνα και αύριο με το καλό θα ανεβάσω και το βίντεο για να δεις οτι το μαμουνι δεν ειναι ψοφιο, αλλα κουνιεται ! Επισης θα δεις οτι δεν εχω ανοιξει την συσκευασια

----------


## ninos

Ορίστε και το Video.




*http://i1348.photobucket.com/albums/...ps788e3e10.mp4*

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ...
> Στην Ελλάδα των θαυμάτων βρέθηκαν μαμούνια σε συσκευασία που δεν υποστηρίζει την ζωή, λινκ όμως δεν βρέθηκαν ούτε θα βρίσκονταν αν δεν τα έβαζα εγώ.
> Κάποιος άνθρωπος Ελληνας μετά από 37 χρόνια επαγγελματικης ενασχόλησης με μείγματα ωδικών πτηνών και αυγοτροφων,αποφασίζει να ρισκάρει και να δημιουργήσει ένα προϊόν σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις και τις ιδιαιτεροτητες του χόμπι,έχοντας και αδήλωτη κατάρτιση,εισπράττει αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.
> Ο χειρότερος ανταγωνιστής ενός Ελληνικού προϊόντος είναι η Ελληνική νοοτροπία .
> Όποτε αυτό αλλάξει ίσως γίνει ένα βήμα μπροστά.
> ...


Συμφωνω μαζι σου Νικο!

O χειροτερος "εχθρος" των ελληνικων προϊοντων η ελληνικη νοοτροπια ...
Και καθ' οσον η καταναλωτικη νοοτροπια εχει παρει προ πολλου τον δρομο της αλλαγης, καλο θα ειναι να αλλαξουν και οι παραγωγοι και (κυριως) οι διακινητες την νοοτροπια τους.

Βλεπω οτι ακομη και τωρα που εχει παρουσιαστει θεματακι με το συγκεκριμενο μιγμα (αμελητεο, οπως εγραψα και σε αλλο ποστ), προσπαθουμε να ριξουμε τα βαρη στον καταναλωτη, γιατι δεν αλλαξε την νοοτροπια του, ωστε να "να μην εμφανιστουν" τα μαμουνια στην συσκευασια.

Ευχομαι η οποια προσπαθεια να βελτιωθει (κυριως στον τροπο προωθησης του προϊοντος) για να ωφεληθουν ολοι! ... παραγωγοι, διακινητες και καταναλωτες ...

Αν γινει αυτο, τοτε να δεις τι δρασκελιες θα κανουμε στο συγκεκριμενο τομεα!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ορίστε και το Video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://i1348.photobucket.com/albums/...ps788e3e10.mp4*


εγω βλεπω το μαμουνι να φορα αναπνευστηρα και φιαλη οξυγονου. :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

Οδυσσεα επειδη εχει τυχει να χρησιμοποιησω συσκευη συσκευασιας με παραλληλη αφαιρεση αερα ,σιγουρα ενα μερος του αερα ειτε μενει στη συσκευασια ,ειτε εισερχεται σταδιακα με το χρονο .Καποιες απο τις συσκευασιες κιλου που εχω παρει ,εχουν μεινει αθιχτες χωρις ιχνος αερα ,καποιες με το πιασιμο και την μετακινηση φαινεται να εχουν απορροφησει καποιον .Παντως σε δυο που εχω ακομα στα χερια μου χωρις να εχω ακομα κανει χρηση  ,δεν παρατηρησα κατι .Επισης και στα σπορια που χρησιμοποιω (ειναι προς το τελος και θα ανοιξω νεα συσκευασια )δεν ειχα επισης κρουσμα .Ομως με το γνωστο τροπο (ηλιος ,καταψυξη ) θα χρησιμοποιησω συντομα και τον μπουναμα που πηρα απο τον Γιωργο τον Ασωτο ,ο οποιος απο αλλη πηγη ειχε βρει αραχνιασμενο λιναροσπορο και ειχε για πεταμα ,ολους τους αλλους σπορους (αυτον δεν καταφερα να τον μεταπεισω με τη γνωστη μεθοδο ... μια χαρα μου κατσε δηλαδη ... μια κια  (και οχι μονο ) που κονομησα σουπερ !

τα μαμουνια ειναι ενα προβλημα των μη ακτινοβολημενων μιγματων (καμμια φορα και αυτων )  ,αλλα τα κυρια προβληματα των μιγματων (αναφερομαι σε ολα οσα κυκλοφορουν ) ειναι να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι ειναι φρεσκα ,με μη κατεστραμμενα τα ενζυμα τους (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα ακτινοβολημενα τα εχουν οκ ... εκτος αν τηρουνται πληρως οι προσταγες της Ε.Ε ) και με τον Ασπεργιλλο να μην κανει παρτυ ... αυτος ειναι ο κυριος εχθρος και μονο αν ειναι σε εντονη αναπτυξη ειναι ορατος στους σπορους ... ορατος γινεται συνηθως στα εκτροφεια στην πορεια ... ακομα και σκοτωμενος να ειναι με τις οποιες ακτινοβολιες ,οι αλφατοξινες και μυκοτοξινες που εχει αποβαλει στα σπορια δυστυχως  δεν φευγουν 

δειτε απο 4.54 εως  7 




και εδω 

*Ασθένειες των πουλιών οφειλόμενες σε μύκητες* ( ... *επιλογή σπόρων καθαρών και προστατευμένων απο υγρασία και όχι πολυκαιρισμένων )

*
δεν ειμαι βεβαια της αποψης οτι ενταξει παιρνει και πρωτεινη αν φαιει και κανενα μαμουνακι ,αλλα  το θεωρω προβλημα μεν ,ελασσων δε , που καθε καλοκαιρι ειναι σχεδον δεδομενο .Ευχομαι να γινει οτιδηποτε δυνατο ,για να μην ειναι ουτε ελασσων 

Μεχρι τοτε θα ειμαστε εδω ,για να ζηταμε το τελειο !
*

*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα ,σε γενικές γραμμές όμως το μείγμα είναι καθαρό ,ίχνος σκόνης και σκουπίδια...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εγώ προσωπικά....θα πω το εξής.

Οι συγκεκριμένοι σπόροι που παίρνω εχουν την καλύτερη αποδοχή "μακράν" απ όλους όσους έχω δοκιμάσει.

Και θα συνεχίσω να τους δίνω στα πουλιά μου.

Θεωρώ λίγο άδικο αυτο που γίνεται εδώ....και το λέω γιατί όλοι έχουμε δοκιμάσει πολλά μείγματα απο πολλές εταιρίες... και μπορούμε να κρίνουμε το καλύτερο κατα την γνώμη μας πάντα.

Αυτά.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη αυτο που γραφτηκε εδω ,ειναι κατι που για τα αλλα μιγματα που λες ,εχει γραφτει σε διαφορες μεριες σε αλλα θεματα που ειχαν ανοιχτει πριν το παρον θεμα ή και μετα .Στο ποστ 344 παρεθεσα μερικα ,αλλα υπαρχουν και πολλα αλλα .Ολα τα μιγματα εχουν τα καλα και τα κακα τους ,ειτε μονιμα ειτε τυχαια και περιστασιακα .Με την ιδια λογικη ,θα μπορουσε καλλιστα να θεωρηθει αδικη η οποια επιθεση εχει γινει απο μενα σε μιγματα που εχουν φουλ rape seed .Αδικο ειναι να ανεβασει καποιο μελος ενα μειγμα πχ versele ,manitoba ,beyers κλπ με προβλημα και να το αφαιρεσουμε ... τοτε ναι θα ειναι αδικο .Εδω ομως δεν κανουμε εξαιρεσεις ,για οποιο μιγμα και αν προκειται ,ακομα και αν ειναι αυτο ,που αυτη τη στιγμη χρησιμοποιω και θα συνεχισω να κανω ,μεχρι να βρεθουν και αλλοι να φτιαξουν ενα μιγμα με των  δικων  μου γουστων  ποσοστα και να εξασφαλισουν ακομα και στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο που συζηταμε ,ακομα καλυτερη ποιοτητα 

το καλοκαιρι ειναι μακρυ και περιμενω (αρκει να αναφερθουν απο τα μελη ) πεταλουδιτσες και μαμουνακια απο διαφορες εταιριες σε συσκευασμενα και χωρις συσκευασια μιγματα ... θα το δειτε .Και επειδη θα εχετε δυνατοτητα να το δειτε (την εξασφαλιζει το gbc ),σε 2-3 χρονια ,ισως μειωθουν !

----------


## ninos

Τι παει να πει αδικο ; Απο την στιγμη που το συγκεκριμενο μειγμα μπηκε στην λιστα των μειγματων, αδικο θα ηταν να μην αναφερθει, οταν το ιδιο πραγμα εχει αναφερθει για πολλα αλλα μειγματα.

Οτι μπαινει στην "λιστα" κοντραρετε, κατακρινεται κ επικροτειται. Ολα πρεπει να αναφερονται για το καλο του καταναλωτη κ τιποτα δεν πρεπει να κρυβεται, οσο ασημαντο ή σημαντικο και να ειναι.  Διαφορετικα θα βαζαμε απλα μια λιστα κ θα κλειδωναμε το θεμα, αρα κ την αποψη του καθενος. Ομως η λογικη του φορουμ αυτου ειναι "ολα ανοιχτα".

Παντα με κοσμια διαγωγη, κρινουμε, αξιολογουμε κ συμπεραινουμε.

----------


## mitsman

Στελιο το σακουλακι εχει ξεκαθαρα παρει αερα!!!!! Με οτι αυτο σημαινει!!!!!! Το εκανες εσυ??? ετσι ηταν οταν το πηρες???? αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο!!!

Προσωπικα *πήρα 40 συσκευασιες* και κοντεουν να τελειωσουν.... εδωσα την δευτερη παραγγελια τωρα.... και δεν ειχα ουτε ενα μαμουνακι.....


Οταν πηρα τα σακουλακια καποια λιγα ειχαν παρει αερα..... τα τρυπαει η μυτη του καναρινοσπορου με την τριβη!
Αυτα τα σακουλακια τα εδωσα πρωτα!

----------


## οδυσσέας

φανταστείτε να το ειχα βαλει εγω το βιντεο τι θα γινοταν....

η καταντια στο ''Ελληνικο εμποριο'' αντι ο εμπορος να ζητησει συγνωμη και να αλαξει το προιον, να ριχνει την ευθηνη στον καταναλωτη. το ιδιο θα γινοταν αμα βρισκαμε ''ξενο σωμα'' μεσα σε προιον μεγαλης εταιριας με τροφιμα η αναψυκτικα?
ποσες συσκευασιες φτιαχνουν αυτες οι εταιριες.........σε *μια* να βρεθει κατι μεσα σπευδουν να επανορθώσουν η καθε μια με τον τροπο της.

αμα αρχισουμε τα δεν πειραζει και τις δικαιολογιες, πιστευετε οτι θα κανουμε καλο πρωτα στον εμπορο και μετα σε εμας και τα πουλια?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Οδυσσεα επειδη εχει τυχει να χρησιμοποιησω συσκευη συσκευασιας με παραλληλη αφαιρεση αερα ,σιγουρα ενα μερος του αερα ειτε μενει στη συσκευασια ,ειτε εισερχεται σταδιακα με το χρονο .Καποιες απο τις συσκευασιες κιλου που εχω παρει ,εχουν μεινει αθιχτες χωρις ιχνος αερα ,καποιες με το πιασιμο και την μετακινηση φαινεται να εχουν απορροφησει καποιον .*
> *


αρα υπαρχει προβλημα συσκευασιας. αν το μηχανημα και η σακουλα αναβαθμιστεί το ''προβλημα'' λυθηκε.

επειδη εχω παρει απο αλλους ''εμπορους'' με ''εκτροφικη'' εμπειρια τετοιες ''προβληματικες'' συσκευασιες και τις δικαιολογουσα, συν οτι ηθελα να στηρηξω ενα καινουργιο ξεκινημα, το αποτελεσμα ηταν στο τελος να μου στελνουν αλλα αντι αλλον. ραπανακι για ραδικι κ.α.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αφου έχετε 4 ατομα (ΑΒΑΤΟΝ,jk,ninos,mitsman) απο αυτο το μιγμα θα ηταν καλο να βαζατε και οι τεσσερις, απο 1 φωτογραφια με ποτηρι και νερο και το μιγμα μεσα. οπως ''κανουμε'' και για ολα τα μιγματα.

----------


## jk21

το μιγμα που δινω εγω ,που ειναι το συγκεκριμενο που συζηταμε αυτη τη στιγμη ,το εχω βαλει σε φωτο στο γνωστο thread που εχεις ανοιξει .Με εξαιρεση την περιλλα και καποιου μερους μονο του κανναβουριου ,τα υπολοιπα ειναι στον πατο του μπωλ
*Δικές μας φωτογραφίες ή βίντεο με το μείγμα σπόρων που έχουμε  (ποστ 161)*




Ως προς τη συσκευασια ,η χρηση οδηγει στο να μπαινει αερας σε αρκετες .Σε καποιες ειχε γινει λιγο μετα την παραλαβη ,αλλα απλα μαλακωνει η συσκευασια ,απο εκει που ηταν << πετρα>> υπο κενο αερος .Το κενο αερος δεν εξαλειφει το προβλημα .Το μηδενιζει απλα οσο υπαρχει και με το ανοιγμα ,ειδικα αν ειναι καλοκαιρι και υπαρχουν θερμοκρασιες εκολλαψης για τα αυγα ,τα εντομα εμφανιζονται .ο αερας που υπαρχει (ασχετο αν δεν μπορει να μπει νεος ) σε αλλες γνωστες επωνυμες συσκευασιες ,που δεν ειναι υπο κενο αερος ,αλλα απλα αεροστεγεις ,αρκει για την εκολλαψη εντομων ,για αυτο εχουμε δει και σε αλλες επωνυμες ,ιδια συμπτωματα στο παρελθον 


Οδυσσεα το greekbirdclub με τους κανονες του ,δεν δινει δικαιωμα λογου επωνυμα σε ατομα που εμπορευονται σε λιανικη προιοντα και ειναι λογικο να μην εχεις δει καποιον να λεει ειτε οτι ολα ειναι μια χαρα ,ειτε οτι ειναι λαθος της εταιριας και θα διορθωθει .Αν η εταιρια και η οποια αλλη εταιρια ,για αλλο θεμα ,επικοινωνησει με την διαχειριση ,χωρις να δινονται στοιχεια ,αν ειναι εταιρια που εμπορευεται με λιανικη ή και με στοιχεια αν ειναι εταιρια αποκλειστικα χονδρικης ,μπορει να στειλει και να μεταφερουμε τη δικια της γνωμη 

Σχετικα με τις αλλαγες που λες σε συσκευασια ,τροπο δημιουργιας κενου ,μπορει να γινουν απο οσο γνωριζω ,αλλα κοστιζουν και δεν ξερω αν η οικονομικη δυναμη και βαση της συγκεκριμενης εταιριας ,μπορει σε αυτη τη φαση να το κανει ,χωρις να μετακυλησει το κοστος αυτο ,στην τιμη του προιοντος ή στην μειωση της ποιοτητας των σπορων 

Μια εταιρια που θελει να φερει κατι νεο και καλο ,σιγουρα πρεπει να το εχει στους επενδυτικους στοχους της πρωτο πρωτο !

----------


## ninos

> Στελιο το σακουλακι εχει ξεκαθαρα παρει αερα!!!!! Με οτι αυτο σημαινει!!!!!! Το εκανες εσυ??? ετσι ηταν οταν το πηρες???? αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο!!!


Εννοείται ο,τι είχε πάρει αέρα βρε Δημήτρη. Αλλά το αρχικό μου ερώτημα δεν ήταν πόσο αεροστεγής ήταν η συσκευασία, αλλά αυτό που έχω σε *bold* γράμματα :




> .....Απο την μια κάποιο θα γράψουν πως είναι καλή η ύπαρξη μαμουνιών, αφού σημαίνει και "ζωντανός" σπόρος, αλλά απο την άλλη, *πόσο ασφαλές είναι τελικά για τα πουλιά ;*


Πλην του Δημήτρη (JK), δεν έλαβα κάποια άλλη απάντηση, διαβάζω μόνο για αεροστεγείς συσκευασίες και ότι αυτά γίνονται μόνο στην "χώρα των θαυμάτων", εννοώντας οτι αυτό που έγραψα ήταν στην φαντασία μου και κάθομαι τώρα και απολογούμαι. Ο Γιώργος (ΑΣΩΤΟΣ) έθεσε ερωτήματα σχετικά με τον τρόπο συσκευασίας, διανομής και κατάληξης στον αγοραστή, αλλά και πάλι δεν απαντήθηκαν. 





> .....Οταν πηρα τα σακουλακια καποια λιγα ειχαν παρει αερα..... τα τρυπαει η μυτη του καναρινοσπορου με την τριβη!......


Στα λόγια μου είσαι. Μήπως, αντί να βελτιωθώ εγώ και να μην γκρινιάζω, να βελτιωθεί η συσκευασία (πλαστικό) ;  

Επίσης, σου έχει τύχει ποτέ να βρεις μαμούνια σε ξηρούς καρπούς και να τους έφαγες ; Τους επέστρεψες και εαν τους επέστρεψες, τι σου είπαν ; 

και τέλος, το γράφω και πάλι. Όποιο μείγμα μπαίνει στην λίστα, δηλαδή "δημοσιοποιείται" και δεν ανήκει μόνο σε "κλειστό κύκλο", κοντράρετε, αξιολογείτε, ανεβαίνει, κατεβαίνει. Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, απο την στιγμή που δημοσιοποιείται, τότε διμοσιοποιούνται και οι κριτικές - παρατηρήσεις και αυτό πρέπει να εφαρμόζετε σε όλα τα δημοσιοποιημένα μείγματα.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ...
> 
> το greekbirdclub με τους κανονες του ,δεν δινει δικαιωμα λογου επωνυμα σε ατομα που εμπορευονται σε λιανικη προιοντα και ειναι λογικο να μην εχεις δει καποιον να λεει ειτε οτι ολα ειναι μια χαρα ,ειτε οτι ειναι λαθος της εταιριας και θα διορθωθει .Αν η εταιρια και η οποια αλλη εταιρια ,για αλλο θεμα ,επικοινωνησει με την διαχειριση ,χωρις να δινονται στοιχεια ,αν ειναι εταιρια που εμπορευεται με λιανικη ή και με στοιχεια αν ειναι εταιρια αποκλειστικα χονδρικης ,μπορει να στειλει και να μεταφερουμε τη δικια της γνωμη 
> ...
> !



Δημητρη ... ας μην κρυβομαστε πισω απο τους κανονες!!! 
Η πραγματικοτητα ειναι οτι το βημα (προωθησης/υποστηριξης) υπάρχει για οποιαδηποτε εταιρια μεσα απο αναρτησεις "μελων".

Και ειναι λογικο οτι ειναι αδυνατον να γινει κατι γι' αυτο ...

----------


## jk21

τα μελη μπορει να γραφουν ειτε θετικα ειτε αρνητικα για ενα προιον και ολες οι γνωμες και τα επιχειρηματα ή τα τεκμηρια  κρινονται  .Το σημαντικο  ειναι οτι δινεται η δυνατοτητα να κρινονται ! 

απο κει και περα τα μελη δεν εκπροσωπουν επισημα κανεναν ιδιοκτητη μιας επιχειρησης και αν καποιος θελει να δοθει η επισημη απαντηση του σε οσα γραφουμε εδω μεσα ,ειτε μας την στελνει στο mail του φορουμ ,ειτε αν ειναι μελος μας ,την στελνει με πμ ,υποψην των μελων της ομαδας

----------


## mitsman

Στελιο εγω ημουν ο πρωτος που εγραψα εναντια ΟΛΩΝ οτι η τροφη εχει σκονη, οταν αλλοι μιλουσαν για απιστευτο μειγμα χωρις ιχνος σκονης!
Εγω ημουν ο πρωτος που ειπα τις αμφιβολιες μου για το πως γινεται να τρωνε το κεχρι και να αφηνουν το καναβουρι κ το νιζερ τελευταιο!


Οπως ειπα αυτα δεν μπορω να μην πω και οτι μετα απο 3 χρονια πρωτη φορα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με το λιπος στα πουλια μου!
Σε θεμα δεκτικοτητας ειναι το καλυτερο μειγμα που εχω χρησιμοποιησει!


Παραπανω μιλησαμε για την χωρα των θαυματων γιατι μιλησαμε για συσκευασια χωρις αερα και βλεπουμε ζωντανα μαμουνια μεσα, πως ζουν με ελειψη οξυγονου τα μαμουνια???? αυτο θα ηταν θαυμα!!!!! 

Εγω οταν πηρα τα 40 κιλα το πρωτο πραγμα που ειπα στον εμπορο που τα προμηθευτηκα ειναι οτι εχω αυτο το φαινομενο.... και τι συμβαινει.... μου εξηγησε και ετσι προλαβα τα χειροτερα....



Μακαρι να φθασουμε στο τελειο.... παμε ολοι μαζι για εκει!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ....Οδυσσεα το greekbirdclub με τους κανονες του ,δεν δινει δικαιωμα λογου επωνυμα σε ατομα που εμπορευονται σε λιανικη προιοντα και ειναι λογικο να μην εχεις δει καποιον να λεει ειτε οτι ολα ειναι μια χαρα ,ειτε οτι ειναι λαθος της εταιριας και θα διορθωθει .Αν η εταιρια και η οποια αλλη εταιρια ,για αλλο θεμα ,επικοινωνησει με την διαχειριση ,χωρις να δινονται στοιχεια ,αν ειναι εταιρια που εμπορευεται με λιανικη ή και με στοιχεια αν ειναι εταιρια αποκλειστικα χονδρικης ,μπορει να στειλει και να μεταφερουμε τη δικια της γνωμη


δεν ζητησα να ζητησει συγνωμη δημοσια, ενα π.μ. στον Στελιο που εχει το προβλημα φτανει. αλλα αντι γι'αυτο.... σε λιγο θα πουμε οτι ο Στελιος το εβαλε το μαμουνι μεσα στη σακουλα.

----------


## Steliosan

Θα πω και εγω την δικη μου γνωμη χωρις να θελω να τα εκμηδενησω ολα.
Το ποστ αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ χρησιμο διοτι μας δοθηκε η ευκαιρια να μαθουμε πολλα τα οποια δεν ξεραμε και συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια,ομως τα παραπερα ψαξιμο νομιζω οτι δεν θα εβγαζε ακρη λογω του οτι οταν στην μεση μπαινει το κερδος η οποιαδηποτε ενεργεια πηγης ή μεταπωλητων ειναι λιγη διοτι η ακτινοβολια σκοτωνει τα παντα ακομα και τους σπορους η μη εντονη ακτινοβολια δεν σκοτωνει τα αυγα ή τα βλαβερα στοιχεια η καθουλου ακτινοβολια δεν το σκοτωνει τιποτα και το παιζεις κορωνα γραμματα.
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ο πλανητης μας ειναι τοσο λερωμενος που κανεις δεν μπαινει στον κοπο να βρει μια μεθοδο η οποια θα εχει τα ποθουμενα αποτελεσματα λογω κοστους και χρονου τοσο της ερευνας οσο και των χρηματων

----------


## mitsman

Οτι ειναι υποχρεωμενος ο εμπορος να κοιταζει τα ποστ των πελατών του σε ολα τα φορουμ????
και στο facebook???? και στο twitter kai sto msn ?? skype?

----------


## jk21

πριν αλεκτωρ λαλησει τρεις φορες ( καλα ο συγκεκριμενος jkalector   λαλει και λιγο γρηγορα ... ) 
να και οι επωνυμες συσκευασμενες ....

*Σκουλίκια στην τροφή.  << Ανοιγοντας μια συσκευασια γνωστης εταιριας,ειδα μεσα να περπατανε σκουλικια ... >>*

----------


## Steliosan

> Οτι ειναι υποχρεωμενος ο εμπορος να κοιταζει τα ποστ των πελατών του σε ολα τα φορουμ????
> και στο facebook???? και στο twitter kai sto msn ?? skype?


Εγω συμφωνω.....αυτοι τι κανουν;

----------


## xarhs

απο που την πηρες αυτη τη συσκευασια jk??? γιατι χρονια ψαχνω μιγμα που να προσφερει και υψηλης ποιοτητας πρωτεινη  :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

> Οτι ειναι υποχρεωμενος ο εμπορος να κοιταζει τα ποστ των πελατών του σε ολα τα φορουμ????
> και στο facebook???? και στο twitter kai sto msn ?? skype?



να ξερεις οτι οι μεγαλες εταιριες τουλαχιστον ,εχουν υπαλληλους αποκλειστικα για αυτη τη δουλεια !

σου τα χω πει στο παρελθον ,για μεγαλη φαρμακευτικη που ειχε το ιστολογιο μου για μια βδομαδα συνεχως στην επιτηρηση ...
αλλα να σαι σιγουρος οτι οι αντιπροσωποι τουλαχιστον μεγαλων εταιριων του χωρου ,ριχνουν σαν επισκεπτες  ,συχνα κρυφες ματιες !

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ εγω βαρεθει να βαζω λινκ που δεν ανοιγετε .... αλλος την πηρε ...ριξε μια ματια στο θεμα

----------


## mitsman

> να ξερεις οτι οι μεγαλες εταιριες τουλαχιστον ,εχουν υπαλληλους αποκλειστικα για αυτη τη δουλεια !
> 
> σου τα χω πει στο παρελθον ,για μεγαλη φαρμακευτικη που ειχε το ιστολογιο μου για μια βδομαδα συνεχως στην επιτηρηση ...
> αλλα να σαι σιγουρος οτι οι αντιπροσωποι τουλαχιστον μεγαλων εταιριων του χωρου ,ριχνουν σαν επισκεπτες  ,συχνα κρυφες ματιες !



Εχουμε χασει την μπαλα νομιζω..... το οτι το κανουν μεγαλες εταιριες σημαινει οτι ειναι υποχρεωμενες να το κανουν??????????????????????????????????????  ?????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## jk21

δεν ανεφερα εγω κατι τετοιο .Αμα θελουν να εχουν ομως feedback απο τους καταναλωτες ή να προστατεψουν το προιον τους απο δικαιες ή αδικες επιθεσεις ,καλο ηταν να το κανουν .η επιλογη ειναι δικια τους .Δεν εχουν καποια υποχρεωση

----------


## mitsman

Οι μεγαλες εταιριες κρυβονται πισω απο την απροσωπια του ονοματος της εταιριας..... Οταν εχουμε τον εμπορο διπλα μας μπορουμε να απευθυνθουμε σε αυτον!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Οτι ειναι υποχρεωμενος ο εμπορος να κοιταζει τα ποστ των πελατών του σε ολα τα φορουμ????
> και στο facebook???? και στο twitter kai sto msn ?? skype?


 για να διακινησουν τα προιοντα τους μεσο των φορουμ κ.α. ξερουν, για να ποσταρουν ενα π.μ. συγνωμης δεν μπορουν... 
εγω θα πω *προσεξτε ποιους στηρίζεται*....

----------


## mitsman

Εγω προσωπικα δεν στηριζω κανενα Κωστα.... εσυ προσωπικα τους βριζεις ολους τους εμπορους....
Εγω απλα λεω τα γεγονοτα οπως τα βλεπω με τα παντελως απειρα και ασχετα ματια μου!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

κριτικαρω την νοοτροποια τους.... οχι τους ανθρωπους.

----------


## johnrider

πέρυσι εγώ είχα βρει μαμούνια τέτοια εποχή στις τροφές μου. φέτος από το ίδιο pet shop οι τροφές μου προς το παρόν δεν έχουν κανένα ίχνος μαμούνι και αράχνης. ίσως η σοδειά ήταν καλή η ίσως έκανε δουλειά το βαρελάκι που αγόρασα και έβαλα μέσα τις τροφές.

----------


## mitsman

Πες μας εσυ Κωστα... τι μειγμα ταιζες??? Ποιας εταιριας?

----------


## jk21

Στο παρελθον μου εχουν προτεινει φιλοι μου , μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου  ,ολα αυτα τα διαφορα που σκεφτομαι και προτεινω ,να τα εμπορευτω μεσω καποια επιχειρησης που θα μπορουσα να ανοιξω.Θα το εκανα ,αν δεν ηθελα να αφοσιωθω στην οικογενεια μου ,στην κανονικη δουλεια μου ,που οσο και αν χτυπιεται απο αλεπουδες που περνουν κατω απο την κληματαρια ,δεν παυει να ειναι και ειναι για μενα λειτουργημα και κυριως γιατι αν θα ανοιγα εμπορικη επιχειρηση για πτηνα ,δεν θα μπορουσα να ειμαι αυτος που ειμαι στο gbc ,γιατι το φορουμ ειναι και πρεπει να μεινει για παντα ανεξαρτητο  ,με μενα ή χωρις εμενα ,για να μπορει να επιτελει ,αυτο που επιτελει !

το οτι δεν επιλεγω να ειμαι εμπορος ,δεν παει να πει οτι βλεπω αρνητικα καθε επιχειρηματια ,αλλα αντιθετα ξερω οτι μεσα απο αυτους και με τα ετοιμα σκευασματα που θα φερνουν ,αλλα και τις τροφες ,θα ερθει το καλυτερο για τα πουλια ευρυτερα στην ελλαδα και οχι στο στενο κυκλο καποιων ατομων που φτιαχνουν τη δικια τους αυγοτροφη ,το δικο τους μιγμα σπορων .Βλεπω και θα βλεπω ομως ,με κριτικη αποψη καθε κινηση τους ,ειτε αυτο ειναι θετικη κριση ειτε αρνητικη .Χαιρομαι οταν το ιδιο κανουν και τα μελη μας .Τα κακως κειμενα του παρελθοντος ,δεν πρεπει να μας κανουν συνολικα αρνητικους απεναντι τους ,αλλα ουτε να τους ριχνουμε και λευκη πετσετα .Η καθε καλη κινηση στην αγορα ,δεν κρυβεται ,δεν σβηνει .Δοκιμαζεται στην πορεια του χρονου και συντομα καθιερωνεται ! Οποιος προσπαθει για το καλυτερο ,δεν εχει να φοβηθει τιποτα ! Αρκει να προσπαθει και να μεινει σταθερος σε αυτο και συνεχως να το βελτιωνει !

----------


## jk21

> Πες μας εσυ Κωστα... τι μειγμα ταιζες??? Ποιας εταιριας?


Κωστα θα σε παρακαλεσω αν η εταιρια εμπορευεται και σε λιανικη ,να πεις μονο την ονομασια του μιγματος ή των μιγματων που εδινες στην εκτροφικη σου πορεια

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Εγω προσωπικα δεν στηριζω κανενα Κωστα.... εσυ προσωπικα τους βριζεις ολους τους εμπορους....
> Εγω απλα λεω τα γεγονοτα οπως τα βλεπω με τα παντελως απειρα και ασχετα ματια μου!!!!!!



Ο Κωστας δεν "εβρισε" κανενα εμπορο!
Το να κανεις κριτικη σε προβληματικα προϊοντα μιας εταιριας και στον τροπο διαθεσης τους, δεν ειναι βρισια! 
Ειναι δικαιωμα (και υποχρεωση θα ελεγα) του καθενος.

Τωρα για τα γεγονοτα που βλεπουμε και μεταφερουμε, γνωμη μου ειναι οτι θα πρεπει και να εξεταζονται λιγο απο τον καθενα μας.
Ετσι θα προκυψουν τεκμηριωμενες προτασεις που θα πρεπει να τις λαβουν υπ' οψη τους εκεινοι που τους αφορουν.

α)Το πολυδιαφημιζομενο ατου περι "κενου αερος" της εν λογω εταιριας καταριπτεται σε χρονο "dt".
Αφου συζητηθηκε, το πρωτο οφθαλμοφανες πορισμα που προεκυψε ειναι οτι υπαρχει σφαλμα στο υλικο συσκευασιας (και ισως και στην μηχανη) 
Ας το λαβει υπ΄οψη η εταιρια αυτο ....

β)Αντι για αναγνωριση σφαλματος και επανορθωση, γινεται προσπαθεια "αντεπιθεσης", αποκαλωντας ουτε λιγο ουτε πολυ "ηλιθιους" τους καταναλωτες, επειδη αντιδρουν στο προϊον. 
Ενα προϊον ομως, που στην συγκεκριμενη παρτιδα βγηκε προβληματικο. 
Και καλα να μην το ειχαν αγορασει ... αλλα ελα που το προϊον ειναι αγορασμενο! ... με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο για την προστασια καταναλωτη. 
Ας το λαβει υπ΄οψη και αυτο η εταιρια, οπως κανουν οι "σοβαρες" εταιριες, οταν ανακαλουν προϊοντα.

pm ειπε Κωστας ... Δημοσια λεω εγω, καθ'οτι και τα υπολοιπα σχετικα δημοσια λεγονται ...

Ευχομαι να μην εμφανιστουν αλλα σφαλματα στο εν λογω "ελληνικο" προϊον και η εταιρια να προχωρησει μπροστα, αφουγκραζομενη παντα τις υποδειξεις των πελατων της ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κωστα θα σε παρακαλεσω αν η εταιρια εμπορευεται και σε λιανικη ,να πεις μονο την ονομασια του μιγματος ή των μιγματων που εδινες στην εκτροφικη σου πορεια




τα εχω ξαναπει εδω μεσα και σε αυτους που ενδιαφερθηκαν πραγματικα να μαθουν. 
αμα βρειτε και αλλον που τα γραφει, παρολο που τον εχουν απειλησει με μυνησεις, να μου τον πειτε και εμενα.
το μονο που κερδιζω εγω απο αυτες τις συζητησεις, ειναι να χανω φιλους και να με λετε προβληματικο.

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο σου απανταω καθαρα και μονο επειδη εβαλες παραθεση το ποστ μου.... μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο ημουν στην διαχειριση και σε διαβεβαιωνω εγω, αλλα μπορει και η ομαδα διαχειρισης οτι δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που εχουν διαγραφτει ποστ του Κωστα επειδη εβριζε στην κυριολεξια εμπορους! φερνοντας σε κινδυνο το φορουμ!


Εγω καλω ολους εσας να μου προτεινεται το καλυτερο!!!! την δικη σας προταση για μειγμα σπορων.... εμπρος λοιπον!!!!!

----------


## panos70

και τι να κανουμε να παραγγειλουμε versele laga, η manitoba, η king, απο το εξωτερικο για να αποφυγουμε  τους εμπορους ; αυτο μονο οι συλλογοι ( ο συκβε το κανει) παραγγελνει μαζικα σχεδον για ολα τα μελη μειγμα τροφων και αυγοτροφες  κατευθειαν απο τα εργοστασια στο εξωτερικο,και μιλαμε για ''μεγαλες σχετικα '' παραγγελειες

----------


## panos70

> *mitsman*               Εγω καλω ολους εσας να μου προτεινεται το καλυτερο!!!! την δικη σας προταση για μειγμα σπορων.... εμπρος λοιπον!!!!!


 Εσυ Δημητρη δεν εχεις 5-6 πουλακια για να παρεις σπορο-σπορο και να κανεις εσυ ενα μειγμα, γιατι θα σου βγαινει πανακριβο,   εσυ το πλιθος  των πουλιων που εχεις πρεπει να παρεις ενα γενικο μειγμα για ολα................... γνωμη μου

----------


## mitsman

Πανο δεν εθεσα ποτε το οικονομικο..... αν δεν μπορουσα να τα εχω θα τα μειωνα τα πουλια.... 

Παντα αγοραζω το πιο ακριβο.... εγω το μονο που θελω ειναι να εχω το σωστο..... αλλα ετσι που το παμε θα πρεπει να σπερνω και να θεριζω για να ταιζω τα πουλια μου με κατι σιγουρο....

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Γιωργο σου απανταω καθαρα και μονο επειδη εβαλες παραθεση το ποστ μου.... μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο ημουν στην διαχειριση και σε διαβεβαιωνω εγω, αλλα μπορει και η ομαδα διαχειρισης οτι δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που εχουν διαγραφτει ποστ του Κωστα επειδη εβριζε στην κυριολεξια εμπορους! φερνοντας σε κινδυνο το φορουμ!
> 
> 
> Εγω καλω ολους εσας να μου προτεινεται το καλυτερο!!!! την δικη σας προταση για μειγμα σπορων.... εμπρος λοιπον!!!!!


α)Βαση του κανονα 12, δεν θα επρεπε να θεωρηθει οτι το GBC ειναι σε κινδυνο.
Ο κανονας διευκρινιζει καθαρα το ποιος εχει την ευθυνη των γραφομενων.

"_12.
Τα μέλη είναι αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνα για τις δημοσιεύσεις και τις πράξεις τους στο φόρουμ. Το greekbirdclub.com σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ευθύνεται για την αντικειμενικότητα και την ορθότητα των δημοσιεύσεων των μελών. Η φιλοξενία των μηνυμάτων των μελών του greekbirdclub.com σε καμία περίπτωση δεν συνιστά αποδοχή του περιεχομένου τους από τον διαχειριστή και τους ιδιοκτήτες του φόρουμ. "
_

β)Δεν νομιζω οτι σκοπος του νηματος ειναι η προβολη συγκεκριμενου προϊοντος!
Απ'΄οσο εχω καταλαβει (διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος), σκοπος του συγκεκριμενου νηματος ειναι η παραθεση των υπερ και των κατα του καθε προϊοντος, ωστε ο καθε αναγνωστης να επιλεξει το προϊον που θα θεωρησει καλυτερο για την εκτροφη του μεσα απο τα γραφομενα των μελων του φορουμ.

----------


## mitsman

Νομικα να ξερεις δεν καλυπτεται το φορουμ απο αυτους τους κανονες.... οποτε μην το ψαχνεις αυτο το θεμα!!!!

Ωραια.... πες μου εσυ Γιωργο σε παρακαλω το καλυτερο μειγμα στην Ελλαδα κατα την γνωμη σου και τεκμηριωσε μου να παω να παρω εκεινο!!!! γιατι εγω δεν ξέρω!!!!!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Νομικα να ξερεις δεν καλυπτεται το φορουμ απο αυτους τους κανονες.... οποτε μην το ψαχνεις αυτο το θεμα!!!!
> 
> Ωραια.... πες μου εσυ Γιωργο σε παρακαλω το καλυτερο μειγμα στην Ελλαδα κατα την γνωμη σου και τεκμηριωσε μου να παω να παρω εκεινο!!!! γιατι εγω δεν ξέρω!!!!!


.....



> ...
> β)Δεν νομιζω οτι σκοπος του νηματος ειναι η προβολη συγκεκριμενου προϊοντος!
> Απ'΄οσο εχω καταλαβει (διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος), σκοπος του συγκεκριμενου νηματος ειναι η παραθεση των υπερ και των κατα του καθε προϊοντος, ωστε ο καθε αναγνωστης να επιλεξει το προϊον που θα θεωρησει καλυτερο για την εκτροφη του μεσα απο τα γραφομενα των μελων του φορουμ.

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΜΙΤΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΕΙς ΠΟΛΥ ΑΚΟΜΑ???????????

----------


## panos70

> *mitsman*                 Παντα αγοραζω το πιο ακριβο.... εγω το μονο που θελω ειναι να εχω το  σωστο..... αλλα ετσι που το παμε θα πρεπει να σπερνω και να θεριζω για  να ταιζω τα πουλια μου με κατι σιγουρο....


     οχι ρε φιλε δεν ειπα αυτο,αλλα θελω να πω οτι οταν εχει καποιος πολλα πουλια σαν κι εσενα (παντα γνωμη μου) καλυτερα ειναι να δινει ενα μιγμα γνωστης εταιριας   και οχι να καθετε να φτιαχνει μονος του ενα μειγμα

----------


## ninos

παιδια χαλαρα.  Μην ξεχναμε οτι εμεις ειμαστε οι "καταναλωτες".

----------


## panos70

Ας μας πει ο καθε ενας τι δινει και γιατι

----------


## jk21

Απο οσο θυμαμαι εγω τουλαχιστον ,ο Οδυσσεας εχει καταφερθει εναντιον προιοντων ,εχει στοχοποιησει (οχι ξεκαθαρα ) οσους τα εμπορευονται  ,αλλα δεν εχει βρισει καποιο εμπορο και 1000 % δεν εχει ονοματισει  .Δεν εκτελω βεβαια μονο εγω διαχειριστικο ελεγχο και επιφυλλασομαι να μαθω για κατι διαφορετικο απο τη υπολοιπη ομαδα .Θα παρακαλουσα να γυρισουμε στο θεμα μας

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Γιωργο σου απανταω καθαρα και μονο επειδη εβαλες παραθεση το ποστ μου.... μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο ημουν στην διαχειριση και σε διαβεβαιωνω εγω, αλλα μπορει και η ομαδα διαχειρισης οτι δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που εχουν διαγραφτει ποστ του Κωστα επειδη εβριζε στην κυριολεξια εμπορους! φερνοντας σε κινδυνο το φορουμ!
> 
> 
> Εγω καλω ολους εσας να μου προτεινεται το καλυτερο!!!! την δικη σας προταση για μειγμα σπορων.... εμπρος λοιπον!!!!!


τα εγραφα για να ξυπνησω κατι κοιμισμενους, αλλα αμα τον αλλον τον ξυπνας με το ζορι........ζοριζεται. 

φωτογραφια με το ποτηρι με το νερο εσυ θα βαλεις??

----------


## panos70

> *οδυσσέας* 
> φωτογραφια με το ποτηρι με το νερο εσυ θα βαλεις??


  Κωστα σε εμενα το ειπες ;

----------


## οδυσσέας

οχι Πανο στον μιτσ που εχει το μιγμα σαν αυτο με το μαμουνι. 

αλλα αμα θες βαλε και εσυ. εγω θελω να βαλουν ολα τα παιδια ειτε εχουν καναρινια η παπαγαλους η ιθαγενη.

----------


## panos70

οκ     ..................

----------


## jk21

> Ας μας πει ο καθε ενας τι δινει και γιατι


εχω δωσει στο παρελθον αυτα


*GREG ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ EXTRA**


Καναρινόσπορο 81,6 % , νίζερ 9,8 % , λιναρόσπορο 3,3 % , κανναβούρι 3,1 % , λευκή περίλλα 2,2% .



SLAATS CANARY STYLE :Κεχρί , περίλλα λευκή , λιναρι κόκκινο , βρώμη , κανναβούρι ,νίζερ ,μίλλετ ( panicum )

**το πρωτο καθαρο μιγμα .το εδωσα για μικρο διαστημα ,γιατι ηταν δωρο φιλου .για μικρες ποσοτητες που θελω εγω ,δεν με βολευε να το παραγγελνω διαδικτυακα.Ηταν και λιγο ακριβο  .Τοτε ηταν το μονο με περιλλα αν θυμαμαι καλα  και ηταν κατι που μου τραβηξε την προσοχη .Θα ελεγα για τα σημερινα ζητουμενα μου ,ομως λιγη σαν ποσοστο 
το δευτερο το ειχα  βρει σε καποιο μαγαζι σχετικα κοντα μου και μεχρι να σταματησει να το φερνει (σταματησε για δικους του λογους την εισαγωγη ) ηταν αναντικαταστατο για μενα .Καλο μιγμα και καθαρο ! 

απο τοτε και μετα   επαιρνα σπορους και εκανα το δικο μου μιγμα 

προσφατα τους τελευταιους μηνες χρησιμοποιω αυτο που εμφανισθηκε με την συσταση που ειχα προτεινει παλιοτερα ,αλλα και δικο μου με μεμονωμενους που ειχα σε αποθεμα .Δεν με επηρεαζει η υπαρξη εντομου στην τροφη σε καποιο φιλο μου  ,αλλα θα με επηρεασει αν δω να συμβει σε πολλα μελη ,γιατι θελω και ελπιζω το κατι διαφορετικο σε αυτο το νεο μιγμα .Η συσταση του με σπορους σε ποσοστα που κρινω οτι ειναι αναγκαιοι βαραινει στην αποφαση μου ,καθως και η τιμη που μου εγινε ,απο αυτον που το εφτιαξε ,να προωθηθει η προταση μου ,που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι σημαντικη για την υγεια των πουλιων .Θα ειμαι ομως συμμαχος σε καθε καλοπιστη κριτικη και του Στελιου ειναι ΚΑΛΟΠΙΣΤΗ 100 % .Απο χρονια οσοι με ξερουν ,παντοτε ημουν κριτικος θετικα ή αρνητικα σε οτιδηποτε ! σε φιλους και αγνωστους !

* στην slaats η περιλλα ηταν 9 %*

----------


## ninos

ποιος μπορει με βεβαιοτητα κ στοιχεια βρε παιδια να εγγυηθει για την ποιοτητα των σπορων καθε μειγματος ; Ολοι υποθεσεις δεν κανουμε κ βασιζομαστε στην αποδοχη τους απο τα πουλια, στο νερο κτλ ; Εχεις κανεις ομως στοιχεια, ακομα κ για την ακτινοβοληση των σπορων ; Το αναφερει καποια εταιρεια στους σπορους της πως ειναι ακτινοβολημενοι ;

Η "αποδοχη" δεν ειναι παντα το σωστο κριτηριο, διοτι για παραδειγμα τα δικα μου παντα τρωγανε το κεχρι κ ολα τα μειγματα που εχω δωσει τα τρωγανε παντα ομοιομορφα. Μιλω ομως για τα δικα μου πουλια κ οχι αυτα που αγορασα, τα οποια δεν γνωριζα την διατροφη τους. Την σωστη διατροφη το πουλι την μαθαινει απο οταν ειναι νεοσσος κ ειναι δυσκολο να του την αλλαξουμε οταν ενηλικιωθει. Εαν το  πουλι αυτο δεν τρωει κεχρι ή αυγοτροφη χωρις ζαχαρη, δεν φταιει ουτε το αυγουλακι, αλλα ουτε κ το κεχρι.

----------


## ninos

Τελικά, πόσο ασφαλή συμπεράσματα μπορούμε να βγάλουμε με το νερό ρε παιδιά και ποια ειναι η σωστή διαδικασία ;Όσο περισσότερο το ανακατεύω, τόσο περισσότεροι πάνε και κάθονται στον πάτο αφου μουλιάζουν. Με 2 - 3 σβούρες,  σε εμένα έχει μείνει επάνω η μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα περίλλας (ή σχεδόν όλη) και ένα μέρος απο κεχρί, νιζερ κ ελάχιστο καναβούρι. 

Εαν κανω κατι λαθος, ας αναφερει καποιος τον τροπο, ωστε να βγαλω παλι φωτογραφια.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

*Εγω καλω ολους εσας να μου προτεινεται το καλυτερο!!!! την δικη σας προταση για μειγμα σπορων.... εμπρος λοιπον!!!!!


*​Θα το τραβήξω εγω,
προτείνεται το καλύτερο έστω και με μαμούνια.

----------


## mitsman

Ο σκοπός αυτού του βήματος Γιώργο είναι να πούμε τα υπέρ και τα κατα για να καταλήξουμε στο καλύτερο!!!! Η εγω είμαι εκτός πραγματικότητας η εσείς!!! Οτι έχει παρουσιαστεί το έχουμε βγάλει άχρηστο !!!! 


Πρεπει να έχετε στ νου σας ότι αυτο που ψάχνετε δεν υπάρχει ούτε για τους ανθρώπους!!!! Σε μια περίοδο  που ανθρώπινες ζωές θυσιάζονται στον βωμό του χρήματος σιγα μην βρείτε την τελειότητα στα ζώα!!!! Χαλάρωσε λιγάκι γιατι η ζωη είναι μικρή!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Ο σκοπός αυτού του βήματος Γιώργο είναι να πούμε τα υπέρ και τα κατα για να καταλήξουμε στο καλύτερο!!!! Η εγω είμαι εκτός πραγματικότητας η εσείς!!! Οτι έχει παρουσιαστεί το έχουμε βγάλει άχρηστο !!!! 
> 
> 
> Πρεπει να έχετε στ νου σας ότι αυτο που ψάχνετε δεν υπάρχει ούτε για τους ανθρώπους!!!! Σε μια περίοδο  που ανθρώπινες ζωές θυσιάζονται στον βωμό του χρήματος σιγα μην βρείτε την τελειότητα στα ζώα!!!! Χαλάρωσε λιγάκι γιατι η ζωη είναι μικρή!



Οι αποψεις σου ειναι σεβαστες. Θα ηταν όμως και πειστικες αν τις παρεθετες και τεκμηριωμενες .
Να υπενθυμισω ότι εσυ περιεγραψες την αιτια του προβληματος που παρουσιαζει η συσκευασια της συγκεκριμενης τροφης και όχι εγω. 

Εγω αποριες ειχα από την αρχη της «συντονισμενης» παρουσιασης της εδώ στο GBC. 
(σημειωτεον… απαντησεις δεν πηρα ακομη!)
Οι προτειναντες τονιζαν το «κενο αερος» της συσκευασιας, λες και αυτό δινει την λυση στα «θελω» περι τροφων των χομπιστων & εκτροφεων.
Από κει και περα, εσενα δεν σε ενοχλει και συνεχιζεις να την αγοραζεις. Και καλα κανεις. Το ιδιο με σενα μπορει να κανουν και αλλοι. Και καλα θα κανουν και αυτοι.
Καποιοι άλλοι το βλεπουν σαν μειονεκτημα και δεν αγοραζουν ή δεν ξαναγοραζουν.
Ειπαμε … ο καθενας κρινει μονος του …

Χαλαρος ειμαι και  πορευομαι στην διατροφη των λιγων πουλιων που εχω συμφωνα με τα ακουσματα & αναγνωσματα που εχω και που επεξεργαζομαι. Αλλα και συμφωνα με την μη εκτροφικη ζωη μου.
Θα εχεις διαβασει ισως ότι δινω ετοιμη αυγοτροφη…Να σε πληροφορησω ότι δινω και ετοιμα σκευασματα βιταμινων και αμινοξεων κ.λ.π. κ.λ.π.
Νομιζεις ότι θα πρεπει χαλαρωσω περισσοτερο?? 

Μαλλον ειμαι εκτος πραγματικοτητας, ενώ μεσα στην πραγματικοτητα είναι οποιος πετα σταχτη* στην κοινοτητα, με σκοπο την αποφυγη τοποθετησεων σε συγκεκριμενα ερωτηματα. 

_______________________________________
*σταχτη=« πειτε μου ποια θεωρειτε καλυτερη»!!!

----------


## Steliosan

> *Εγω καλω ολους εσας να μου προτεινεται το καλυτερο!!!! την δικη σας προταση για μειγμα σπορων.... εμπρος λοιπον!!!!!
> 
> 
> *​Θα το τραβήξω εγω,
> προτείνεται το καλύτερο έστω και με μαμούνια.


Βασικα ο καθενας θα δωσει την δικη του συνταγη για μειγμα την οποια και θεωρει και καλυτερη οποτε και προτεινω δημοψηφησμα μιας και ειναι και της μοδος.

----------


## mitsman

Φιλε μου Γιωργο αυτο που δεν εχεις καταλαβει ειναι οτι δεν θελω να πεισω κανενα... δεν θελω να το κανω γιατι δεν εχω καποιο κερδος και επειδη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για τιποτα!

Ο πρωτος που ειπε αρνητικα για αυτη την τροφη ημουν  εγω....
Εγω αυτο που εχω να πω και υποστηριζω και δεν με νοιαζει προσωπικα καθολου αν θα το πιστεψεις η οχι, ειναι οτι πηρα 40 κιλα τροφη και δεν ειχα ουτε ενα μαμουνι, που αλλες χρονιες τετοια εποχη πεταγα τσουβαλια της versele τσιτα στα μαμουνια!
Επισης εχω αναφερθει πολλες φορες στο παρελθον για το πολυ λιπος που εχουν τα πουλακια μου κατα καιρους.... επιτελους αυτο επαψε να ισχυει με αυτο το μειγμα!!!

Εγω λοιπον με μειγμα 40 κιλων ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος!!! αυτη η αγορα θα εχει 20 κιλα μειγμα... σε λιγο καιρο θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα και αυτης της παραγγελιας!!!!


Ωστοσο εσεις που μπορειτε να αποδειξετε και να τεκμηριωσετε και πειθετε, πειτε μου την καλυτερη τροφη στην Ελλαδα, οσο κοστο και να έχει και αμεσα θα κανω μια τεραστια παραγγελια!!!!!!!




Ο πατερας μου βαζει μαρουλια... το μονο που τους ριχνει ειναι νερο γιατι τα μαρουλια τα δινει στα παιδια του! Το επαιζε καμποσος οτι δινει οτι καλυτερο στα παιδια του μεχρι που ενας τον εβαλε να στειλει δειγμα του νερου που ερχεται απο πηγη σε βουνο, στο χημειο..... του επεσαν τα μουτρα απο τα αποτελεσματα!!!!! ακρως επικινδυνο νερο!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εχουμε φτάσει σε σημείο να κοιτάμε περισότερο τι ταίζουμε τα πουλιά απο το "τι" τρώμε οι ίδιοι.

Ηθελα να ξερα όταν πάτε στο super market να ψωνίσετε για την οικογένεια τι κοιτάτε ?

Οταν πάτε στο χασάπη τι ρωτάτε ?

Οταν πάτε στο φούρνο ?

Ρε παλικάρια ....έλεος.

----------


## panos70

> *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ*              Εχουμε φτάσει σε σημείο να κοιτάμε περισότερο τι ταίζουμε τα πουλιά απο το "τι" τρώμε οι ίδιοι.
> 
> Ηθελα να ξερα όταν πάτε στο super market να ψωνίσετε για την οικογένεια τι κοιτάτε ?
> 
> Οταν πάτε στο χασάπη τι ρωτάτε ?
> 
> Οταν πάτε στο φούρνο ?
> 
> Ρε παλικάρια ....έλεος.


  αυτο το φωναζω εδω και δυο χρονια τωρα παιδια..............χαλαρωστε

----------


## jk21

κανονικα θα επρεπε να κανουμε και τα δυο Βασιλη .Εδω βεβαια γραφουμε κυριως τι κανουμε για τα πουλια μας .Η βελτιωση μονο ετσι θα ερθει .

το οτι γινεται πανικος απο σκουληκια σε ολα τα μιγματα ,ειδικα περυσι ειχε γινει χαμος ,το ειπε ο mitsman ,το ειπα και γω νωριτερα και εδωσε και θεματα που το ειχαμε ξανασυζητησει.Αν κολλησαμε σε αυτο ,ειναι γιατι καποιοι περιμενουν απο το συγκεκριμενο μιγμα ,κατι καλυτερο απο τα τετρημενα και ειναι αυστηροι κριτες και καποιοι αντιδρουν στα θετικα λογια παρουσιασης του προιοντος απο καποια μελη  (πχ για τη συσκευασια ) ,των ιδιων που τωρα λενε γιατι να γινεται κριτικη 

εγω ειμαι σε αυτους που εχω το προιον ,θα συνεχισω να το χρησιμοποιω και θα συνεχισω να εχω απαιτησεις τελειοτητας ,γιατι εχω λογους να πιστευω οτι μπορει το συγκεκριμενο μιγμα να της πλησιασει ,οταν αλλα πρεπει να αλλαξουν την ιδια τους τη συσταση ,ενω καποια αλλα τα πιασαμε στα πρασσα να κολλανε στα χερια  ,να εχουν οσμη εντελως διαφορετικη απο τη φυσιολογικη των σπορων (θυμασται τις φωτο του μιγματος ενος μελους που σας ειχα βαλει μερικες σελιδες πιο πισω ... )και μαλιστα να το επιβεβαιωνω ο ιδιος ,αφου το επιασα και το μυρισα και το συνεκρινα με το δικο μου μιγμα (αυτο που στου στελιου βρεθηκε σκουληκι ) το οποιο μυριζε καθαρα την μυρωδια των σπορων .Αυτο το μιγμα δυστυχως ξερω οτι θα καταναλωθει απο σημαντικη μεριδα εκτροφεων (οχι απαραιτητα μελων μας ) ,αλλα κωλληομαι να πω περισσοτερα ,για να μην στοχοποιησω καταστασεις και κατηγορηθω οτι κανω κατι χωρις στοιχεια 

ας παρει ο καθε εκτροφεας να μυρισει και να αγγιξει αυτο που δινει ( αυτο που θεωρεις ισως πολυτελεια βασιλη ) και δεν θα εχει προβλημα .Εμεις τους λεμε τι να κανουν εκεινοι εχουν την ευθυνη !

----------


## jk21



----------


## panos70

ολο και κατι λες στο τελος και μας τρελαινεις

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δημήτρη ...βρήκες ποτέ τρίχα στο φαγητό που τρως στο σπίτι ?

Κατσαρίδα στο σπίτι σου ?

μήγες ?

Θα σου απαντήσω εγώ...

Και βέβαια...


Και κρατάς ακόμα τη γυναίκα σου ?

----------


## jk21

ειναι απλο Πανο .Δεν ξοδευω χρονο απο την οικογενειακη μου ζωη για να συνεχισουν τα πουλια να ζουνε με τα παλια καθιερωμενα .Ειμαι σιγουρος για καποια πραγματα και επιμενω να αλλαξουν .Το μιγμα αυτο ειναι στην κατευθυνση που θελω και δεν το συγκρινω με τα κυριλε pellets που πλασσαρει στα μιγματα της η κορυφαια του χωρου ή στο μιγμα που συζητιοταν μεχρι τωρα με αρκετη περιλλα που ειχε ομως διπλασιο νιζερ φουλ στα ω6 .Οταν και για τα δυο τελευταια νομιζω εχω ηδη ακουσει και για σκουληκια και για σκονη να αναφερουν μελη ειτε για το ενα ,ειτε για το αλλο 

εγω ομως θελω το ιδανικο μακραν πιο τελειο και απο τα νομιζομενα απο τους πολλους τελεια .Το επιλεγω αλλα παραλληλα θελω και την κριτικη του .Το καλο προιον δεν εχει να φοβαται τιποτα !

----------


## jk21

> Δημήτρη ...βρήκες ποτέ τρίχα στο φαγητό που τρως στο σπίτι ?
> 
> Κατσαρίδα στο σπίτι σου ?
> 
> μήγες ?
> 
> Θα σου απαντήσω εγώ...
> 
> Και βέβαια...
> ...


τις βρισκει πρωτα η γυναικα μου (τριχες ) και ειναι ικανη να πεταξει και το πιο νοστιμο πραγμα

μυγες εχουμε σιτες

κατσαριδες ψεκασα με icon και με εγκαταλειψανε 

να την διωξω; και ποια αλλη θα με ανεχθει;

----------


## mitsman

και ξανακανω εγω την ερωτηση μου..... ποιο μειγμα ειναι καλυτερο????

Αν σε ΟΛΑ τα μειγματα που εχουμε χρησιμοποιησει (εγω σε ολα το εχω παθει) εχουμε δει σκουλικια πεταλουδες και ιστους, γιατι γινεται τετοιος χαμος επειδη το ειδαμε σε αλλο ενα????
το οποιο μαλιστα εχει την καλυτερη συσταση σπορων κατα την γνωμη μας!!!!

----------


## jk21

την γνωμη μου για τα αλλα δυο συνηθως θεωρουμενα κορυφαια την ειπα .Υπαρχουν βεβαια και αλλα που μπορει να ειναι καλα (σε ποιοητα σπορων γιατι σε συσταση δεν εχω δει καποιο να με ικανοποιει χωρις τροποποιηση ) αλλα δεν τα ξερω  αφου δεν τα εχω χρησιμοποιησει 

χαμος δεν θα γινοτανε ,αν δεν εφτανε στο σημειο ,να θεωρηθει πανω κατω φταιχτης ο Στελιος που το ανεφερε ... απο κει και περα υπηρξανε γνωμες εκατερωθεν 


η ουσια ειναι οτι η χρηση και  μονο του μιγματος απο τους πολλους και η μη ανευρεση αλλων προβληματων (τα τυχαια συμβαινουν σε ολα ) θα δωσει τα οριστικα θετικα ή αρνητικα δεδομενα για το μιγμα .Για μενα ξεκινα με καλες προοπτικες ,τελεια συσταση σπορων ,σπορους που μυριζουν σπορους και οχι λαδιλα (στο δικο μου τουλαχιστον μιγμα ) και η πορεια θα δειξει

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη δεν παρακολουθω καλα το θεμα δειξε μου ρε Μητσο λιγο σε παρακαλω ποιος κατηγορησε τον Στελιο!

----------


## vag21

πριν λιγο γυρισα απο πτηνιατρο που πηγα για νεκροτομη ενα απο τα μουλακια μου.

την δευτερα θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα της τοξολογικης και ισως ξερουμε περισσοτερα.

μιλησαμε και λιγο για διατροφη,αυτο που μου ειπε ειναι οτι κυνηγατε το 100%  και χανεται το 80% που ειναι πιο σημαντικο.

με λιγα λογια 2-3 πραγματακια ποιοτικα και τελος.

----------


## Steliosan

Και ποιο ειναι το 80% κατα τον πτηνιατρο σου φιλε βαγγελη αν δεν ειναι πρωτα πρωτα η διατροφη;
Και δεν νομιζω οτι κυνηγαμε το τελειο απλα μια καλυτερη ποιοτητα στην διατροφη,γιατι οσο η διατροφη θα ειναι χαλια τοση περισσοτερη θνησιμοτητα υπαρχει σε ολα τα επιπεδα.

----------


## saxo_29

> πριν λιγο γυρισα απο πτηνιατρο που πηγα για νεκροτομη ενα απο τα μουλακια μου.
> 
> *την δευτερα θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα της τοξολογικης και ισως ξερουμε περισσοτερα.*
> 
> μιλησαμε και λιγο για διατροφη,αυτο που μου ειπε ειναι οτι κυνηγατε το 100%  και χανεται το 80% που ειναι πιο σημαντικο.
> 
> με λιγα λογια 2-3 πραγματακια ποιοτικα και τελος.


Βαγγελη, δηλαδη υπαρχει περιπτωση το πουλακι να χαθηκε απο διατροφικη τοξικωση; 
Εαν ναι σε παρακαλω παρα πολυ να μας ενημερωσεις οπωςδηποτε ωστε να ειμαστε ποιο προσεκτικη..

----------


## vag21

> Και ποιο ειναι το 80% κατα τον πτηνιατρο σου φιλε βαγγελη αν δεν ειναι πρωτα πρωτα η διατροφη;
> Και δεν νομιζω οτι κυνηγαμε το τελειο απλα μια καλυτερη ποιοτητα στην διατροφη,γιατι οσο η διατροφη θα ειναι χαλια τοση περισσοτερη θνησιμοτητα υπαρχει σε ολα τα επιπεδα.


μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι εννοουσε.
προσπαθωντας να φτασουμε στο 100% ,κανουμε υπερβολες.

ποιτητα για αυτον ειναι ενα καλο μειγμα,λιγο σφιχτο αυγουλακι φρουτα και χορταρικα με μετρο.

----------


## ninos

Εσεις που λετε οτι δεν θελετε να υπερβαλετε, τοτε γιατι δεν περνετε ενα χυμα μειγμα απο το σουπερ μαρκετ, αλλα πατε  και αγοραζατε επωνυμα μειγματα, οπως MANITOBA, VERSELE LAGA κτλ που ειναι κ πανακριβα. 

Επισης, Γιατι δινετε περιλλα κ οχι ρουπσεν ; Γιατι σχολιαζετε το μεταλλαγμενο κεχρι, ενω οι ιδιοι τρωτε μεταλλαγμενα οσπρια κ τελος γιατι ψαχνεστε με τα μειγματα, τα βοτανα, τις περιεργες αυγοτροφες κτλ ;

Εκτος απο τον Πανο, εχω δει κ  εσενα Δημητρη (mitsman) κ τον Βασιλη (ΑΒΑΤΟΝ) να παρουσιαζετε αυγοτροφες που εχουν μεσα τα κερατα τους. Τελευταιο θυμαμαι του ΑΒΑΤΟΝ με τα 15 βοτανα κ τα αλευρια απο ζεα κτλ.. Αφου ο ιδιος προτιμας κ τρως το κατωτερο σιταρι, γιατι δινεις στα πουλια  ζεα ;

ΥΣ Δεν τσακωνομαστε συζητηση κανουμε, το ξερετε οτι σας αγαπω κ τους 2.  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

συμφωνω απολυτα με τον γιατροοοοο!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι εννοουσε.
> προσπαθωντας να φτασουμε στο 100% ,κανουμε υπερβολες.
> 
> ποιτητα για αυτον ειναι ενα καλο μειγμα,λιγο σφιχτο αυγουλακι φρουτα και χορταρικα με μετρο.


Βαγγελη λυπαμε για την απωλεια του ''φιλαρακου σου''. οταν θα πας ρωτα τον, τι θεωρει αυτος καλο μιγμα. 
οπως εχουμε πει πολλες φορες εδω μεσα, το μετρο σε ολα πρεπει να ειναι το πρωτο που πρεπει να τηρουμε.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Εσεις που λετε οτι δεν θελετε να υπερβαλετε, τοτε γιατι δεν περνετε ενα χυμα μειγμα απο το σουπερ μαρκετ, αλλα πατε  και αγοραζατε επωνυμα μειγματα, οπως MANITOBA, VERSELE LAGA κτλ που ειναι κ πανακριβα. 
> 
> Επισης, Γιατι δινετε περιλλα κ οχι ρουπσεν ; Γιατι σχολιαζετε το μεταλλαγμενο κεχρι, ενω οι ιδιοι τρωτε μεταλλαγμενα οσπρια κ τελος γιατι ψαχνεστε με τα μειγματα, τα βοτανα, τις περιεργες αυγοτροφες κτλ ;
> 
> Εκτος απο τον Πανο, εχω δει κ  εσενα Δημητρη (mitsman) κ τον Βασιλη (ΑΒΑΤΟΝ) να παρουσιαζετε αυγοτροφες που εχουν μεσα τα κερατα τους. Τελευταιο θυμαμαι του ΑΒΑΤΟΝ με τα 15 βοτανα κ τα αλευρια απο ζεα κτλ.. Αφου ο ιδιος προτιμας κ τρως το κατωτερο σιταρι, γιατι δινεις στα πουλια  ζεα ;
> 
> ΥΣ Δεν τσακωνομαστε συζητηση κανουμε, το ξερετε οτι σας αγαπω κ τους 2.


+1000000000000 ::  :Party0038:

----------


## vag21

> Βαγγελη λυπαμε για την απωλεια του ''φιλαρακου σου''. οταν θα πας ρωτα τον, τι θεωρει αυτος καλο μιγμα. 
> οπως εχουμε πει πολλες φορες εδω μεσα, το μετρο σε ολα πρεπει να ειναι το πρωτο που πρεπει να τηρουμε.


ενα επωνυμο συσκευασμενο μειγμα,αναλογα το πουλι.

μου τονισε το συσκευασμενο,ξερω οτι πολλοι θα πειτε οτι και σε συσκευασμενα εχουμε βρει διαφορα,αλλα αυτουνου το προβλημα ηταν για τις χυμα τροφες σε πετ σοπ που μπορουν να προσβληθουν απο οποιδηποτε ιό απο τα ζωα που συνυπάρχουν στα πετ.
οταν βλεπει ανοιχτη τροφη διπλα σε σκυλια γατια τρελαίνεται.

αυτα ειναι τα λογια του πτηνιατρου,δεν ειναι δικα μου ,αν θελετε σας στελνω και π.μ το τηλ. του.

----------


## jk21

> Επειδη δεν παρακολουθω καλα το θεμα δειξε μου ρε Μητσο λιγο σε παρακαλω ποιος κατηγορησε τον Στελιο!


επειδη παρακολουθεις καλα το θεμα ,και επειδη ο Στελιος δεν εγραψε παρα πολλες φορε στο θεμα ,θα ειδες καπου να παραπονιεται γιατι καποιο αλλο μελος (αλλα και συ στην πορεια ) θεωρησε ως υπερβολη το οτι τεθηκε το θεμα που συζηταμε (αναφερθηκε και κατι για << αδικο >> παντα στα πλαισια της καλοπροαιρετης και θεμιτης  συζητησης ) .

εχουμε κανει αναλογες συζητησεις εδω μεσα ,για παρομοια περιστατικα με συσκευασιες μεγαλων εταιριων .Κατι αναλογο εγινε και τωρα .Δεν θυμαμαι να θεωρηθηκε ποτε υπερβολη η αναφορα στα μελη που τοτε το ειχαν αναφερει .Ειχαμε δει στο παρον θεμα αν θυμαμαι μιγμα σπορων για ιθαγενη που αλλα ελεγε οτι ειχε και αλλους σπορους ειχε (και φουλ ρουπσεν ) τουλαχιστον η συσκευσια αυτου που το ανεφερε.ουτε τοτε θεωρηθηκε υπερβολη 

κατι αναλογο εγινε τωρα απο το Στελιο .Αν αυτα ειναι υπερβολες ,τοτε απλα να δειχνουμε τα μιγματα μας και να μην τα σχολιαζουμε .Ή θα σχολιαζουμε ολα  ή κανενα

να με θυμηθειτε οτι με τον ενα ή με τον αλλο τροπο ,αυτο θα καταληξει θετικα και για το συγκεκριμενο μιγμα και για ολα τα αλλα !

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ενα επωνυμο συσκευασμενο μειγμα,αναλογα το πουλι.
> 
> μου τονισε το συσκευασμενο,ξερω οτι πολλοι θα πειτε οτι και σε συσκευασμενα εχουμε βρει διαφορα,αλλα αυτουνου το προβλημα ηταν για τις χυμα τροφες σε πετ σοπ που μπορουν να προσβληθουν απο οποιδηποτε ιό απο τα ζωα που συνυπάρχουν στα πετ.
> οταν βλεπει ανοιχτη τροφη διπλα σε σκυλια γατια τρελαίνεται.
> 
> αυτα ειναι τα λογια του πτηνιατρου,δεν ειναι δικα μου ,αν θελετε σας στελνω και π.μ το τηλ. του.


εσυ μετα απο αυτη την απωλια που ειχες, θες να ξερεις τι ποιοτητα ειναι αυτα που θα ταιζεις απο εδω και περα τα ''φιλαρακια σου''?

εγω ηθελα και θελω να μαθω........μερικοι τα πουλια μας τα λεμε ''παιδια μας'' και ''εγγονια μας''.
δεν θα αφησω κανεναν κε......τα εμπορο να μου ψοφησει τα ''παιδια μου'', επειδη αυτος θελει να κανει λεφτα με την αγνοια μου.

----------


## vag21

> εσυ μετα απο αυτη την απωλια που ειχες, θες να ξερεις τι ποιοτητα ειναι αυτα που θα ταιζεις απο εδω και περα τα ''φιλαρακια σου''


εσυ κωστα ξερεις πολλους που καναν νεκροτομη στο νεκρο πουλακι τους και στειλανε αιμα για τοξοκολογικες?

αυτο το εκανα οχι για να ριξω ευθυνες καπου,αλλα για να προστατευσω τα υπολοιπα φιλαρακια απο δικα μου λαθη και μονο.

και για να μην παρεξηγηθω αυτην την εποχη ταιζα χυμα μεμονωμενους σπορους.

----------


## jk21

δεν θυμαμαι αν το εχω ξαναπει δημοσια ,αλλα του αξιζει 

σαν τον Βαγγελη ,να προσεχει το καθε τι στα πουλια του ,ελαχιστοι πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν  !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εσεις που λετε οτι δεν θελετε να υπερβαλετε, τοτε γιατι δεν περνετε ενα χυμα μειγμα απο το σουπερ μαρκετ, αλλα πατε  και αγοραζατε επωνυμα μειγματα, οπως MANITOBA, VERSELE LAGA κτλ που ειναι κ πανακριβα. 
> 
> Επισης, Γιατι δινετε περιλλα κ οχι ρουπσεν ; Γιατι σχολιαζετε το μεταλλαγμενο κεχρι, ενω οι ιδιοι τρωτε μεταλλαγμενα οσπρια κ τελος γιατι ψαχνεστε με τα μειγματα, τα βοτανα, τις περιεργες αυγοτροφες κτλ ;
> 
> Εκτος απο τον Πανο, εχω δει κ  εσενα Δημητρη (mitsman) κ τον Βασιλη (ΑΒΑΤΟΝ) να παρουσιαζετε αυγοτροφες που εχουν μεσα τα κερατα τους. Τελευταιο θυμαμαι του ΑΒΑΤΟΝ με τα 15 βοτανα κ τα αλευρια απο ζεα κτλ.. Αφου ο ιδιος προτιμας κ τρως το κατωτερο σιταρι, γιατι δινεις στα πουλια  ζεα ;
> 
> ΥΣ Δεν τσακωνομαστε συζητηση κανουμε, το ξερετε οτι σας αγαπω κ τους 2.


Tα ίδια πραγματα λέμε Στέλιο.

Και θα σου πω το εξής.

Εχουν γραφτεί εκατοντάδες σελίδες για τα μείγματα και τις αυγοτροφές.

Εχει βγει κάποιο μείγμα που θα συμφωνήσετε οι "πιο" έμπειροι ότι είναι καλό και θα το δίνουμε ?

Εχει βγει κάποια αυγοτροφή που θα συμφωνήσετε οι "πιο" έμπειροι ότι είναι καλή και θα τη δίνουμε ?

Οταν συμφωνήσετε να μου πείτε και μένα.

Οσο για τα βότανα που δίνω βλέπω απίστευτη αποδοχή από όλα τα πουλιά και γι αυτό συνεχίζω να το κάνω.Και ένας ακόμα λόγος είναι ότι έχω εμπιστοσύνη στον ******* (αυτό μου αρκεί).Αν στην πορεία διαπιστώσω κάτι που δεν μου αρέσει το κόβω "μαχαίρι".

Απλά τα πράγματα.

Εννοείται ρε Στελάρα κάνουμε συζήτηση.Αρκεί όμως να είναι "συζήτηση" και ανταλλαγή απόψεων με επιχειρήματα και τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ..............Και ένας ακόμα λόγος είναι ότι έχω εμπιστοσύνη στον ********** (αυτό μου αρκεί).Αν στην πορεία διαπιστώσω κάτι που δεν μου αρέσει το κόβω "μαχαίρι".........................


σε τέσσερεις καταναλωτές έχουμε: συσκευασίες κενού οξυγόνου με αέρα, μια με μαμούνι μέσα, και το μισό μείγμα να επιπλέει στο νερό...........περιμένω και από εσένα και το Μιτσ φωτογραφίες..........

εγώ που δεν έχω φάει και πιεί με τον *********** γιατί πρέπει να το εμπιστευτώ?????????

----------


## panos70

Ζητα του και θα σου στειλει 1 κιλο τροφη να δεις και να κρινεις μονο σου Κωστα,μου εστειλε κι εμενα δωρο και ολοι οι σποροι ηταν φρεσκοτατοι ,εγω αυτα περι κενου οξυγονου δεν τα δινω σημασια αλλα οι σποροι η το μειγμα του *****  απλα δεν παιζεται ,Κωστα ζητα του για πλακα ενα κιλο και κρινε μονος σου

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> σε τέσσερεις καταναλωτές έχουμε: συσκευασίες κενού οξυγόνου με αέρα, μια με μαμούνι μέσα, και το μισό μείγμα να επιπλέει στο νερό...........περιμένω και από εσένα και το Μιτσ φωτογραφίες..........
> 
> εγώ που δεν έχω φάει και πιεί με τον ************** γιατί πρέπει να το εμπιστευτώ?????????


Σου είπε κανείς ρε Κωστή να τον εμπιστευτείς ?

Οχι.

Οποιος έχει προβλημα....πολυ απλά δεν ξαναπαίρνει.Ετσι είναι το εμπόριο και έτσι λειτουργεί η αγορά.

Υπάρχουν παιδιά που παρακολουθούν τις τελευταίες μέρες αυτά που γράφονται εδω και έχουν φρίξει....Και το κακό είναι ότι δεν γραφουν.

Και γιατί να γράψουν άλλωστε ?

Οι πρώτοι είναι οι οι τελευταίοι ?

Αναρωτηθηκες ποτέ γιατί δεν γράφουν πολύ καλοί γνώστες του αντικειμένου εδώ πλέον ?

----------


## jk21

ξεκινησε η αναφορα απο το βασιλη που ανεφερε ονομα χωρις να εννοει το παιδι οτι το συγκεκριμενο ατομο εμπορευεται ,απλα οτι του δωσε καποιο μιγμα βοτανων να δοκιμασει .στην πορεια το μισοειπε ο οδυσσεας και συ βρε πανο το ειπες φορα παρτιδα ...

με αναγκαζετε να σβησω το ονομα ,γιατι πια παραβιαζει ξεκαθαρα τους κανονες .Τους ξερετε ξεκαθαρα και θα επρεπε ολοι μας ,οχι μονο εσεις να προσεχουμε .Οποιοσδηποτε προσδιορισμος για το ποιος εμπορευεται αυτο ή οποιο αλλο προιον απαγορευεται αυστηρως και ξεκαθαρα απο τους κανονες !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ζητα του και θα σου στειλει 1 κιλο τροφη να δεις και να κρινεις μονο σου Κωστα,μου εστειλε κι εμενα δωρο και ολοι οι σποροι ηταν φρεσκοτατοι ,εγω αυτα περι κενου οξυγονου δεν τα δινω σημασια αλλα οι σποροι η το μειγμα του *****  απλα δεν παιζεται ,Κωστα ζητα του για πλακα ενα κιλο και κρινε μονος σου


Τώρα "δέσαμε"

 :Happy0196:

----------


## panos70

Εγω δεν ειπα οτι εμπορευεται εγω ειπα οτι τα κανει δωρο αυτο εσεις το ειπατε   :Happy0196:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Σου είπε κανείς ρε Κωστή να τον εμπιστευτείς ?
> 
> Οχι.
> 
> Οποιος έχει προβλημα....πολυ απλά δεν ξαναπαίρνει.Ετσι είναι το εμπόριο και έτσι λειτουργεί η αγορά.
> 
> Υπάρχουν παιδιά που παρακολουθούν τις τελευταίες μέρες αυτά που γράφονται εδω και έχουν φρίξει....Και το κακό είναι ότι δεν γραφουν.
> 
> Και γιατί να γράψουν άλλωστε ?
> ...


απο εμενα δεν γραφουν..................εχω ζητησει απο την Δ.ο. να με διαγραψει για να παει το φορουμ μπροστα. τις μερες που δεν εγραφα αρχισαν να κελαιδανε πως θα πουλησουν πουλια. το ζηταω και δημοσια να διαγραφει ο λογαριασμος μου για να γραψουν αυτοι που λες χωρις αντιλογο και να μαθουμε πραγματα.

----------


## mitsman

> περιμένω και από εσένα και το Μιτσ φωτογραφίες..........
> 
> εγώ που δεν έχω φάει και πιεί με τον *********** γιατί πρέπει να το εμπιστευτώ?????????


οταν μου πεις το καλυτερο μειγμα στην Ελλαδα θα σου βαλω εκατο φωτογραφιες.... οσο κρυβεσαι πισω απο το δαχτυλο σου θα κρυβομαι και εγω πισω απο το δικο μου.... απλα εγω ειμαι και χοντρος και εξεχουν τα πατσοκιλα αριστερα και δεξια και φαινομαι λιγακι!!!!!


Εγω Στελλαρα μου για να ξερεις το μειγμα που πηρα τελευταια ειναι κεχρι, καναβουρι περιλλα βρωμη και λιναρι... 5 σπορια... πιο λιτο πεθαινεις....
Εγω η αυγοτροφη που δινω μεσα δεν εχει κερατα.... εχει βασικα πραγματα.
Εγω ειμαι μικρος και μαθαινω και κανω λαθη.... εγω εχω δωσει 5000 τα τελευταια 3 χρονια που ασχολουμαι.... 5000 χιλιαδες ευρω με τον ιδρωτα μου τα πεταξα σε λαθη που εχω κανει.... σε λαθη!!!!
Εγω αν δεις το φετινο μου θεμα για αναπαραγωγη ειμαι αυτος που λεω οσο πιο φυσικα χωρις πολλα πολλα....
εγω ειμαι αυτος που ρωτουσα μηπως ειναι υπερβολες ολα αυτα για τις καρδερινες πριν 2 χρονια και ολοι με εκραζαν επειδη ημουν ασχετος..
Ειμαι αυτος που εχω μιλησει πολλες φορες για υπερβολες στην διατροφη των πουλιων και ακουω τα εξαμαξης..........

Δεν πειραζει.... με τον χρονο θα αποδειχτει ποιος εχει δικιο και ποιος οχι........
Αν κανω λαθος, οπως κανω παντα θια βγω και θα το παραδεχτω....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> απο εμενα δεν γραφουν..................εχω ζητησει απο την Δ.ο. να με διαγραψει για να παει το φορουμ μπροστα. τις μερες που δεν εγραφα αρχισαν να κελαιδανε πως θα πουλησουν πουλια. το ζηταω και δημοσια να διαγραφει ο λογαριασμος μου για να γραψουν αυτοι που λες χωρις αντιλογο και να μαθουμε πραγματα.


Δεν είναι ανάγκη ρε Κωστή να σε διαγράψουν ακόμα μία φορά.

Τι θα βγει ?

Τίποτα.

Το θέμα είναι να μάθεις να ακούς....και να μαθαίνεις και συ.

Ολοι μαθαίνουμε συνεχώς και κανείς δεν τα ξέρει όλα.

Αλλοι μαθαίνουν απ τα λάθη τους και άλλοι μαθαίνουν απο τους πιο έμπειρους.

Οταν εγώ λοιπόν προσπαθώ να γλυτώσω απ αυτό ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ γιατι σε βλέπω να τους κυνηγάς όλους.

Ετσι....δουλειά δεν γίνεται.

Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο σκοπός σου αλλά προσωπικά εμένα δεν μ αρέσει.

----------


## jk21

θα βγουμε εκτος θεματος ,αλλα το φορουμ εχει παρει πολλα και απο τον οδυσσεα και απο αλλα παιδια που διαφωνουν ή συμφωνουν μαζι του .Δεν θα μιλησω σαν ομαδα αλλα σαν jk αυτη τη στιγμη .Σαν τον ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ ( Κωστα ) τον τελευταιο χρονο ελαχιστοι εχουν προσφερει ! αν μπορει να συμβιβαστει και να μην εκνευριζεται ωστε να μην υπαρχουν καποιες αντιπαραθεσεις που δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν ,δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καποιος καλυτερος απο αυτον .Οι χαρακτηρισμοι του στοχευοντας ατομα ειτε δικαια ειτε αδικα ,δεν συμβαλλουν σε αυτο που και ο ιδιος εχει βοηθησει τα μεγιστα να επιτευχθει εδω μεσα 

απο κει και περα τις δικαιολογιες δεν γραφω λογω του ταδε τις ακουω βερεσε ... εκτος αν το φορου ειναι του ταδε ή και του ταδε . αν καποιος πχ εχει προβλημα μαζι μου ,ναι τοτε τον καταλαβαινω ,αλλα το φορουμ δεν ειναι του Κωστα !

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ αν θετεις οριστικα θεμα διαγραφης και δεν το λες ,χαρην λογου για να γινει το αλλο που λες ,τοτε σε παρακαλω να το ζητησεις και με αναφορα στην ομαδα (στο παρον σου ποστ ) αυριο νηφαλια 

δεν με χαροποιει ,δεν θεωρω οτι παραβιασες κανεναν κανονα που να παραπεμπει σε οριστικη διαγραφη και ειναι δικια σου επιθυμια .θελω τον οδυσσεα που εχει γεμισει με χρησιμα ποστ τον τομεα των ιθαγενων (τη στιγμη που αλλοι κρατανε τα μυστικα για τον εαυτο τους και ενω ζητουσανε ελευθερη ενοτητα αναπαραγωγης δεν εχουμε δει ουτε ενα πουλι τους ) αλλα θελω τον ηρεμο οδυσσεα που κατηγορει καταστασεις και οχι προσωπα !Διαφωνω επεισης ξεκαθαρα για τα ατομα που στοχοποιεις στο μικρο διαστημα που δεν εγραφες .Δεν με νοιαζει τι κανει ο καθενας στις προσωπικες του επαφες ,αλλα εδω οποιος γραφει και δινει πληροφοριες που βοηθουν τα μελη και το κανει εντος κανονων ειναι σεβαστος και επιθυμητος !

----------


## ninos

> Αρκεί όμως να είναι "συζήτηση" και ανταλλαγή απόψεων με επιχειρήματα και τίποτε άλλο.


Συμφωνουμε ρε Βασιλη, αλλα δεν ανταλλαζουμε αποψεις, μονο γραφουμε "αυτο ειναι καλο". Ποια ειναι τα επιχηρηματα κ η ανταλλαγη αποψεων οταν υπαρχουν ερωτησεις οπως :

Α) Ειναι καλυτερο να βαζουμε μονο κεχρι στις ταϊστρες να τιγκαρουμε 3 φορες την εβδομαδα την αυγοτροφη με λιπαρους σπορους, λαχανικα, φυστικια κτλ. Τι γινεται ομως με  την υγρασια που μπορει να παρουν οι σποροι με τα λαχανικα ; Τι κανουμε στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης ; Τι κανουμε οταν εχουμε νεοσσους ; Τι κανουμε στην πτερορροια ;
Β)Τα ωμα αλευρα που δινεις στα πουλια ειναι ευκολοπεπτα ;  Κανει να τα τρωνε ωμα κ ποιες  πηγες το αναφερουν ;
Γ) Πως συσκευαζεται το μειγμα νοτιου ελλαδος απο την πηγη του κ ποια η προελευση του ;
Δ) Γιατι εχθες το μισο μειγμα μου ηταν επανω ; Εκανα κατι λαθος ; 

και αλλες ερωτησεις Βασιλη που δεν τις εχω γραψει εγω, εχουν τεθει απο παιδια, αλλα που ειναι οι απαντησεις - επιχειριματα ; Δεν μου αρεσει να διαβαζω μονο "αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο, εχει την καλυτερη αποδοχη κτλ"

Για να κλεισουμε κ το θεμα παρεξηγησης. Απο τον ανθρωπο που λες, ισως να ημουν ο πρωτος στο φορουμ που αγορασε μειγμα του.  Εννοειται τον εμπιστευομαι κ του εστειλα κ μνμ μετα το ποστ μου για τα μαμουνια, ζητωντας του μαλιστα κ "συγνωμη", εαν με το μηνυμα μου τον βαλω σε μπελαδες. 

Ομως θελω να το ψαχνω παραπανω κ δεν θελω να το ξεχωριζω. Θελω το καλυτερο απο το μειγμα αυτο, διαφορετικα θα εμενα στο υπαρχον που δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα. Δεν ειναι κακο αυτο Βασιλη. Επισης κ τον JK εμπιστευομαι, αλλα οταν μου βγαζει ενα καινουργιο βοτανι, δεν το δινω εαν δεν το ψαξω-ρωτησω, οσο κ εαν τον εκτιμω. Εαν το δοσω κ παθει κατι το πουλακι, παλι θα το γραψω στο φορουμ για να ενημερωθουμε ολοι για το καλο των πουλιων. Δεν σημαινει ομως, οτι τον κοντραρω κ θελω το κακο του. 

Οι φιλοι ειναι αυτοι που πρωτα θα σε κρινουν ακομα κ εαν πληγωθεις. Αντιθετα, ο εχθρος σου, θα σου λεει παντα τα καλυτερα κ ας βλεπει το λαθος σου.

Εγω εξαντλησα καθετι στο θεμα αυτο κ σταματω. Εαν καποιος γνωριζει τα παραπανω που ανεφερα κ εχει τις απαντησεις, ας τις γραψει. Σιγουρα αρκετα παιδια τις περιμενουν.

----------


## ninos

> θα βγουμε εκτος θεματος ,αλλα το φορουμ εχει παρει πολλα και απο τον οδυσσεα και απο αλλα παιδια που διαφωνουν ή συμφωνουν μαζι του .Δεν θα μιλησω σαν ομαδα αλλα σαν jk αυτη τη στιγμη .Σαν τον ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ ( Κωστα ) τον τελευταιο χρονο ελαχιστοι εχουν προσφερει ! αν μπορει να συμβιβαστει και να μην εκνευριζεται ωστε να μην υπαρχουν καποιες αντιπαραθεσεις που δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν ,δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καποιος καλυτερος απο αυτον .Οι χαρακτηρισμοι του στοχευοντας ατομα ειτε δικαια ειτε αδικα ,δεν συμβαλλουν σε αυτο που και ο ιδιος εχει βοηθησει τα μεγιστα να επιτευχθει εδω μεσα 
> 
> απο κει και περα τις δικαιολογιες δεν γραφω λογω του ταδε τις ακουω βερεσε ... εκτος αν το φορου ειναι του ταδε ή και του ταδε . αν καποιος πχ εχει προβλημα μαζι μου ,ναι τοτε τον καταλαβαινω ,αλλα το φορουμ δεν ειναι του Κωστα !
> 
> ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ αν θετεις οριστικα θεμα διαγραφης και δεν το λες ,χαρην λογου για να γινει το αλλο που λες ,τοτε σε παρακαλω να το ζητησεις και με αναφορα στην ομαδα (στο παρον σου ποστ ) αυριο νηφαλια 
> 
> δεν με χαροποιει ,δεν θεωρω οτι παραβιασες κανεναν κανονα που να παραπεμπει σε οριστικη διαγραφη και ειναι δικια σου επιθυμια .θελω τον οδυσσεα που εχει γεμισει με χρησιμα ποστ τον τομεα των ιθαγενων (τη στιγμη που αλλοι κρατανε τα μυστικα για τον εαυτο τους και ενω ζητουσανε ελευθερη ενοτητα αναπαραγωγης δεν εχουμε δει ουτε ενα πουλι τους ) αλλα θελω τον ηρεμο οδυσσεα που κατηγορει καταστασεις και οχι προσωπα !Διαφωνω επεισης ξεκαθαρα για τα ατομα που στοχοποιεις στο μικρο διαστημα που δεν εγραφες .Δεν με νοιαζει τι κανει ο καθενας στις προσωπικες του επαφες ,αλλα εδω οποιος γραφει και δινει πληροφοριες που βοηθουν τα μελη και το κανει εντος κανονων ειναι σεβαστος και επιθυμητος !


Συμφωνω κ εγω με τα οσα εγραψε ο Δημητρης.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Συμφωνουμε ρε Βασιλη, αλλα δεν ανταλλαζουμε αποψεις, μονο γραφουμε "αυτο ειναι καλο". Ποια ειναι τα επιχηρηματα κ η ανταλλαγη αποψεων οταν υπαρχουν ερωτησεις οπως :
> 
> Α) Ειναι καλυτερο να βαζουμε μονο κεχρι στις ταϊστρες να τιγκαρουμε 3 φορες την εβδομαδα την αυγοτροφη με λιπαρους σπορους, λαχανικα, φυστικια κτλ. Τι γινεται ομως με  την υγρασια που μπορει να παρουν οι σποροι με τα λαχανικα ; Τι κανουμε στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης ; Τι κανουμε οταν εχουμε νεοσσους ; Τι κανουμε στην πτερορροια ;
> Β)Τα ωμα αλευρα που δινεις στα πουλια ειναι ευκολοπεπτα ;  Κανει να τα τρωνε ωμα κ ποιες  πηγες το αναφερουν ;
> Γ) Πως συσκευαζεται το μειγμα νοτιου ελλαδος απο την πηγη του κ ποια η προελευση του ;
> Δ) Γιατι εχθες το μισο μειγμα μου ηταν επανω ; Εκανα κατι λαθος ; 
> 
> και αλλες ερωτησεις Βασιλη που δεν τις εχω γραψει εγω, εχουν τεθει απο παιδια, αλλα που ειναι οι απαντησεις - επιχειριματα ; Δεν μου αρεσει να διαβαζω μονο "αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο, εχει την καλυτερη αποδοχη κτλ"


Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα.

Πως θες να πάρεις απαντησεις Στέλιο ?

Δεν θα τις πάρεις ποτέ μ αυτη τη νοοτροπία που έχουμε.Δεν αφήνουμε κανέναν να μιλήσει γιατι όλοι τα ξέρουμε όλα.

Ολα...όμως.

Σε ότι αναφορά με το μείγμα σου.....σίγουρα δεν είναι καλό αυτό που βρήκες αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι έτυχε.Το έχουν δοκιμάσει παρα πολλά παιδια και είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.Δεν προσπαθώ να κάνω καμια διαφήμιση ...........αλλά ξέρεις κάτι ρε φίλε ?

Μου κάνουν πολύ οι άνθρωποι που παλεύουν πραγματικά για κάτι καλύτερο.

Και θα το υποστηρίξω.

Πιο απλά δεν μπορώ να το γράψω.

Απλα

Σταράτα

Αντρίκια.

----------


## mitsman

Στελιο ποσα κιλα τροφης εχεις παρει και σε ποσα κιλα σου ετυχε αυτο??
Μπορουμε να δουμε την αναλογια.


Αποψη μου ειναι, αυτο που απο την πρωτη στιγμη ειχα πει (το ειχα πει μεταξυ μας στον δημητρη και στα αλλα παιδια της διαχειρισης, υπαρχει ακομα γραμμενο αν θες να ψαξεις)
οταν λεγατε για ενα πολυ καλο μειγμα κτλ κτλ..... εγω ο χαζος πεταγομαι και λεω......

Δηλαδη τι???? τα σπορια ειναι τελεια???? τι???? τα φυτευει εκεινος και τα θεριζει εκεινος και ξερουμε τα παντα????
Ας μην κοροιδευομαστε.....

Απλα τα πραγματα, η διαφορα του μειγματος αυτου ειναι οτι εχει την καλυτερη συσταση σπορων συμφωνα παντα με τις ερευνες και τις πηγες του jk!
Τιποτα παραπανω δεν εχει αυτο το μειγμα!
Τωρα εμενα προσωπικα, δεν ξερω αν ηταν τυχαιο η οχι.... σε 40 συσκευασιες δεν μου παρουσιασε το παραμικρο προβλημα με μαμουνια...... που με οποιαδηποτε τροφη του εμποριου θα ειχε γινει το εκτροφειο μου εκτροφειο πεταλουδας!

Μην περιμενετε τιποτα παραπανω απο τα μειγματα εκτος απο μιια καλη συσταση.... ολα τα αλλα δεν αλλαζουν...

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Στελιο ποσα κιλα τροφης εχεις παρει και σε ποσα κιλα σου ετυχε αυτο??
> Μπορουμε να δουμε την αναλογια.
> 
> 
> Αποψη μου ειναι, αυτο που απο την πρωτη στιγμη ειχα πει (το ειχα πει μεταξυ μας στον δημητρη και στα αλλα παιδια της διαχειρισης, υπαρχει ακομα γραμμενο αν θες να ψαξεις)
> οταν λεγατε για ενα πολυ καλο μειγμα κτλ κτλ..... εγω ο χαζος πεταγομαι και λεω......
> 
> Δηλαδη τι???? τα σπορια ειναι τελεια???? τι???? τα φυτευει εκεινος και τα θεριζει εκεινος και ξερουμε τα παντα????
> Ας μην κοροιδευομαστε.....
> ...



Ετσι μπραβο! ... "Απλα, σταρατα & αντρικια" !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ετσι μπραβο! ... "Απλα, σταρατα & αντρικια" !


Μήπως διακρίνω ...ειρωνεία ?

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Μήπως διακρίνω ...ειρωνεία ?


Kαθε αλλο Βασιλη!
Εκφραζω την αποψη μου δανειζομενος την πολυ ξεκαθαρη φραση σου.

----------


## mitsman

Σειρά σου Γιώργο!!! Πρότεινε μου το καλύτερο !!! Απο εσένα περιμένω πολλα!!!! Έτσι μου έχουν πει!!!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

(οπου ακους πολλα κερασια, κρατα μικρο καλαθι Δημητρη!  :winky: )

Στο θεμα τωρα ...

Χαιρομαι Δημητρη που συμφωνουμε (οι δυο μας τουλαχιστον) στο οτι, *με τα μεχρι τωρα στοιχεια, το μιγμα αυτό δεν εχει κατι διαφορετικο στην ποιοτητα των σπορων του από τα υπολοιπα μιγματα.* 
Το μονο που το διαφοροποιει από τα υπολοιπα ετοιμα μιγματα είναι οι αναλογιες των σπορων: 
Αυτες που προτεινε ο Δημητρης (jk21) και οι οποιες υιοθετήθηκαν από πολλους, προκειμενου να φτιαξουν το δικο τους μιγμα από χυμα σπορους  (μεσα σε αυτους και γω).

Και θα μου πεις «γιατι τοτε εισαι αντιθετος με το μιγμα αυτό?»
Αν θυμαμαι καλα δεν καταφερθηκα εναντιον (το αντιθετο μαλιστα … καποια στιγμη προσπαθησα και να το δικαιολογησω).
Όμως αυτό που δεν μου αρεσε εδώ και πολύ καιρο είναι ο τροπος προωθησης του από την εταιρια. Και νομιζω ότι ολοι καταλαβαινουμε τι εννοω…
Ακομη περισσοτερο δε, δεν μου αρεσε ο τροπος αντιμετωπισης των πελατων τις αμεσως προηγουμενες μερες.
Κατατεθηκαν αποψεις & ερωτηματα από πελατες (και υποψηφιους πελατες). 
Περαν των 2-3 γενικων και αοριστων δημοσιευματων του εκπροσωπου της στο φορουμ, η μονη συγκεκριμενη απαντηση ηταν εκεινη η προσβλητικη για τους πελατες τοποθετηση. 

(Εδώ να θεσω και ένα ερωτημα προς την διαχειρηση: Υποτιθεται ότι ζητατε οι εταιριες να δινουν τις απαντησεις τους μεσω της διαχειρησης, και η διαχειρηση να τις μεταφερει στην κοινοτητα. Γιατι στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση επετραπει η κατευθείαν δημοσιευση της απαντησης της εταιριας στο φορουμ? Παρακαλω… να μην στρουθοκαμηλισουμε παλι…
Ηταν η κατ’ ευθειαν απαντηση της εταιριας και θα επρεπε να «εξαφανιστει» από την κοινη θεα αμεσα!...)

Ειμαι απειρος στην εκτροφη πουλιων Δημητρη. 
Αυτό όμως δεν σημαινει ότι δεν μπορω να εχω και την δικη μου κριση πανω στα σχετικα ερεθισματα που λαμβανω.

Ετσι λοιπον, κρινω ότι εγω δεν θα αγορασω το μιγμα αυτό, εκτος και αν αποδεδειγμενα αλλαξουν καποια πραγματα εκ μερους της εταιρειας και εφ’ οσον βεβαια δεν προκυψουν αλλα, αρνητικα στοιχεια.

Την αποψη αυτή ενισχυει και αυτό στο οποιο συμφωνησαμε στην αρχη: 
«με τα μεχρι τωρα στοιχεια, το μιγμα αυτό δεν εχει κατι διαφορετικο στην ποιοτητα των σπορων του από τα υπολοιπα μιγματα».

*Αρα, προς το παρον, μου ακουγεται μια χαρα το να φτιαχνω το δικο μου μιγμα από τους όποιους καλους χυμα σπορους βρω…*

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο θα ηθελα  πατωντας αναφορα στο συγκεκριμενο ποστ που εννοεις (μην το αναφερεις για να μην στοχοποιουμε δημοσια ) να μας παραπεμψεις .Δεν δεχομαι την αναφορα σου περι στρουθοκαμηλισμου .Υπηρξανε καποια ατομα που μιλησανε για το μιγμα θετικα .Αυτο δεν τους κανει εκπροσωπους της εταιριας ,εκτος αν καπου γινεται αμεση νυξη για την κυριοτητα του μιγματος .Προσφατα που υπηρξε αναφορα απο μελος για τον ποιος ειναι το προσωπο που εμπορευεται το μιγμα ,αφαιρεθηκε αμεσα καθως και κοντινες αναφορες αλλων μελων στο ιδιο προσωπο ,χωρις καν εκεινες να δεινουν απο μονες τους σαφη στοχο ,που ομως μετα την καθαρη αναφορα ,επρεπε και κεινες να αφαιρεθουν 

η Διαχειριση δεν εξαιρει κανεναν απο τους κανονες ! δεν εχει επισης ευθυνη για το αν ενας εμπορος ειναι ή δεν ειναι μελος καποιων φορουμ  και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα να εχει μελη της και εκτροφεις που εμπορευονται  πουλια και εμπορους που εμπορευονται προιοντα ,αρκει να μην κανουν κατι δημοσια και αρκει να βρισκονται εδω με την ιδιοτητα του απλου μελους και χομπιστα οργανωμενου ή μη

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Γιωργο θα ηθελα  πατωντας αναφορα στο συγκεκριμενο ποστ που εννοεις (μην το αναφερεις για να μην στοχοποιουμε δημοσια ) να μας παραπεμψεις ...


Δημητρη αυτο δεν μπορει να γινει τωρα! ... Στην απιθανη περιπτωση που συμφωνησει η διαχειρηση σε αυτο που λεω και διαγραφει, θα "καταρευσουν" πολλα μετεπειτα posts...

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να εχουμε την αναφορα σου ετσι κι αλλιως ,για να δω εστω τι εννοεις .Δεν μπορω να δεχθω οτι αφησαμε ξεκαθαρο ποστ που καποιος υιοθετει την κυριοτητα του μιγματος

----------


## Ρία

ξέρω ότι θα φανώ άκυρη αλλά επειδη δεν μπορώ να συμμετεχω στην συζητηση-διαφωνία-μικροκαυγάς-....κτλ κτλ επειδη καταλαμβάνει ίσα με 15-20 σελίδες,λέω να παραθεσω κ εγώ το μίγμα σπόρων που το έφτιαξα μόνη μου με χυμα σπόρους απο πετ σοπ (το καλύτερο που έχω βρει μέχρι στιγμής) τους οποιους τους έχω βάλει πρώτα στον ήλιο just in case!

----------


## panos70

> *οδυσσέας*                  απο εμενα δεν γραφουν..................εχω ζητησει απο την Δ.ο. να με  διαγραψει για να παει το φορουμ μπροστα. τις μερες που δεν εγραφα  αρχισαν να κελαιδανε πως θα πουλησουν πουλια. το ζηταω και δημοσια να  διαγραφει ο λογαριασμος μου για να γραψουν αυτοι που λες χωρις αντιλογο  και να μαθουμε πραγματα.


 Στα τοσα πολλα που γραφεις Κωστα, που και που γραφεις και καμια  μ.....α για να γελασουμε ε;

----------


## panos70

Και τι θα γινεται οταν δεν συμφωνουμε σε κατι θα ζηταμε να μας ΔΙΑΓΡΑΨΟΥΝ ;            ..........................  αν ειναι δυνατον ,ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΟΣΤ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ  γιατι ολα πρεπει να διαβαζονται απο τους αναγνωστες και οτι γραφουμε να σκεφτομαστε πρωτα πριν το στειλουμε  '' καλα και κακα ''

----------


## jk21

ΡΙΑ υποθετω ειναι για παπαγαλους ε; 

θα μας πεις τη συσταση να υπαρχει;

----------


## mitsman

> *Αρα, προς το παρον, μου ακουγεται μια χαρα το να φτιαχνω το δικο μου μιγμα από τους όποιους καλους χυμα σπορους βρω…*



Τα επιχειρηματα σου ειναι ακλώνητα!Δεν ξαναπαίρνω απο την συγκεκριμενη τροφη που αγοραζω.... ελα ρε Γιωργο απο εσενα περιμενα κατι καλυτερο!!!!!

----------


## Ρία

> ΡΙΑ υποθετω ειναι για παπαγαλους ε; 
> 
> θα μας πεις τη συσταση να υπαρχει;


χαχαχαχα!! ναι καλέ για παπαγάλους (εκτός αν είχα μεταλλαγμένα καναρία ε;;; )

λοιπόν η αναλογία είναι για κοκατίλ (δικιά σας) και είναι η εξής:

35% millet (ή αλλιώς "βόρι") 
20% καναρινόσπορο (ή αλλιώς "κεχρί" )
15 % βρώμη
10% ηλιόσπορος
5% λιναρόσπορος
5% κάρντι
5% περίλλα
5% καναβούρι

----------


## saxo_29

Εγω ενα εχω να σας πω...
η κορουλα μου που ειναι ενος, βρηκε τους σπορους απο την συγκεκριμενη καναρινοτροφη, καθως και τους ηλιοσπορους απο την παπαγαλοτροφη της  Versele Laga πολυ νοστημους μιας και εφαγε αρκετους μεχρι να  ανακαλυψω τι εκανε καθως εγω αλλαζα τις τροφες στα πουλια.
Με δεδομενο αυτο, εμπιστευομαι απολυτα τον αλανθαστο και επιστημονικο ελεγχο των τροφων που εκανε η κορη μου και συνεχιζω να ταιζω τα πουλια με τις ιδιες τροφες.

Τωρα περαν της πλακας για να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο, πιστευω οτι ολοι σιγουρα θελουμε και προσπαθουμε για κατι καλυτερο στην διατροφη των φτεροτων μας φιλων, αλλα καλο ειναι μιας και συζηταμε να μενουμε σε συζητηση και να μην τσακωνομαστε ή να χαλαμε τις καρδιες μας.
Ο καθενας κανει οτι εκεινος θεωρει καλυτερο για τα πουλακια του, και ολοι μαζι εδω πασχιζουμε να μαθουμε πεντε πραγματα παραπανο. 
Το να φτανουμε σε σημεια να ζητουνται διαγραφες κλπ εμενα προσωπικα με στεναχωρει πολυ. Εχω μαθει πολλα πραγματα απο ολους σας και πιστευω οτι ο καθενας σας εχει δωσει πολλα σ'αυτην την κοινοτητα. 
Το θεωρω λοιπον αδιανοητο να φτασουμε σε τετοιες καταστασεις μετα απο τοσο καιρο φιλιας που εχετε αναπτυξει και τοσα ξενυχτια που εχετε κανει για το καλο των φτεροτων σας φιλων.

----------


## Ρία

> Εγω ενα εχω να σας πω...
> η κορουλα μου που ειναι ενος, βρηκε τους σπορους απο την συγκεκριμενη καναρινοτροφη, καθως και τους ηλιοσπορους απο την παπαγαλοτροφη της  Versele Laga πολυ νοστημους μιας και εφαγε αρκετους μεχρι να  ανακαλυψω τι εκανε καθως εγω αλλαζα τις τροφες στα πουλια.
> Με δεδομενο αυτο, εμπιστευομαι απολυτα τον αλανθαστο και επιστημονικο ελεγχο των τροφων που εκανε η κορη μου και συνεχιζω να ταιζω τα πουλια με τις ιδιες τροφες.


χαχαχαχαχα πεθαινωωωωωωωωω  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy: 




> Τωρα περαν της πλακας για να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο, πιστευω οτι ολοι σιγουρα θελουμε και προσπαθουμε για κατι καλυτερο στην διατροφη των φτεροτων μας φιλων, αλλα καλο ειναι μιας και συζηταμε να μενουμε σε συζητηση και να μην τσακωνομαστε ή να χαλαμε τις καρδιες μας.
> Ο καθενας κανει οτι εκεινος θεωρει καλυτερο για τα πουλακια του, και ολοι μαζι εδω πασχιζουμε να μαθουμε πεντε πραγματα παραπανο. 
> Το να φτανουμε σε σημεια να ζητουνται διαγραφες κλπ εμενα προσωπικα με στεναχωρει πολυ. Εχω μαθει πολλα πραγματα απο ολους σας και πιστευω οτι ο καθενας σας εχει δωσει πολλα σ'αυτην την κοινοτητα. 
> Το θεωρω λοιπον αδιανοητο να φτασουμε σε τετοιες καταστασεις μετα απο τοσο καιρο φιλιας που εχετε αναπτυξει και τοσα ξενυχτια που εχετε κανει για το καλο των φτεροτων σας φιλων.



+1 στον κωστα!

----------


## jk21

Επειδη γνωριζω την νοοτροπια του Γιωργου ,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν εβλεπε εμπρακτες κινησεις που να εξασφαλιζαν την ποιοτητα του προιοντος (λεω εξασφαλιζαν ,οχι ανεβαζαν και εχει σημασια ) θα ηταν ο πρωτος που θα το δοκιμαζε και εδινε ισως και ακριβοτερη τιμη απο αυτη που εχει ,γιατι αυτο που τον νοιαζει ειναι ενα σιγουρα καλο προιον .Το παραπονο του Γιωργου και καποιων αλλων ,ειναι οτι δεν πηρανε εστω εμμεσα απαντησεις σε καποια ερωτηματα που εχουν κανει .Για να δοθουν αμεσα απο το ατομο που εμπορευεται το προιον ,αν το εκανε με κανονικο ποστ ειναι λογικο να παραβιαζε τους κανονισμους και σιγουρα αυτο τον δυσκολευει στο να το κανει .Ομως εχω ξαναπει οτι η διαχειριση μπορει να δημοσιευσει αναλυτικα ,την οποια απαντηση της σταλει μεσω πμ ή μεσω mail 

Συνεχιζω επισης να πιστευω οτι οι οποιες τριβες υπηρξαν ,σαν τελικο αποτελεσμα θα εχουν καλυτερα μιγματα στην αγορα ειτε απο τη συγκεκριμενη πηγη ,ειτε στην πορεια και απο αλλες

----------


## mitsman

> .Το παραπονο του Γιωργου και καποιων αλλων ,ειναι οτι δεν πηρανε εστω εμμεσα απαντησεις σε καποια ερωτηματα που εχουν κανει .


και εγω το ιδιο παραπονο εχω!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΡΙΑ  αναλογα με το βαρος των πουλιων (αν ειναι παχουλα ) να βαζεις και 10 % επιπλεον κινοα .Υπαρχει σε μικρες ποσοτητες και σε μαρκετ εχω μαθει (βιολογικη ) σχεδον στα 7.5 το κιλο (νομιζω 250 γρ ή μισοκιλες συσκευασιες )

----------


## Ρία

πολύ ωραία θα το έχω υπ όψιν μου. Δηλαδή αν είναι παχουλά βάζω περίσσοτερη κινόα; σε τι χρησιμευει αυτό;

----------


## jk21

με την κινοα  *O σπόρος κινόα και η αξία του στη διατροφή των πτηνών*εξασφαλιζεις με την προσθηκη ,επαρκεια πρωτεινης με δραστικη μειωση των λιπαρων στο μιγμα .Δεν εχει να ζηλεψει σε πρωτεινη τους λιπαρους σπορους .Σε πουλια που εχει εξασφαλιστει οτι ειναι αποδεκτη (ολοενα και περισσοτερη την δοκιμαζουν οπως ειναι στα μιγματα και εχω στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις θετικα μηνυματα ) για μενα ,αν δεν υπολιγιζει καποιος το οικονομικο ,μπορει και πρεπει να αντικαταστησει ομοιομορφα οσους αλλους αμυλουχους σπορους υπαρχουν μεχρι και σε ποσοστο 30 % αν πχ αυτοι φτανουν το 70 % 

στα μιγματα με πολυ μιλλετ (διαφορα ειδη ) οπως των παπαγαλων ,η μειωση να γινεται κυριως σε αυτα ,γιατι καναρινοσπορος και βρωμη ,ειναι ανωτερα θρεπτικα απο το μιλλετ

----------


## Ρία

μμμμ... τα δικά μου στο μιλλετ έχουν ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία. ναι η τιμή της είναι λίγο τσιμπιμένη. Την έχω βρει κ χύμα κ σε βιολογικά προϊόντα.

βέβαια να ξέρετε ότι δεν βάζω σκέτους ηλιόσπορους αλλά μίγμα που έχει μέσα κινόα. ίσως να κάνω 25% μιλετ και 10% κινόα. καλό δεν είναι;
λιπαρός σπόρος είναι κ ο ηλιόσπορος που ίσως να βγάλω κ από αυτόν λίγο γιατί τον χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά στην εκπαίδευση οποτε τον τρώνε ουτως ή άλλως

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ειναι ! ναι ο ηλιοσπορος σε περιοδους που δεν εχουμε ιδιαιτερη αναγκη σε αμινοξεα ,καλα ειναι να λιγοστευει

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> ΥΣ Δεν τσακωνομαστε συζητηση κανουμε, το ξερετε οτι σας αγαπω κ τους 2.



Στέλιο ο******* μου είπε ότι ζηλεύει που δεν είναι στην λίστα αυτών που αγαπάς.
Δεν έχει τίποτα μαζί σου ,αντίθετα σε ευχαριστεί που έγινε αιτία το δικό σου ποστ να γραφούν τόσες σελίδες,για ένα προϊόν έμπνευσης του Δημήτρη jk, άρα προϊόν που δημιουργηθηκε από το φόρουμ αυτό,σχολιάστηκε τόσο αρνητικά ,όσο και περισσότερο θα αγαπηθεί στο μέλλον.
Το μόνο παράπονο που έχει από εσένα είναι ότι ,δεν φρόντισες αυτό το προϊόν,όσο το φρόντισε εκείνος μέχρι να φτάσει σε εσένα.
Στην χώρα των θαυμάτων κάποιοι δεν πίνουν κρασί δεύτερη φορά με ανθρώπους που δεν συμπαθούν.

Οδυσσέα, να ξέρεις ότι εκτιμώ το κρασί που γνωρίζω ότι "κτυπάει" ,και όχι αυτό που δεν ξέρω πότε θα κτυπήσει Γιώργο,
βέβαια η επιλογή για το πότε θα πιω παραμένει σε έμενα.

----------


## Ρία

> μια χαρα ειναι ! ναι ο ηλιοσπορος σε περιοδους που δεν εχουμε ιδιαιτερη αναγκη σε αμινοξεα ,καλα ειναι να λιγοστευει


τέλεια. Απο βδομαδα θα βγω στην γύρα (τελικά δεν έφυγα για σκ)

----------


## οδυσσέας

Ρια το μειγμα που εχεις βαλει στη φωτογραφια ειναι σε ποτηρι με νερο η χωρις?

----------


## Ρία

όχι καλέ. δεν εχει νερό! θελεις να του βάλω νερό κ να σας το βγάλω φωτό;

----------


## οδυσσέας

ναι. αν θες να μαθεις αν αυτο που ταιζεις ειναι σποροι σωστοι.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.
Στην χωρα των θαυματων, καθε αρνι απο το ποδαρι του κρεμεται ...
.

----------


## Ρία

εντάξει. όμως θα σου στείλω σε πμ τις φωτό γιατί θα προτιμουσα να μην συνεχιστεί αυτη η αντιπαραθεση που υπάρχει γιατί φέρνει σε δύσκολη θέση τα μέλη του φόρουμ  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

> ναι. αν θες να μαθεις αν αυτο που ταιζεις ειναι σποροι σωστοι.


Πως δειχνει αυτο αν ειναι σωστοι οι σποροι???? μπορειτε να μου το εξηγησετε λιγο σας παρακαλω?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> εντάξει. όμως θα σου στείλω σε πμ τις φωτό γιατί θα προτιμουσα να μην συνεχιστεί αυτη η αντιπαραθεση που υπάρχει γιατί φέρνει σε δύσκολη θέση τα μέλη του φόρουμ


οχι Ρια δεν θελω να θα μου στειλεις με πμ τις φωτογραφιες.... και επειδη στενοχωρησα φιλους απο αυτο το θεμα, ζηταω απο την Δ.Ο. να κλειδωθει το παρον θεμα. οποιος θελει να μαθει για τα μιγματα να ανοιξει δικο του θεμα.

----------


## jk21

ΡΙΑ το οτι αντι να συζηταμε επι της ουσιας του θεματος ,εχουμε αντιπαραθεσεις που ξεκινουν για μενα απο τις μη << θεσεις >> αυτων που επρεπε να τις εχουν (δικαιωμα τους ) δεν παει να πει οτι το θεμα αυτο που εχει δωσει τι δυνατοτητα να δουμε μιγματα με αλλα αντι αλλων σπορων απο τους αναφερομενους στην επισημη συσταση μιγματος ,το θεμα αυτο που εχει δειξει αφυδατωμενους παλιοκαιρισμενους  ξερους ή κενους σε περιεχομενο σπορους να μενουν στην επιφανεια σχεδον ολοι σε παλιοτερα μιγματα (αυτο σαν απαντηση στο δημητρη σε ερωτηση που εκανε ) ,το θεμα αυτο που μας εδειξε σπορους να κολλανε στο χερι και οταν μπαινουν στο ποτηρι ,να νομιζουμε οτι βλεπουμε λαδωμενο νερο απο ξεματιασμα ... 

αυτο το θεμα εχει λογο να υπαρχει ,γιατι αν δεν βαζετε τις φωτο απο τους σπορους που αγοραζετε ,θα συνεχιζετε ισως να παιρνετε λαθος σπορους για τα πουλια σας και θα σας κοροιδευουν οι πετ σοπαδες ή αυτοι που τους δινουν σε χονδρικη .Το βημα του gbc υπαρχει και θα υπαρχει ,γιατι θελει τη χαλαρη χομπιστικη εκτροφη και το φιλικο κλιμα ,αλλα υπαρχει και για να αρθρωνει λογο και απαιτησεις για την ποιοτητα των τροφων των πουλιων μας ! 

0χι ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ το θεμα δεν εχει παραβιασει κανενα κανονα για να κλειδωσει και αν υπαρξει μεσα απο συζητηση της διαχειρισης ,καποια αποφαση στο τι πλαισια (ιδια ή διαφορετικα ) θα κινηθει απο δω και περα ,ωστε να εξυπηρετει το σκοπο του ,αλλα επι της ουσιας ,θα την εχετε εδω .Αλλιως συνεχιζουμε και αν εχουμε να πουμε τιποτα επι της ουσιας ας το πουμε .Αν οχι  για κρασια και για αρνια ,υπαρχουν και αλλα φορουμ !

----------


## jk21

αν ο Οδυσσεας επειδη ανοιξε το θεμα ,δεν θελει να συνεχιστει ,δηλωνω οτι αναλαμβανω εγω την πατροτητα ανοιγματος του θεματος ! ειναι σαν να το ανοιξα εγω .Απλα τοτε με ειχε προλαβει !

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ... συνεχιζουμε και αν εχουμε να πουμε τιποτα επι της ουσιας ας το πουμε .Αν οχι  για κρασια και για αρνια ,υπαρχουν και αλλα φορουμ !


Με στεναχωρει το οτι κρινεις βιαστικα Δημητρη... 
Επι της ουσιας μιλαμε. Και οι παροιμιες εχουν την θεση τους εδω, οταν θιγουν θεματα ουσιας.
Η φραση "καθε αρνι απο το ποδαρι του κρεμεται" χρησιμοποιειται απο τον λαο της "χωρας των θαυματων" για να πει οτι, "*ο καθε ενας υφισταται τις συνεπειες των πραξεων του*".
Εφ' οσον βλεπω οτι η εταιρια συνεχιζει να "βγαζει την ουρα της" εξω απο το προβλημα που παρουσιαστηκε και να ακολουθει την ιδια τακτικη που ακολουθησε απο την αρχη, δινω την δικη μου απαντηση με την φραση αυτη.
Αν θεωρεις οτι η απαντηση μου προς την εταιρια δεν ειναι στα πλαισια των κανονων του φορουμ, μπορεις να διαγραψεις και αυτη και οποιες αλλες δικες μου εχουν απευθυνθει προς την εν λογω εταιρια ...

Δυσκολα θα φυγω για αλλο φορουμ 2η φορα ... Θα ειμαι εδω οσο το επιθυμω εγω (και οσο μου το επιτρεπει η διαχειρηση) και θα εκφραζω την αποψη μου (ειτε ενοχλει καποιους, ειτε οχι).

Με στεναχωρει επισης που δεν ικανοποιειται η επιθυμια του θεματοθετη του νηματος.
Δεν διαφωνω σε καμια περιπτωση στο οτι ειναι πολυ χρησιμο το θεμα, αλλα συνηθιζεται οταν ο θεματοθετης ζητα κλειδωμα, αυτο να γινεται. Και βεαβαι η οποια χρησιμη πληροφορια του θεματος, θα παραμεινει σε δημοσια θεα ωστε να ανοιγει τα ματια των αναγνωστων...
Απο κει και περα μπορει να συνεχιστει με αλλο νημα που θα ανοιξεις εσυ ή καποιος αλλος...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> και ξανακανω εγω την ερωτηση μου..... ποιο μειγμα ειναι καλυτερο????


Δημήτρη , δεν υπάρχει απάντηση σε αυτή την ερώτηση,
αν μπορούμε να  συγκρίνομαι δυο ανόμοια πράγματα και αντί του μείγματος αυτού ήταν το γάλα,
τότε θα ήταν το γάλα που αρμέγει ο τσοπάνης και πουλά στην βιομηχανία γάλακτος για μαζική κατανάλωση,
για να είμαστε όμως πιο ακριβείς ,δεν είναι ούτε αυτό που θα πρόσφερε στην οικογένεια του.

----------


## jk21

> αντι να συζηταμε επι της ουσιας του θεματος ,εχουμε αντιπαραθεσεις που ξεκινουν για μενα *απο τις μη << θεσεις >> αυτων που επρεπε να τις εχουν (δικαιωμα τους ) *



Νομιζω η πρωτη φραση μου στο προηγουμενο ποστ ,δηλωνει ξεκαθαρα την θεση μου για το τι οδηγει σε παροιμιες .

καθε παροιμια ,γενναει ισως την αναγκη ανταπαντησης με αλλη παροιμια ,αλλα θα ηθελα να υπαρχει κατι τετοιο οταν η παροιμια ειναι θεση επι της ουσιας των μιγματων που συζητουμε και της βελτιωσης τους και οχι σαν απαντηση σε προσωπικες αντιπαραθεσεις 

δεν επιθυμω την φυγη κανενος μελους ,που εχει προσφερει σε αυτη την παρεα και ΟΛΑ τα μελη που συμμετεχουν στο παρον νημα ,ειναι μελη που εχουν προσφερει και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα συνεχισουν να το κανουν ! ΟΛΑ !!!

Αν ο θεματοθετης επιμεινει στο να κλειδωθει το θεμα ,η θεση του θα γινει σεβαστη ,αν και περιμενω απαντηση διαφορετικη ,μετα την αναληψη απο εμενα της ευθυνης της πατροτητας του παροντος θεματος .Αν τελικα το θεμα κλειδωθει ,θα ανοιξει νεο απο μενα που απο το πρωτο ποστ θα παραπεμπει προς ενημερωση και συνεχεια και στο παρον .

Αυτο που θα αλλαξει απο δω και μπρος ειναι σαφεις οδηγιες απο την ομαδα ,στο πως πρεπει να συνεχιστει το θεμα ,ωστε να δινει ουσια και να μην κουραζει

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ...
> 
> καθε παροιμια ,γενναει ισως την αναγκη ανταπαντησης με αλλη παροιμια ,αλλα θα ηθελα να υπαρχει κατι τετοιο οταν η παροιμια ειναι θεση επι της ουσιας των μιγματων που συζητουμε και της βελτιωσης τους ...


Επιμενω οτι η τοποθετηση μου εχει να κανει με την ουσια. Δεν μιλω για τον σεβασμο προς συμφορουμιστα, αλλα ο ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ προς τον καταναλωτη-πελατη ειναι Η ΟΥΣΙΑ. Απο κει θα βγει και το καλο ή κακο μιγμα ...

Τελος παντων ... με το συγκεκριμενο μιγμα της εν λογω εταιριας ασχοληθηκα αρκετα ... 
Δεν προκειται να ασχοληθω στο μελλον αλλο με αυτο ... ουτε στην θεωρια, ουτε στην πραξη ...

----------


## Ρία

Να παίξω λοιπον για αλλη μία φορά τον ρόλο της "άκυρης"  ::  και α πω ότι απο περιέργεια εχθές έβαλα τους σπόρους μέσα στο νερό αλλα δεν έβγαλα φωτό γιατί το κιν ήταν κλειστό κ δεν ήξερα που ήταν. Μερικοι σπόροι ήταν στην επιφάνεια κ κυρίως λιναρόσπορος κ ελάχιστος καναρινόσπορος (κεχρί). Λάδι δεν υπήρχε ευτυχως

----------


## jk21

αν  ηταν μερικοι και οχι πολλοι ,μπορει να μην ειναι τελειο ,αλλα ειναι καλο .Δες αν τρωνε το λιναρι ,οσο τους αλλους σπορους στην πορεια ...

----------


## Ρία

όλα τα τρώνε! αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι ο λινανόσπορος όταν ήταν βρεγμένος ήταν σαν να είχε ξεκινησει να λιώνει. είχε γίνει μαλακός.

απο περιέργεια έβαλα την βρεγμένη τροφή σε ένα πιάτο εχθές, την άπλωσα καλά κ σήμερα είχε στεγνώσει κ ο μόνος σπόρος που είχε κολλησει στο πιάτο ήταν το λινάρι. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό;

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω ... θα το δοκιμασω

αν μου λεγες για την κια ισως ...

----------


## Ρία

!οκ. δοκιμάστε το γιατί μ κίνησε την περιέργεια!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Τελος παντων ... με το συγκεκριμενο μιγμα της εν λογω εταιριας ασχοληθηκα αρκετα ... 
> Δεν προκειται να ασχοληθω στο μελλον αλλο με αυτο ... ουτε στην θεωρια, ουτε στην πραξη ...


συμφωνω απολυτα. :Party0038:

----------


## mitsman

> Πως δειχνει αυτο αν ειναι σωστοι οι σποροι???? μπορειτε να μου το εξηγησετε λιγο σας παρακαλω?


Ας ξανακανω εγω την ερωτηση μου αν και πηρα μια καποια απαντηση σε προσωπικο επιπεδο.... προτιμω ομως να ξερουμε ολοι!

Πως ξεχωριζουμε τον καλο σπορο απο τον κακο σπόρο??? κατι τεκμηριωμενο....
Αυτο που λεμε με τα σπορια στο νερο δεν εχει τεκμηριωθει ποτε.... 


Αμα θελετε να συζητατε 2-3 ατομα και να κανετε τον μονολογο σας και οποιος πει κατι αντιθετο απλα να τον κραζετε  χωρις επιχειρηματα χωρις τιποτα.... τα αντιθετα αποτελεσματα θα εχετε απο αυτα που θελετε.... πιστευοντας παντα στις αγνες προθεσεις σας!

----------


## jk21

> .....το θεμα αυτο που εχει δειξει αφυδατωμενους παλιοκαιρισμενους  ξερους ή κενους σε περιεχομενο σπορους να μενουν στην επιφανεια σχεδον ολοι σε παλιοτερα μιγματα (αυτο σαν απαντηση στο δημητρη σε ερωτηση που εκανε )



την δικια μου απαντηση την εδωσα ,σωστη ή λαθος .αυτο ξερω ,αυτο μου εχουν πει και αυτο λεει η λογικη μου .οταν λειπει η υγρασια ειναι πιο ευκολο να μεινουν στον αφρο .Ειναι σαν ενα σφουγγαρι που μεχρι να ρουφηξει νερο επιπλεει ,αλλα σιγα σιγα μολις ρουφηξει βουλιαζει .

αν καποιος ξερει κατι διαφορετικο ας το καταθεσει να μαθουμε

----------


## mitsman

ειναι απο τα τελευταια μου ποστ στο φορουμ αυτο..... 
ενας σπορος χωρις υγρασια γιατι ειναι κακος???? τεκμηριωστε το αφου ετσι το θελετε.... με ερευνα

Ο πατερας μου καθε χρονο  κραταει σπορια απο ντοματα να φυτεψουμε την επομενη χρονια , οταν τα βαζουμε στο νερο ολα επιπλεουν και μενουν στον αφρο, τα σπορια αυτα βλασταινουν και γινοντα νεες ντοματιες επι 12 χρονια που ασχολουμε μαζι του.... αρα ειναι αχρηστος σπορος?

----------


## jk21

καποιοι σποροι ειναι αρκετα ελαφροι και η ανωση του νερου τους κραταει στην επιφανεια .εχει σημασια το βαρος τους σε σχεση με το σχημα τους και το πλατος τους ,ωστε η ανωση τελικα να τους κρατα στην αρχη ή μονιμα επιπλεοντες 

δεν εχω κατι επιστημονικοτερο ειδικο σε αυτο που μας ρωτας .την απαντηση που λες οτι πηρες σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ,ελπιζω να την εχουμε και δημοσια ,τεκμηριωμενη επιστημονικα ή μη

----------


## mitsman

Την απαντηση μου την εδωσε ο Κωστας... ελπιζω να την μοιραστει και με εσας.........

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη (Μιτσμαν) για να βαλουμε καποια πραγματα σε σειρα. κανενας μας δεν κατηγορησε την συσταση του μειγματος. κακος εσυ και ο ********* λετε οτι δεν στηριζουμε την συνταγη του Jk21. ενα φαγητο που δεν εχει τα ιδια υλικα με το αρχικο και ειναι ανοστο, δεν κατηγορεις την συνταγη αλλα τα υλικα. τα υλικα ψαχνουμε να μαθουμε. 

εσυ ειπες  οτι καποιες απο τις συσκευασιες που πηρες ειχαν παρει αερα. στου στελιο ειχε παρει και αερα και ειχε μαμουνι. αυτο που προσπαθουμε να μαθουμε ειναι αν οι σποροι εχουν ψυχα μεσα για να τρωνε τα πουλια η ειναι μονο τσοφλι. ο ποιο χοντροκομενος πρακτικος τροπος ειναι το ποτηρι με το νερο. δεν λεμε για τα μικρα σπορια οπως η κια το νυχτολουλουδο κ.α. λεμε για το κεχρι το καναβουρι που το μισο παει στον πατο και το αλλο μισο μενει στην επιφανεια. 

κανε εσυ την ερευνα ριξε μια χουφτα σπορους νιζερ μεσα στο νερο παρε αυτους που επιπλεουν και προσπαθησε να φτιαξεις φυτρες και πες μας το αποτελεσμα.

παρε εναν απο τους σπορους (κεχρι,καναβουρι, ηλιοσπορο)που επιπλεουν και με ενα μαχαιρι ανοιξε τους να δεις αν εχουν μεσα ψυχα.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι επιστημονικο τεκμηριο ,αλλα το τεστ του νερου ,αναφερεται και εδω 

http://pteclairehort.org/saving.html
μιλα βεβαια για αναμονη και ελεγχο αν εχουν μεινει στην επιφανεια ,μετα απο καποιες ωρες

*Testing Seeds, or Will They Grow, Yes or No ?*

*the floating test*
*Place some seeds in a small glass of water – wait a few hours – those that float, won`t germinate; those that sink, should still be viable (plant these now)*

*the wet paper towel test*
Count out 20 seeds. Spread seeds on several layers of premoistened paper towels or paper napkins – roll them up carefully in the paper so they stay separate, tuck the rolled paper into a plastic bag, and keep the incubating seeds in a warm place (70 to 80°F or 21 to 27°C) – check the seeds in two or three days and every day thereafter for a week or so, for evidence of germination. If a root or cotyledon protrudes through the seed coat, the seed has germinated. When some seeds have sprouted, and a one-week wait indicates that no more are about to emerge, you can calculate your rate of germination. Allow three weeks at the outside for most varieties to germinate.

_Ooops, or Now What Happens?_

*Seeds getting wet*
If the seed packet gets wet or damp and re-dries, the seeds will probably not be good (they begin the germination process by absorbing water, they dry out and die).

*Seed packets left in sun*
Seeds will probably get "cooked" and won't germinate.

*Using Old Seeds*
Germination rates usually decline with old seed. Plant the seed more thickly than usual to compensate for the lower germination rate (try the two tests above, first, to see if it's worthwhile to even try).

 
_Types of Seeds, or What`s the Difference, Anyway?_

*hybrids*
Usually designated as F1 (which stands for the first-generation offspring of two inbred parents) or F2, or the name may include the letters _cv_ (meaning: cultivated variety) – popular because are grown for a particular "improved" trait – but the seeds produce seedlings unlike the parent plants and in most cases are sterile.

*open-pollinated*
Aka standard or heirloom – they produce seeds that grow into plants that are very like the parents. Best to work with annuals, since biennials (i.e. parsley) often die over the winter months and won't achieve the maturity needed for seed production.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.
FOURTH EDITION

*HARTMANN*’S *PLANT SCIENCE* *Growth, Development, and Utilization of Cultivated Plants*

Margaret J. McMahon
Department of Horticulture and Crop Science The Ohio State University

Απο το κεφάλαιο "Seed Storage and Viability Testing"  
"...
One easy means of determining the possible germinability of a seed lot is a cut test. Seeds of a representative sample are simply cut in half to see whether there is an embryo inside. Often the embryo has aborted or has been eaten by insects and, of course, the seed would not germinate. The mere presence of an embryo, however, does not mean it is alive.

*Another simple test is to float the seeds in water. Quite often the “floaters” are empty seeds and can be skimmed off. The sound, full seeds sink and are the ones to be planted.*
..."

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.

Να κανουμε και μια συνοψη για τους εμπειρικους τροπους που εχουμε μεχρι τωρα για την αναγνωριση της ποιοτητας των σπορων μας.

*Λαδιλα, επιπλεοντες σποροι, "αραχνουλα", ποικιλοχρωμια* 





> Προσωπικη αποψη μεχρι να αποδειχτει το αντιθετο, ειναι οτι δεν ειναι "κακοι" ολοι οι σποροι που επιπλεουν.
> Καποια ειδη, λογω σχηματος και βαρους μπορει να επιπλεουν.
> 
> Η ποικιλοχρωμια αναφερθηκε αλλα δεν της δοθηκε σημασια ... κι ομως εχει ...
> (Ας παρουμε για παραδειγμα την φωτογραφια που ανεβασε ο Δημητρης (jk21))
> Κανε zoom την εικονα και παρατηρησε το χρωμα των σπορων βρωμης ... 
> Η αλοιωση του χρωματος μπορει αν οφειλεται σε διαφορους παραγοντες απο την παραγωγη μεχρι και την διαθεση.
> Καιρικες συνθηξες, θερμοκρασια επεξεργασιας, μυκητες ...


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
Επειδη η μνημη μου μπορει να με προδωσε παλι, ας προστεθει στην λιστα οτι ξεχασα για την αναγνωριση

----------


## johnrider

http://www.fytokomia.gr/permalink/3773.html

----------


## jk21

αρα αν τους βαζουμε στον ηλιο ,μπορει να κανουμε ψιλοαποστειρωση με τις uv αλλα πιθανον καταστρεφουμε και τη βλαστικοτητα του σπορου 

επισης το  <<  μοσχομυρωδατο >>  λαδακι που λεγαμε τις προαλλες , δεν το βαλανε μονο για τη σκονη ,αλλα και για να μην εχουν τα περσινα παρατραγουδα του καλοκαιριου που ειχε γεμισει ο τοπος ψειρα των σπορων ...   Προνοητικοι οι ανθρωποι !

http://www.fytokomia.gr/permalink/3773.html

Αν ο έλεγχος των εντόμων που καταστρέφει τους σπόρους σιτηρών παρουσιάζει δυσκολίες ή αν η ποσότητα σπόρου είναι υπερβολική για να διατηρηθεί ακόμη και για μικρές περιόδους στον καταψύκτη,* χύνουμε πάνω στους σπόρους λάδι μηχανής για να πνίξουμε τα έντομα.* Δεν είναι από τις ωραιότερες μεταχειρίσεις αλλά οι σπόροι μπορούν κάλλιστα να καθαριστούν πριν από την σπορά.

----------


## Ρία

εγώ να ρωτησω κάτι άλλο;;; αν απλά τους πλύνουμε κ μετά τους απλώσουμε σε ένα ταψί κ τους βάλουμε στο φουρνο, δεν θα κάνουμε την δουλειά μας;

----------


## jk21

αν διαβασεις το λινκ που εβαλε ο Γιαννης τοσο η εισοδος υγρασιας με το πλυσιμο ,οσο κυριως ο φουρνος με τη θερμοκρασια του ,θα επιδρασουν αρνητικα

----------


## Ρία

πιο αρνητικά απο το λάδι μηχανης;;;;;

----------


## panos70

μετα απο 38 σελιδες με μηνυματα τελικα συμπερασμα βγηκε ; καναμε ενα βημα παραπανω η μειναμε στασημοι ;

----------


## VASSILIOS

> μετα απο 38 σελιδες με μηνυματα τελικα συμπερασμα βγηκε ; καναμε ενα βημα παραπανω η μειναμε στασημοι ;


  Για μενα Πανο το συμπερασμα που βγηκε ειναι οτι, *οταν παω να αγορασω μια τροφη θα περνω μαζι μου και ενα ποτηρι νερο.*  Kαι αφου σε λιγο καιρο θα αποκλειω σιγα-σιγα μια-μια τις μαρκες,  γιατι μεχρι να φτασει σε 'μενα βαζουν πολλοι το χερακι τους να ''χαλασουν'' μια τροφη, θελημενα ή αθελα τους, (καλλιεργητες, εισαγωγεις, μεταπωλητες, εμποροι, πετσοπαδες) και αφου *δεν θα πρεπει να  ξανα ασχοληθω με οποια μαρκα αποκλειω*, πρεπει να βρω *αλλους τροπους διατροφης.*

Λεω να ξεκινησω απο σημερα,* με μακαρονια με κιμα.*

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Για μενα Πανο το συμπερασμα που βγηκε ειναι οτι, *οταν παω να αγορασω μια τροφη θα περνω μαζι μου και ενα ποτηρι νερο.*  Kαι αφου σε λιγο καιρο θα αποκλειω σιγα-σιγα μια-μια τις μαρκες,  γιατι μεχρι να φτασει σε 'μενα βαζουν πολλοι το χερακι τους να ''χαλασουν'' μια τροφη, θελημενα ή αθελα τους, (καλλιεργητες, εισαγωγεις, μεταπωλητες, εμποροι, πετσοπαδες) και αφου *δεν θα πρεπει να  ξανα ασχοληθω με οποια μαρκα αποκλειω*, πρεπει να βρω *αλλους τροπους διατροφης.*
> 
> Λεω να ξεκινησω απο σημερα,* με μακαρονια με κιμα.*



ΒΑΣΙΛΙEΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!       Μην ξεχασεις τα μακαρονια να ειναι ΜΙΣΚΟ!

Και να ανεβασεις σε παρακαλω και μια φωτο απο το μιγμα! 

Και ο κιμας? απο βιολογικο κρεας ή οχι? Μοσχαρι, χοιρινο, αρνισιο?

Βοτανα? Μπαχαρικα? δεν μπορει να μην εχεις και τετοια!


 :Happy0196:

----------


## johnrider

ίσως να πάρεις μαζί σου και μια  συσκευή για να βλέπεις την υγρασία.

----------


## jk21

ΡΙΑ δεν ειχα αντιληφθει οτι αυτο που προτεινες ειναι για ενα λαδωμενο μιγμα σπορων ,αλλα ευρυτερα για ενα μιγμα ,σαν μεθοδο καθαρισμου του 

ενα λαδωμενο μιγμα δεν πρεπει να εχει θεση στα χερια μας και στις ταιστρες .απλα ! αυτο ειπα και στο μελος που μου ειχε δειξει εκεινοι που ειχε αγορασει 

Πανο για να γινουν βηματα μπροστα ,χρειαζονται να τα κανουν και οι αγοραστες και οι πωλητες .

Οι αγοραστες μαθαινουν σιγα σιγα περισσοτερα στο πως να ξεχωριζουν ενα καλο μιγμα .Μπορει να μαθουν και περισσοτερα που θα αναθεωρησουν τα ηδη νομιζομενα ως σωστα .Οσο ψαχνεις μαθαινεις .Αυτο ειναι και το νοημα των φορουμ που θελουν να φερουν μεσα απο συζητηση το καλυτερο και οχι να αναμασησουν μασημενο φαγητο

οι πωλητες μελη και μη μελη ,μας διαβαζουν και αν δεν μας διαβαζουν ,θα νοιωθουν ολοενα και περισσοτερο την επιλεκτικοτητα και την απαιτητικοτητα του πελατη .
Αλλοι θα κοιταξουν  να βελτιωσουν οτι μπορει απο το δικο τους μετεριζι να βελτιωσουν 
Αλλοι θα αρκεστουν οπως κανανε συνηθως να κλεισουν το στομα του πελατη μπροστα σε ενα σκαρτο προιον (χωρις να αποσυρουν τα αλλα που εχουν ,ουτε να αναζητησουν το προβλημα  ,δινοντας καινουργιο (αλλα εμμεσα θα παραδεχονται οτι εχουν ευθυνη ) Σκουλίκια στην τροφή.
Αλλοι θα ριξουν το προβλημα στον πελατη ,οτι φταιει αυτος για οτι συμβαινει ,παραμενοντας εγωιστικα στις θεσεις τους 
Η πορεια του χρονου θα δειξει ,ποιοι θα επιβιωσουν απο αυτους 

Βασιλη εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να παρεις το μιγμα σπιτι σου (ειτε δειγμα του κιλου ειτε και 5κιλο ... και μερικα ευρω παραπανω ,δεν μας κανουν να μην μπορουμε μετα να αλλαξουμε τις επιλογες μας στην επομενη αγορα ή και αμεσα ,αν υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα σε ενα προιον ) να το δοκιμασεις ειτε με ποτηρι με νερο αμεσα ,ειτε βαζοντας να κανεις φυτρα ,ειτε βλεποντας τα αποτελεσματα στην πορεια .Το θεμα ειναι οτι θα ξερεις ,ολοενα και περισσοτερο το τι θα ψαχνεις στο προιον 


απο κει και περα ,υπαρχει και η επιλογη να παιρνεται οτι σας δωσουν και να μην ασχοληθειτε ουτε για την ποιοτητα ,ουτε για τη συσταση του ,ουτε για το τι δινει ή δεν δινει στα πουλια .Αυτο ετσι κι αλλιως γινοτανε χρονια .Καποια στιγμη ο τρελος του χωριου θα σταματησει να λεει τα δικα του και θα ηρεμησουν ξανα ολα στο Κολοκοτρωνιτσι ...
915ad7122989c46cea1e7dffe4dba536_L.jpg

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Βασιλη εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να παρεις το μιγμα σπιτι σου (ειτε δειγμα του  κιλου ειτε και 5κιλο ... και μερικα ευρω παραπανω ,δεν μας κανουν να  μην μπορουμε μετα να αλλαξουμε τις επιλογες μας στην επομενη αγορα ή και  αμεσα ,αν υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα σε ενα προιον ) να το δοκιμασεις ειτε  με ποτηρι με νερο αμεσα ,ειτε βαζοντας να κανεις φυτρα ,ειτε βλεποντας  τα αποτελεσματα στην πορεια .Το θεμα ειναι οτι θα ξερεις ,ολοενα και  περισσοτερο το τι θα ψαχνεις στο προιον
>  απο κει και περα ,υπαρχει και η επιλογη να παιρνεται οτι σας δωσουν και  να μην ασχοληθειτε ουτε για την ποιοτητα ,ουτε για τη συσταση του ,ουτε  για το τι δινει ή δεν δινει στα πουλια .


Και βεβαια το κανω να ψαχνω τι αγοραζω. Δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που παιρνουν οτι τους δινουν και σκορπουν τα ευρουλακια ασκοπα.




> Καποια στιγμη ο τρελος του χωριου θα σταματησει να λεει τα δικα  του και θα ηρεμησουν ξανα ολα στο Κολοκοτρωνιτσι ...


*Τον ''τρελο του χωριου'' προσωπικα τον εκτιμω πολυ για την προσπαθεια και τον αγωνα που κανει και αυτο το λεω σε ολους και παντου.
*Το #363 ποστ που εγραψα να 'σαι σιγουρος δεν αφορα εσενα.
Πραγματα που επρεπε να αναφερθουν απο την αρχη ομως, δεν επρεπε να φτασουν στα 360 ποστ και δεν επρεπε να υπαρχουν προσωπικες επιθεσεις γιατι εφυγε απο την πορεια ενα τοσο σημαντικο θεμα και *ο αναγνωστης κουραζεται και τελικα δεν διαβαζει τιποτα. 
*
Ξεχασα να ριξω τυρι στην μακαροναδα. ::

----------


## jk21

εγω τα πραγματα που λες οτι επρεπε να αναφερθουν απο την αρχη ,μαλλον δεν τα ειδα ποτε .Το μονο που ειδα να αναφερθει  ,ηταν οτι αυτος που βρηκε το ζωυφιο σε κλειστη συσκευασια δεν φροντιζει τα μιγματα που εχει σπιτι του σωστα ... αν αυτο σε καλυψε ,αν αυτο σας καλυψε , με καλυψε και μενα .Σε καποια πραγματα ,απο καποιους ανθρωπους ειχα περισσοτερες προσδοκιες ,μεχρι που ακουσα το συγκεκριμενο ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

> μετα απο 38 σελιδες με μηνυματα τελικα συμπερασμα βγηκε ; καναμε ενα βημα παραπανω η μειναμε στασημοι ;


εγω θελω να μας πεις την γνωμη σου. εμαθες τιποτα απο αυτο το θεμα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

το θεμα αυτο το ξεκινησα για να μην αγοραζουμε μακαρονια με μαμουνια και κιμα απο αλογο η σκυλια στην τιμη των ακριβων μακαρονιων και κιμαδων απο μοσχαρισιο κρεας ελευθερας βοσκης.

σε αυτους που τους αρεσει να τρωνε αλογο η σκυλι, λεω, οτι καλως κανουν και το τρωνε, αλλα να το αγοραζουν στην τιμη που πρεπει να εχει.

τοσο καιρο που υπηρχε αυτο το θεμα ολοι εσεις που αντιδρατε τωρα, δεν ειχατε ποσταρει, προφανως δεν σας ενδιεφερε τωρα σας ενδιαφερει? αν σας ενδιαφερει, γιατι δεν βαζεται φωτογραφια απο το δικο σας μιγμα?

στο χωριό μου ταΐζαμε άχυρο τα άλογα και που και που κριθάρι..........θα πάω στον ιππόδρομο και θα τους πω τι μα.....κες είστε και δεν ταΐζεται άχυρο?

θα παω στο εστιατοριο να φαω και μολις δω κατσαριδα στην σαλατα, θα δωσω μεγαλυτερο μπουρμπουαρ στον σερβιτορο γιατι με προσεξε. 
η αν δω την κατσαριδα μεσα στην σαλατα και του το πω θα μου πει οτι την εβαλα εγω και οτι δεν προσεξα οσοι ωρα την ειχα στο τραπεζι μου.

θα παω να παρω ηλιοσπορους να πιω το ουισκι μου και στους μισους ηλιοσπορους που θα ανοιγω, θα ειναι οι μισοι σκουλικιασμενοι και κουφιοι και θα τους τρωω με την ιδια ορεξη σαν να ηταν γεματοι. την επομενη μερα θα σας καλεσω να πιουμε μαζι ενα ποτο και θα σας βγαλω τετοιους ηλιοσπορους.

----------


## mitsman

Κωστα φιλε μου, συγγνωμη που θα το πω αλλα να μιλανε ολοι να μιλας και εσυ???? ημαρτον!!!
Μιλας ΕΣΥ???

Βαλε μας φωτογραφια το μειγμα το δικο σου.
Πες μας ποιο μειγμα στην Ελλαδα ειναι καλυτερο!
Με ποιους τροπους ξεχωριζουμε ενα σπορο οτι ειναι καλος η οχι διατροφικα!

Απεδειξε και τεκμηριωσε επιστημονικα τα παραπανω και ξαναμιλαμε........


Τερμα ο μονολογος σου.... αν θες απαντα στις ερωτησεις των υπολοιπων μελων και μετα θα σου απανταμε και εμεις!!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

απαντησεις εχεις παρει αλλα επειδη εχει κλειδωσει ο εγκαιφαλος σου δεν θες να τις πιστεψεις.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ρε Μήτσο.....

Παρε το μηχανάκι σου...

Βάλε πάνω την τσούπα σου...

Και κάνε καμια βόλτα εκεί στη Νάξο ...καλοκαιριάτικα που κάθεσαι και ασχολείσαι με τους σπόρους και τα νερά.

Αντε παλικάρι μου...

----------


## mitsman

Δεν σε εχω δει Κωστα να απαντας τεκμηριωμενα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ!!!
Αν το εχεις κανει κανε μου παραθεση να σου ζητησω συγγνωμη!!!!!!

Περιμενω Κωστα.... δικες σου απαντησεις.... εσενα περιμενω!!!!!


Μπιλο μου οπως βλέπεις εγω τα κανω ολα.... αλλοι ειναι κολλημενοι και χωρις να εχουν πουλια τρωνε την ζωη τους.... μηπως εχουν αλλα συμφεροντα τελικα???

----------


## οδυσσέας

:Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:

----------


## jk21

οτι ακολουθησει να ειναι μονο επι του θεματος !!!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Κωστα ... να τα βαλουμε κατω ρε συ... αν παιρνεις λιγοτερα απο μενα, να ερθεις κατα την δικη μου μερια!  :winky: 

Kριμα ρε συ Δημητρη (mitsman) να υιοθετειτε τετοιες τακτικες ... απο δω το εφερνες, απο κει το πηγαινες ... τελικα το πεταξες ...

----------


## mariakappa

Θελω να ζητησω προκαταβολικα συγνωμη που δεν μπορω να διαβασω απο την αρχη ολα τα μηνυματα (αλλα ειναι τραγικα πολλα) γιατι αυτο που θα ζητησω ισως και να το εχετε πει.εδω ειμαστε ενα φορουμ , ενα συνολο με κοινη ιδεολογια ( θελουμε ενα καλυτερο μελλον γαι τα πουλια μας) και πρεπει να συμβαλουμε ολοι για να βγαλουμε το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα.τα εχουμε γραψει ολα αλλα τα εχουμε εσωκλεισει μεσα σε πολλα υπονοουμενα , κατηγορειες, αοριστιες, κακιες και παιδιαρισματα.ας βαλουμε μια τελεια εδω και ας γραψουμε τελικα πως μπορουμε να αναγνωρισουμε το σωστο σπορο και ποιο μειγμα ειναι το καλυτερο.οι απαντησεις παρακαλω να δινονται τεκμηριωμενα και οχι γραφοντας απλα τι εχει παρει το αυτι μας για να μπορεσουμε τελικα να βγαλουμε συμπερασμα.

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο δουλευω απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ στην οικοδομη και παιρνω 30 ευρω, τις 3 ημερες θελω 3 ευρω σπορια για τα καναρινια μου μονο δεν συζητω για αυγοτροφες για τροφες παπαγαλων κτλ...... Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι και το τελευταιο ευρω με τσουζει πολυ!!!!!

Το να εχω τον Κωστα και τον καθε Κωστα και να μου αποκλειει καθε πιθανο ενδεχομενο διατροφης δεν με βοηθαει..... και οτι του λεω εγω να μου λεει τεκμηριωσε το
και οτι λεει αυτος να ειναι νομος......

Ετσι κουβεντα δεν κανουμε και δεν βοηθιεται κανεις....

Εγω τον Κωστα τον εκτιμω και εχω ζητησει αρκετες φορες την βοηθεια του και πραγματικα με εχει βοηθησει... αλλα εδω με εχει εκνευρισει και δεν με εχει βοηθησει καθολου!

----------


## jk21

Ο Κωστας οταν ειχε πουλια κοντα του ,εχει πει ποιο μιμγα εδινε .Τουλαχιστον ενα απο αυτα που εδινε .Ειχε πει μαλιστα και οτι δεν ηταν ικανοποιημενος .Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχεις πουλια για να ενδιαφερεσαι για αυτα 

Το να παραθετουμε εδω τα μιγματα που ταιζουμε τα πουλια μας ,δεν παει να πει οτι δεν θα τα ταισουμε τιποτα ,αλλα δινεται η ευκαιρια να βλεπουμε τα ψεγαδια τους και αυτο σιγουρα κοστιζει σε αυτους που τα διακινουν και οδηγει στη βελτιωση τους 

Αλλα ψεγαδια ειναι ουσιωδη και αλλα λιγοτερο .Αναλογα παιρνουμε τις αποφασεις μας 

Εδω ειμαστε για να παρουσιαζουμε καθε μιγμα και οχι να θεωρουμε αδικο αν παρουσιαστει με ψεγαδι ,καποιο που συμπαθουμε .Αδικο ειναι να κανουμε εξαιρεσεις 

Η φρεσκαδα ενος μιγματος νομιζω χτες στηριχτηκε με συγκεκριμενα λινκ ,οτι μεχρι ενα βαθμο ,μπορει να φανει με το τεστ του νερου ,αλλα περιμενοντας λιγες ωρες να δουμε ποιοι θα μεινουν στην επιφανεια και οχι αμεσα 

οι σποροι με αρκετη υγρασια κατα τη συλλογη τους και τη συντηρηση τους  , ειναι επικινδυνοι για μικροβια ,παρασιτα και κυριως ασπεργιλλο

το κενο προφυλλασει απο αναπτυξη καποιων βακτηριων αλλα οχι ολων ,ακομα και να ειναι οκ .Τα αναεροβια μικροβια αναπτυσσονται και υπο κενο 

το κενο διασφαλιζει την ποιοτητα του προιοντος ,μεχρι να το ανοιξουμε .Οταν το ανοιξουμε ,τιποτα δεν μας απαλλασει απο τυχον αλφατοξινες  ή παρασιστα στους σπορους που αναπτυχθηκανε πριν την συσκευσια ,ειτε σε κενο ειτε αν ειναι η νορμακ συσκευασια (κλειστη αλλα με λιγο αερα )

αυτα σαν ρεζουμε απο οσα εχουμε πει εδω μεσα ,αν και νομιζω οτι καποιος ή καποιοι μπορουσαν να μας μαθουν περισσοτερο ,με ξεκαθαρα λογια  απο τις γνωσεις που εχουν ,απο παλιοτερη ενασχοληση τους με το αντικειμενο .Δεν το ειδα και το περιμενω

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Γιωργο δουλευω απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ στην οικοδομη και παιρνω 30 ευρω, τις 3 ημερες θελω 3 ευρω σπορια για τα καναρινια μου μονο δεν συζητω για αυγοτροφες για τροφες παπαγαλων κτλ...... Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι και το τελευταιο ευρω με τσουζει πολυ!!!!!
> 
> Το να εχω τον Κωστα και τον καθε Κωστα και να μου αποκλειει καθε πιθανο  ενδεχομενο διατροφης δεν με βοηθαει..... και οτι του λεω εγω να μου λεει  τεκμηριωσε το
> και οτι λεει αυτος να ειναι νομος......
> 
> Ετσι κουβεντα δεν κανουμε και δεν βοηθιεται κανεις....
> 
> Εγω τον Κωστα τον εκτιμω και εχω ζητησει αρκετες φορες την βοηθεια του  και πραγματικα με εχει βοηθησει... αλλα εδω με εχει εκνευρισει και δεν  με εχει βοηθησει καθολου!


Δημητρη μου ειναι κατανοητο και σεβαστο το σκεπτικο σου.
Δεν φτανει να ειναι μονο απο μενα ομως σεβαστοι οι κοποι σου  ... *θα πρεπει να ειναι και απο τους εμπορους!
*
Δεν ξερω αν γνωριζει την καλυτερη τροφη ο Κωστας, αλλα αν την γνωριζει, δεν σου την προτεινει για ευνοητο λογο:
Ακομη και χωρις να κανει προταση, του "απαγγελθηκε κατηγορια" ... Φαντασου να προτεινε κι ολας....

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο αμα μπορει να το αποδειξει δεν θα εχει κανεις να του πει τιποτα..... εκει παταει ο αλλος και σκεφτεται άλλα!

Δημητρη καλα και ωραια ολα αυτα που μας γραφεις.... πως μπορω να ξερω εγω για ενα μειγμα οτι εχουν τηρηθει ολα τα παραπανω ωστε τα σπορια να ειναι ασφαλη για τα πουλια μας?????

Αν δεν υπαρχει τροπος να ειμαστε σιγουροι 100% για την ποιοτητα και την ασφαλεια των σπορων (προσωπικα πιστευω οτι δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε παρα μονο αν σπειρουμε και θερισουμε εμεις)
αν λοιπον δεν υπαρχει αυτος ο τροπος..... υπαρχει καποιος τροπος που να μπορουμε να τα φερουμε εμεις εκει που θελουμε?????????


Αν δεν υπαρχει ουτε αυτο...... τοτε τι ψαχνουμε?????????????????

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ οταν ψαχνεις καποια απο αυτα που λεμε εδω  πχ να ειναι σποροι χωρις σκονη ,χωρις εντομα ,χωρις μουχλα ,να μην μενουν στην επιφανεια κλπ 

αυτο που ηδη παιρνεις (οχι εσυ ,ολοι ) θα βελτιωθει για να αντεξει στον ανταγωνισμο 

οταν μαθουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε τα μιγματα σωστα και να μην κανουμε υγρους αχταρμαδες που δεν καταναλωνονται σε λιγες ωρες ,ακομη και τα καλα μιγματα θα ειναι ασφαλη .Αν δεν το ξερουμε ,ακομα και τα καλα μιγματα θα ειναι επικινδυνα 

ολα αυτα τα μαθαμε εδω ! 

τωρα για την πρωτη φραση σου και γενικα για οτι υπαινιχθηκες σε προηγουμενο ποστ  για τον Κωστα ,απλα μπες στη θεση του (ξερεις τι λεω !!! ) και σκεψου ποσο αδικο ειναι ,αν πραγματι υπονοησει εστω καποιος κατι για σενα

----------


## mitsman

Κι ομως εχουμε αποδειξει οτι ακομη και ολα αυτα να μην συμβουν και παλι μπορει τα σπορια να ειναι καλα αλλα και το αντιστροφο!!
Μπορει να μην εχουν σκονη γιατι την εχουν καθαρισει η εχουν ριξει λαδι......
Μπορει να επιπλεουν τα σπορια εξαιτιας του ειδικου βαρους τους της πυκνοτητα και του σχηματος τους αλλα και τις υγρασιας που εχουν!
Μπορει να μην εχει μαμουνια γιατι εχει ενα σωρο φαρμακο πανω του!
Μπορει να μην εχουν μουχλα γιατι τα εχουν κανει μπανιο με χλωρινη!

----------


## johnrider

> το θεμα αυτο το ξεκινησα για να μην αγοραζουμε μακαρονια με μαμουνια και κιμα απο αλογο η σκυλια στην τιμη των ακριβων μακαρονιων και κιμαδων απο μοσχαρισιο κρεας ελευθερας βοσκης.


 :Happy0159:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Γιωργο αμα μπορει να το αποδειξει δεν θα εχει κανεις να του πει τιποτα..... εκει παταει ο αλλος και σκεφτεται άλλα!


δεν εχω να αποδειξω τιποτα και σε κανεναν. την γνωμη μου λεω σαν ολους τους αλλους και δεν επιβαλω τιποτα.
τους λογους που δεν εχω πουλια τους ξερεις και ευχομαι να μην το περασει κανενας αυτο που περασα εγω. 
επισης δεν εχω γραψει σε κανενα ποστ μου για κανενα σκευασμα η μιγμα σπορων και ουτε θα γραψω ειτε δημοσια ειτε με π.μ. 

αμα καταλαβες οτι εχεις κανει λαθος σε αυτα που ειπες, περιμενω μια συγνωμη η να μου πεις τι αλλα συμφεροντα μπορει εχω.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ρε μάγκες ....μπορεί να τελειώσει αυτή η ιστορία ?

Δεν βγαίνει άκρη και το μόνο που καταφέρνουμε είναι να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας.(ίσως)

Ο καθένας ειπε την αποψη του και ο απλός αναγνώστης βγάζει τα συμπεράσματά του.

----------


## mitsman

Ζητω *συγγνωμη*, ηταν τραβηγμενο και εντελως λαθος.... αλλα με βγαζεις απο τα ρουχα μου.

Πρεπει να καταλαβεις αυτο που σου λεω... με τον τροπο σου αυτο δεν μας βοηθας ουτε εμας ουτε τα πουλια μας!
Αυριο θα σου βγαλω φωτογραφια το μειγμα μου σε νερο.... περιμενω και απο εσενα κατι παραπανω απο τα μεχρι τωρα!

----------


## οδυσσέας

για να δεις ποσο σε γουσταρω... οταν ζητας απαντησεις να τις ζητας απο αυτους που ξερουν και οχι απο εμενα τον ακυρο.

για το ποτηρι με το νερο...........




> Απο τους σπορους που εχεις στο νερο,
> θρεπτικη και διατροφικη αξια εχουν μονον αυτοι που ειναι στον πατο του ποτηριου
> και αν αυτοι ειναι 50% του συνολου,η τιμη του μιγματος αυτοματα διπλασιαζεται (κοστος οφελος)
> 
> Το πουλι τωρα μπορει να φαει μια συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα καθε ημερα,
> και απο αυτη την ποσοτητα θα παρει το 50% των θρεπτικων συστατικων για τις ημερησιες αναγκες του,το υπολοιπο 50% θα πρεπει να το δωσεις εσυ μεσω προσθετων βιταμινων, και με υψηλοτερο κοστος απο το κοστος διατροφης με ποιοτικοτερους σπορους.


αφιερωμενο στα παιδια που πηγαν καταλαθος με την μερια του εμπορα. :Party0016:

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ να ξερεις οτι δεν τον  βγαζεις περισσοτερο απο εμενα (ενιοτε ) !

Δημητρη αν εχουν βαλει λαδι φαινεται ειτε στην οσμη ,ειτε στην αφη (αν ειναι αοσμο ) ,ειτε καποιες φορες και στη λαδιλα που αφηνει στο μιγμα νερου .Αυτο βεβαια αν ξερουμε τι να ψαξουμε ... ειμαι σιγουρος οτι οι περισσοτεροι δεν ξερουν και εμεις αυτη τη στιγμη (αν μας διαβασουν ) τους βοηθαμε σε αυτο .Το κακο ειναι οτι σε αυτους υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι οργανωμενοι εκτροφεις που δινουν χωρις να γνωριζουν και χωρις να το ψαχνουν ....

το αλλο που λες και το ειπα εγω ,πιθανον να μην ισχυει και τελικα να βουλιαζουν οι φρεσκοι αν μεινουν αρκετη ωρα στο νερο ,οπως ελεγαν τα λινκ που ειδαμε χθες (καπου το επισημανα )

πραγματι καποια μπορει να ειναι ραντισμενα .αλλα αυτα συντομα θα εχουν μαζικες συνεπειες τραγικες ...

ενας σπορος που θα κανει μπανιο σε χλωριονερο σε ποσοτητα τετοια ωστε να ειναι δραστικο ,ειτε εχει τοσο πολυ συγκρατησει μεσα του ,που και κει θα εχουμε αμεση δηλητιριαση ,ειτε αν ειναι λιγο μπορει να σκοτωσει τον  ασπεργιλλο (οχι τις τοξινες που εχει αφησει ) αλλα εχει τραβηξει τοση υγρασια ,που συντομα θα ξαναμουχλιασει ,εκτος αν ψηνεται σε θερμοκρασιες που πλησιαζουν τους 80 με 100 βαθμους για να εξατμιστει το νερο ... δεν νομιζω να μπαινει σε αυτη τη διαδικασια κανενας ... δεν συμφερει .κανει ακτινοβοληση μια και καλη 

αλλα ακομα και παντου να υπηρχαν παραθυρακια ,εμεις κοιταμε να κλεινουμε τις πορτες .Αυτο απο μονο του ,θα φερει το καλυτερο

----------


## ninos

Παιδια ας ληξουν εδω οι προσωπικες διαμαχες, που μονο εμας τους καταναλωτες δεν βοηθουν, αλλα το αντιθετο. Νομιζω οτι κουρασαμε αρκετους κ ο καθενας περασε την αποψη που ηθελε να περασει. Ο καθενας μας ας διαβαζει, συγκρινει, αξιολογει κ πραττει κατα το δοκουν. 

Στο μελλον καλο ειναι αυτος που "προτεινει" να επιχειρηματολογει κ αυτος που "αντιπροτεινει" να  αιτιολογει.

Ας κρατησουμε αυτο ως "βασικο" γνωμονα κ ας τελειωσουμε εδω ωστε να μην χαλαμε αλλο τις καρδιες μας.

----------


## mitsman

Εσυ πηγαινεις με το μερος καποιου παντα οταν υποστηριζεις κατι???? γιατι εγω πηγαινω με το δικο μου!!!
Ουτε ο Νικος με καλυπτει.... ειπαμε... τα σπορια μπορει να επιπλεουν και για αλλους λογους.....
Επισης εχω δοκιμασει, versele laga without rapeseed, white mollen, manitoba T3 kai manitoba T3 platinum και αυτη την τελευταια.... σε ολες τις τροφες εκτος της τελευταιας, τα μισα κια παραπανω σπορια επιπλεουν!

----------


## jk21

γιατι απλα μας πουλανε μπαγιατικα μητσο ... ειτε αργουν να τα πουλησουν ή τα εισαγουν σαν δευτερας διαλογης ...

αν ομως ξυπνησουμε και γκρινιαζουμε ...

----------


## jk21

οπως μπορουμε στην πιο κατω δημοσιευση  να δουμε παρακατω οσο αφορα την αναπτυξη ασπεργιλλου και την προσπαθεια για μειωση των αφλατοξινων του  με εφικτες μεθοδους ,οι πολυ λασπωμενες τροφες ,η υγρασια ,η θερμοκρασια πανω απο 25 βαθμους ,η προσβολη των σπορων απο εντομα (τελικα δεν ειναι τοσο αθωα οπως λεει και ο fao http://www.fao.org/docrep/x5036e/x5036e0k.htm το κακο ειναι οτι μαλλον δυσκολο να μην ειναι και ραντισμενοι ...  http://www.extension.umn.edu/distrib...ms/dc0997.html   ) και οι κατεστρεμμενοι σποροι ειναι καταστασεις που ευνοουν την αναπτυξη 

το προπιονικο οξυ (συντηριτικο των περισσοτερων αρτοσκευασματων ) δρα ανασταλτικα στην αναπτυξη του  και ο ζεολιθος ή ο μπετονιτης στις ζωοτροφες ,ειναι μεθοδοι για απορροφηση των αφλατοξινων του 

http://www.food-info.net/gr/e/e280.htm
http://www.zeocat.es/docs/animalfeedreview.pdf



http://cdn.intechopen.com/pdfs/39676...imal_feeds.pdf

2.2. Fungal growth inhibition
The inhibition of fungal growth can be achieved by physical, chemical and biological treat‐
ments. After the crop is harvested, drying and proper storage and suitable transportation of
the commodities are of prime importance. *Factors contribute to the growth of fungi and tox‐*
*in production includes high moisture content, humidity, warm temperature (25-40 °C), in‐*
*sect infestation and grain damage.*
2.2.1. Physical methods
• Drying seeds and commodities to the safe moisture level (< 9-11%).
• Maintenance of the container or store house at low temperature and humidity.
• Keep out insects and pests from the storage.
• Gamma-irradiation of large-scale commodities.
• Dilution of the contaminated feed with safe feed.
2.2.2. Chemical methods
• Use of fungicides (acetic acid, *propionic acid*, benzoic acid, citric acid and their sodium
salts, copper sulfate): 0.2–0.4 % in feed.
• Use of fumigants – ammonia: 0.2-0.4%
• Addition of herbal extracts (garlic, onion, clove oil, *turmeric powder, thyme*) : 0.25-0.5%

2.3. Counteraction / Detoxification of aflatoxins
Aflatoxins in foods and feeds can be removed, inactivated or detoxified by physical, chemi‐
cal and biological means. The treated products should be health safe from the chemicals and
their essential nutritive value should not be deteriorated.


2.3.1. Physical methods
Physically, aflatoxin contaminated seeds can be removed by hand picking or photoelectric
detecting machines, but this is labor intense and expensive. Heating and cooking under
pressure can destroy nearly 70% aflatoxin. Dry roasting can reduce about 50-70% of aflatox‐
in and sunlight drying of aflatoxin contaminated feed could reduce the toxin level by more
than 70%.
The addition of binding agents can reduce the bioavailability of these compounds in ani‐
mals, and limit the presence of toxin residues in animal products. In case of aflatoxin B1
(AFB1
), hydrated sodium calcium aluminosilicates (HSCAS) and phyllosilicates derived
*from natural zeolites have a high affinity, both in vitro and in vivo. Zeolites, which are hy‐*
*drated aluminosilicates of alkaline cations are able to adsorb AFB1. Bentonites have been*
*shown to be effective for the adsorption of AFB1*
. Other clays, such as kaolin, sepiolite and
montmorillonite, bind AFB1
 but less effectively than HSCAS and bentonite




για το προπιονικο οξυ και το ζεολιθο εχει τυχει να συζητησω με μελος ή μελη μας ... το πρωτο  εχει δραση πολυποικιλη αλλα ψαχνω τα ορια του στα πουλια και την ποσοτητα ωστε  ειναι αποδεκτο 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...48705608,d.Yms


για τον δευτερο εχει απορροφητικη δραση στις αφλατοξινες ,αλλα με προβληματιζει οτι ειναι πυριτικο υλικο .Υπαρχει βεβαια σε μορφη σκονης και αλλα πρεπει να λαμβανεται σε ορια που δεν θα παραμενει στο στομαχι των πουλιων και θα αποβαλλεται εστω σιγα σιγα 

απο οτι μπορουμε να δουμε το προπιονικο ειναι ουσια ετοιμων σκευασματων για πουλια ηδη ,οπως της σκονης νεοσσων της kaytee ως συντηριτικο ,ενω ψαχνω και καποιο λινκ με σκευασμα που με ειχε ενημερωσει μελος οτι στο εξωτερικο μπαινει ως προσθετο στους σπορους αν θυμαμαι 

http://www.kaytee.com/products/exact...-baby-bird.php

*Ingredients:*

Ground Corn, Ground Wheat, Corn Gluten Meal, Ground Oat Groats, Wheat Middlings, Soy Oil, Dried Whole Egg, Soy Protein Isolate, Dried Beet Pulp, Soybean Meal, Ground Flax Seed, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, L-Lysine, Wheat Germ Meal, Brewers Dried Yeast, Vitamin A Supplement, Salt, Algae Meal (source of DHA), L-Arginine, Fructooligosaccharide, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Yeast Extract, *Propionic Acid (a preservative)*, Vitamin E Supplement,


εδω και μια δημοσιευση με τις συνθηκες που ευνοουν τους καθε ειδος παθογονους οργανισμους στα τροφιμα

http://fri.wisc.edu/docs/pdf/FRI_Bri...ilage_7_07.pdf

----------


## jk21

ξεχασα αν και τα εχω επισημανει με bold γραμματα ,την βοηθεια του θυμαριου και του κουρκουμα

----------


## mitsman

Vacuum sealing food has taken this country by storm. The ability to divide and seal food in a low oxygen environment in order to prolong its freshness and storage time is a prepper’s dream.
Vacuum sealing, or ROP (Reduced Oxygen Packaging) slows down the process of spoilage by reducing atmospheric oxygen, and creates an anaerobic environment that  limits the growth of aerobic bacteria or fungi, and prevents the evaporation of volatile components. *Vacuum sealing is often used in combination with other packaging and food processing techniques.* 
*As effective as this food storage source seems, it could put your health at risk. There are certain types of bacteria that prefer low oxygen environments and will grow on foods that have been vacuum sealed. Knowing the dangers these bacteria possess can help you avoid them and keep your food storage safe.*
*Botulism and Listeria Monocytogenes**Even in an oxygen-depleted environment, Anaerobic organisms can proliferate, potentially causing food safety problems. Botulism and Listeria monocytogenes are examples of pathogenic bacteria that cause food borne illnesses from growing and thriving in an anaerobic environment. Moreover, these bacteria have the capacity of growing at a faster rate in vacuum sealed foods due to the oxygen-free environment as well as the fact that these bacteria are not in competition with other spoilage bacteria. These bacteria often do not produce noticeable changes in the foods; therefore, relying on sight, smell and taste would not be helpful. However, only a tiny amount of these spores (a few nanograms) need to be present in order for them to be deadly.*
*According to the FDA, the following are dangers associated with vacuum sealing food sources:*

*Facultative bacteria (most foodborne pathogens) grow under aerobic & anaerobic conditions**Most spoilage organisms are no longer “indicators” for temperature abuse**Extended shelf life could allow “slow growers” to reach high numbers under refrigerated conditions**Secondary barriers such as low pH or aw are not always possible with cook chill and sous vide packaging**Potential for temperature abuse at retail and in the home is great**Cooking and fermentation destroy most vegetative cells but spore formers survive*





http://readynutrition.com/resources/...alth_12022013/

----------


## vag21

manitoba cardinal
ειναι για red siskin και λουγαρα.
αποφασισα να κανω μια δοκιμη στα καρδερινοκαναρα μου μιας και ειναι μια πιο ελαφρια μορφη της carduelidi.
περιεχει κατα ποσοστιαία μοναδα κεχρι,δακτυλις,νιζερ,λευκη περιλλα,ραδικοσπορο,λευκο μαρουλοσπορο,σισαμι,μαραθο  σπορο,καμελινα,μαυρο μαρουλοσπορο,καναβουρι,μπλ  ε παπαρουνοσπορο,σπορο νεραγκαθου,γογγυλι,καφε περιλλα,κοκκινο ελατοσπορο,αγριο τριφυλι,πρωτεινουχος κινοα.



μολις την εβαλα επεσαν με τα μουτρα.
ο φοβος του παιδιου απο εκει που την πηρα ηταν μην τυχον και αδυνατησουν τα πουλια.
εγω πιστευω οτι για μουλακια ειναι μια χαρα,ουτε πολυ λιπαρος ουτε πολυ αμυλουχος μια μεση κατασταση.

----------


## jk21

αν κεχρι ,δακτυλιδα και κινοα ,δεν δειχνουν πανω απο 55 με 60 % εισαι μια χαρα ! σαν ειδη σπορων ειναι μια χαρα και για ιθαγενη .οχι μονο red siskin αλλα και καρδερινες .Σαν ποσοστα μια μεγαλυτερη φωτο θα βοηθουσε

----------


## vag21

δεν ξερω αν φαινεται καλυτερα ετσι

----------


## jk21

> Vacuum sealing food has taken this country by storm. The ability to divide and seal food in a low oxygen environment in order to prolong its freshness and storage time is a prepper’s dream.
> Vacuum sealing, or ROP (Reduced Oxygen Packaging) slows down the process of spoilage by reducing atmospheric oxygen, and creates an anaerobic environment that  limits the growth of aerobic bacteria or fungi, and prevents the evaporation of volatile components. *Vacuum sealing is often used in combination with other packaging and food processing techniques.* 
> *As effective as this food storage source seems, it could put your health at risk. There are certain types of bacteria that prefer low oxygen environments and will grow on foods that have been vacuum sealed. Knowing the dangers these bacteria possess can help you avoid them and keep your food storage safe.*
> *Botulism and Listeria Monocytogenes*
> 
> *Even in an oxygen-depleted environment, Anaerobic organisms can proliferate, potentially causing food safety problems. Botulism and Listeria monocytogenes are examples of pathogenic bacteria that cause food borne illnesses from growing and thriving in an anaerobic environment. Moreover, these bacteria have the capacity of growing at a faster rate in vacuum sealed foods due to the oxygen-free environment as well as the fact that these bacteria are not in competition with other spoilage bacteria. These bacteria often do not produce noticeable changes in the foods; therefore, relying on sight, smell and taste would not be helpful. However, only a tiny amount of these spores (a few nanograms) need to be present in order for them to be deadly.*
> *According to the FDA, the following are dangers associated with vacuum sealing food sources:*
> 
> *Facultative bacteria (most foodborne pathogens) grow under aerobic & anaerobic conditions**Most spoilage organisms are no longer “indicators” for temperature abuse**Extended shelf life could allow “slow growers” to reach high numbers under refrigerated conditions**Secondary barriers such as low pH or aw are not always possible with cook chill and sous vide packaging**Potential for temperature abuse at retail and in the home is great**Cooking and fermentation destroy most vegetative cells but spore formers survive*
> ...




Σχετικα με το παραπανω για να μην παρερμηνευθει .Οσοι το διαβασανε και καταλαβανε τι λεει ,αναφερεται στις συσκευασιες κενου που ναι μεν αυξανουν τον χρονο ζωης των τροφων που βαζουμε μεσα τους ,και προστατευουν απο πολλα βακτηρια οσο ειναι σε καθεστως κενου ,αλλα ευνοουν την αναπτυξη αναεροβιων μικροβιων που προτιμουν τετοιο περιβαλλον και μπορουν σιγα σιγα να αναπτυχθουν και μικρη ποσοτητα τους να κανει τη ζημια .Αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι η συσκευσια κενου ειναι κακη ( ειναι η πλεον χρησιμοποιουμενη σε ξηρους καρπους για να μην ταγγιζουν )αλλα μπορει να γινει κακη ,αν γινεται κακη χρηση κατα την τοποθετηση των τροφων εντος της .Πρεπει πριν την συσκευασια ,να εχουν τηρηθει κανονες καθαριοτητας κατα την μεταφορα των τροφιμων εντος της συσκευασιας και να μην εχουν ανεπτυγμενη υγρασια 

ολα αυτα περιγραφονται στη συνεχεια του αρθρου
*Safety Guidelines for Vacuum Sealing Food*If you have  taken proper steps in preparing your food in a clean and uncontaminated environment, then this should not be a problem. However, if there is any question about the safety, then err on the side of caution and do not vacuum pack the food, as you would be creating a perfect breeding ground for bacteria.
Follow these guidelines to properly vacuum seal food:

Vacuum sealing food does not replace the need to pressure can or water bath home canned foods.Wash hands before and during the vacuum sealing process.Try not to touch food with your hands. Use clean spoons, tongs or something else to handle the food.Be sure to keep utensils, cutting boards and counters clean.Keep vacuum sealed foods in the refrigerator or freezer. Dry food, like crackers and nuts, can be stored at room temperature.Freeze low-acid vacuum packaged foods and consume immediately after heating. Never heat a low-acid vacuum packaged food and allow it to stand at room temperature in the vacuum package.Ensure that you do not cross contaminate food.Properly label food sources with type of food and date packaged.Ensure the seal is complete and that there is no debris in the seal.

----------


## jk21

Αρκετη δακτυλιδα για την οποια δεν τρελενομαι (φθηνος ο σπορος γρασιδιου ...μια χαρα ριχνει το κοστος ) αλλα εχει ογκο χωρις ιδιαιτερο βαρος 

σε βαρος σιγουρα οι αμυλουχοι δεν πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο 50 % .Σε ογκο ειναι .Αλλα καλο μιγμα .Να μας πεις στην πορεια πως παει απο σκονη και κανε ενα τεστακι με το ποτηρι .Ημερομηνια ληξης ή σοδειας εχει;

----------


## vag21

12/2014.

για μουλακια σε συσκευασμενο 3κιλα και κατω δεν βρηκα κατι καλυτερο.

αν εχει καποιος κατι υποψην του ,παρακαλω να μου πει.

----------


## jk21

οι σποροι με εξαιρεση την δακτυλιδα και με το γογγυλι σε χαμηλο ποσοστο απο οσο φαινεται  (που δινει την πρωτεινη του ,χωρις υπερογκες τιμες ερουκικου λογω της ποσοστοσης  ....) ,ειναι ολοι ενας και ενας :

νεραγκαθο ,ελατοσπορος ,μαρουλοσποροι και τα δυο χρωματα ,ραδικι και τριφυλλι  ,μαραθος απο τη διατροφη στη φυση και καποιοι απο αυτους  αρκετα ακριβοι σαν μεμονωμενοι

αλλα και τα δυο ειδη περιλλα ,κανναβουρι ,νιζερ,κεχρι και πανω απο ολα εστω και λιγη η κινοα !

μενει να δουμε και το τεστακι ....

----------


## lee

> αυτη την βρηκαμε 
> 
> http://www.delinature.be/vogels/prod...c=8&p=27&SId=1
> 
> deli nature  large parakeet basic   No  30
> 
> Κίτρινο κεχρί 20%, κεχρί 14%, 12,5% σιτάρι,   κεχρί λευκό 12%, αποφλοιωμένες βρώμη 10%, ριγέ ηλιόσποροι 8%, 5% καρθαμο , λευκοι  ηλιόσποροι 4%, κόκκινο κεχρί 3,5%, λιναρόσπορος 3%, 3% σπόρων κάνναβης, 2,5% το φαγόπυρο,  αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι
> θα την βαλω αργοτερα εδω 
> 
> *Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ*


δεν ειναι αυτο ειναι το 69 της ιδιας εταιριας!!

----------


## lee

> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> επισης αυτη ειναι η 
> *64 Parrot Supreme deli nature εδω http://www.delinature.be/vogels/prod...=11&p=36&SId=1*
> 
> is a *very rich mixture* with a high percentage of different types of* fruit* such as pineapple,  papaya, raisins …
>                                                                                                         > Ingredients
>                                                            White sunflower seeds 16%, fruitmix 12%, safflower 11%,  peeled oats 10%, red sorgho 10,%, buckwheat 9%, striped sunflower seeds  7%, wheat 6%, white dari / sorgho 6%, hempseed 4%, barley 3%, extrude  granule 3%, pine nuts/cedar nuts 2%, pumpkin seed 1%


νικο ειναι η 57 της ιδιας εταιριας!!!! το 64 δεν εισαγεται ελλαδα

----------


## jk21

*δεν ξερω πως τα ονομαζουν στην ελλαδα ,αλλα οπως θα δεις αν πας στη σελιδα της εταιριας ,ειναι η 30 και οχι η 69


30 Large parakeet BASIC*

**is a *basic mixture* for large parakeets.> IngredientsYellow millet 20%, canary seed 14%, wheat 12,5%, white millet 12%, peeled oats 10%, striped sunflower seeds 8%, safflower 5%, white sunflower seeds 4%, red millet 3,5%, linseed 3%, hempseed 3%, buckwheat 2,5%, paddy rice 2,5%

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι η 69

*69 Large parakeet with sunflower seeds*is very *popular varied* mixture with *10% sunflower* seeds.> IngredientsYellow millet 23%, canary seed 18%, safflower 10%, white millet 7%, striped sunflower seeds 7%, red millet 5%, buckwheat 5%, hempseed 4%, clipped oats 4%, red sorgho 4%, niger 4%, white sunflower seeds 3%, peeled oats 2%, linseed 2%, paddy rice 2%

----------


## lee

κακως επιμενεις εχεις ΛΑΘΟΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!! και μπορω να στο αποδειξω μεσω του νικου που τα πωσταρε εαν εχει ιντερνετ εκει που ειναι τωρα 
ρωτησε των απο που αγοραζει της τροφες και μιλαμε παλι
καλημερα!

----------


## lee

[QUOTE=lee;608283]κακως επιμενεις εχεις ΛΑΘΟΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!! και μπορω να στο αποδειξω μεσω του νικου που τα πωσταρε εαν εχει ιντερνετ εκει που ειναι τωρα 
ρωτησε των απο που αγοραζει της τροφες και μιλαμε παλι
καλημερα!
εαν ξεχωριζαν τα μειγματα ετσι απλα απο μια φωτο!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ δεν ξερω αν ειδες το κειμενο στα ποστ 406 και 407 ι ειναι στα αγγλικα.Ειναι απο τη σελιδα της μαμας εταιρισας  ... κανε ενα κοπο και μπες στον αρχικο συνδεσμο που ειχα δωσει στο δικο μου ποστ που παρεθεσες ,δηλαδη στο προιον της μαμας εταιριας στο βελγιο .εκει θα σου ζητησει να επιλεξεις γλωσσα .πατα αγγλικα και θα σε παει στο προιον .εκει ψαξε και για τα αλλα μιγματα 

τσ ποστ 406 και 407 ειναι αντιγραφη επικολληση απο τη μαμα εταιρια .πατα στη σελιδα εκει που λεει ingredients στο καθε μιγμα και θα δεις αναλυτικα οτι σου παρεθεσα .αν εχει λαθος η μαμα εταιρια στη σελιδα της και οι ντοπιοι αντιπροσωποι βαζουν τη σωστη ονομασια ,εγω παω πασο .μπορεις να τους εμπιστευθεις  ...

----------


## lee

τα μειγματα που ποσταρε ο νικος ειναι αυτα που σου εγραψα!!!!!!!!! 
μην επιμενεις

----------


## jk21

Κατσε γιατι ειχα καταλαβει λαθος .Νομιζα οτι ειχες ενσταση για την συσταση της 30 και ελεγες οτι η συσταση αυτη παει στην 69 .Η παραθεση σου ειναι στη συσταση που ελεγα εγω και οχι στην εικονα του μιγματος που ειχε βαλει ο φιλος και παρανοησα 

αν δεις οι συστασεις ειναι κοντινες για να τις ξεχωρισουμε σαν εικονα  και πιθανοτατα ισχυει αυτο που λες (αφου πιθανως να εχεις δει το μιγμα απο κοντα και να ξερεις οτι η 30 ισως να μην εισαγεται )

σε αυτη την περιπτωση σαφως συμφωνω μαζι σου .Γνωριζεις αν η 30 δεν εισαγεται σιγουρα αν ειναι αφου βαλουμε στη λιστα την  69 να αφαιρεσουμε την 30 ; Αν παντως εισαγεται ,δυσκολα με εικονα να ξεκαθαριζει πια ειναι πια ,αν δεν εχει καποιος τη συσκευασια

----------


## mitsman

Λοιπον εβαλα το μειγμα δικης μου συστασης σε αεροστεγη συσκευασια κλεισμενο σε ενα ποτηρι νερο.
Φωτο δεν εβγαλα θα το κανω ομως την Κυριακη. 
Το 60% πηγε στον πατο περιπου και το 40% εμεινε πανω, αυτο εγινε βραδυ..... το πρωι ειχε μεινει στην επιφανεια ενα 20% και στον πατο ενα 80%

τι συμπερασμα βγαζουμε?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> 12/2014.
> 
> για μουλακια σε συσκευασμενο 3κιλα και κατω δεν βρηκα κατι καλυτερο.
> 
> αν εχει καποιος κατι υποψην του ,παρακαλω να μου πει.


Βαγγέλη γράφει ανάλυση συστατικών,και θρεπτική άξια το μείγμα αυτό?
Αν όχι 12/2014 τι λήγει ? 
η άγνωστη θρεπτική  άξια ενός -δυο σπόρων,και ποιων
η όλο το μειγμα,
πως καταλαβαίνεις εσύ ότι έχεις βρει κάτι καλό?
Επειδή το τρώνε τα πουλια?
Από την ημερομηνία λήξεως?
Από τον "όγκο" της επιχείρησης?
Από το γεγονός ότι είναι ξένος "εμποράκος"
η γιατί έχει αναρτηθεί φωτογραφία της συσκευασίας,και δεν κάνει κανείς κριτική?
το έχετε βάλει στο νερό ?
ζητήσατε απαντήσεις από τον παρασκευαστή και σας κάλυψε πλήρως?
Σας είπε γιατί δεν μαμουνιαζει* ??????????
*
Για όσους δεν εθελοτυφλούν ,αυτό έχει λήξει πριν ακόμη συσκευαστεί, για τις απαιτήσεις ενός υποψιασμένου χομπίστα, και μόνον για αυτόν.

----------


## ninos

Νικο,
Σωστα αυτα που γραφεις, αλλα "επι της ουσιας" ομως ; 
Επισης οσον αφορα την ληξη κ την θρεπτικη αξια,εκτος απο μια επιχειρηση που αναφερει ημ/νια σοδιας, δεν εχω δει πουθενα αλλου σε μειγμα  αυτα που αναφερεις.

----------


## ninos

> .....Για όσους δεν εθελοτυφλούν ,αυτό έχει λήξει πριν ακόμη συσκευαστεί, για τις απαιτήσεις ενός υποψιασμένου χομπίστα, και μόνον για αυτόν.


Και που το ξερει ο υποψιασμενος χομπιστας, αυτο που αναφερεις απο πανω ; Υποθετικα ; Εγω παντως δεν πιστευω τιποτα  κ σου θυμιζω τι ειχα γραψει προ ημερων. Αυτο πρεπει να εχει ως γνωμονα αυτος που δεν εθελοτυφλει..




> ...Στο μελλον καλο ειναι αυτος που "προτεινει" να επιχειρηματολογει κ αυτος που "αντιπροτεινει" να αιτιολογει.

----------


## jk21

κριτικη το μιγμα του ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ δεχθηκε αμεσα απο μενα ,τοσο για την αρκετη δακτυλιδα (δεν τρελαθηκανε τα πουλια στη φυση να τρωνε φουλ γρασιδι ,αλλα ειναι πραγματι στη διατροφη τους ) και οτι εχει και ρουπσεν αλλα ευτυχως σε μικρο ποσοστο .Ελαχιστα μιγματα ιθαγενων δεν εχουν καθολου .Απο κει και περα ,αμεσως ζητησα και τεστ με νερο ,αλλα και να το ψαξει μην υπαρχει καμμια διπλοετικετα με δυο ημερομηνιες .Ρωτησα επισης για σκονη και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν υπαρξουν και παρασιτα ,ο Βαγγελης σιγουρα θα μας ενημερωσει .Μεχρι να δουμε φωτο με το τεστ του νερου και να μας απαντησει για σκονη κλπ  ,ε δεν νομιζω οτι επρεπε να τον ξαναρωτησουν 5 - 6 μελη ακομα τα ιδια πραγματα 

ειναι ενδιαφερον ομως Νικο αν καποιος ξερει περισσοτερα περι θρεπτικης αξιας κλπ ,ειτε εσυ ειτε οποιος αλλος ,να καταθετονται εδω να μαθαινουμε ολοι .Σε τι αναφερονται οι ημερομηνιες ληξης που εχουν η συσκευασιες αν δεν υπαρχει θρεπτικη αναλυση των σπορων στην ετικετα;

(ποσοστα πρωτεινης ,υδατανθρακα ,λιπους ,υγρασιας ,ξενων σωματων κλπ )


ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ η συσκευασια δινεις ποσοστα σπορων ή την θρεπτικη αξια ;

----------


## aeras

> Λοιπον εβαλα το μειγμα δικης μου συστασης σε αεροστεγη συσκευασια κλεισμενο σε ενα ποτηρι νερο.
> Φωτο δεν εβγαλα θα το κανω ομως την Κυριακη. 
> Το 60% πηγε στον πατο περιπου και το 40% εμεινε πανω, αυτο εγινε βραδυ..... το πρωι ειχε μεινει στην επιφανεια ενα 20% και στον πατο ενα 80%
> 
> τι συμπερασμα βγαζουμε?


  Συμπέρασμα: Η διάφορα μεταξύ βράδυ πρωί είναι  συν 20% υπέρ του πάτου

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη οι σποροι που επιμεινανε μετα απο καποιες ωρες να μεινουνε στην επιφανεια ,ειναι απο ενα ειδος ; ή πανω απο ενα και ποιοι σποροι; απο αυτους που μεινανε στην επιφανεια ,ποσο ποσοστο πηγε στον πατο;

----------


## mitsman

Ηταν απο ολα τα σπορια στην επιφανεια... σου ειπα, απο το 40% την επομενη μερα ειχε μεινει ενα 20% στην επιφανεια!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο,
> Σωστα αυτα που γραφεις, αλλα "επι της ουσιας" ομως ; 
> Επισης οσον αφορα την ληξη κ την θρεπτικη αξια,εκτος απο μια επιχειρηση που αναφερει ημ/νια σοδιας, δεν εχω δει πουθενα αλλου σε μειγμα  αυτα που αναφερεις.



"επι της ουσιας" όμως Στέλιο,
η αναδρομή στο παρελθόν και σε ότι έχει γραφτεί για τους σπόρους και την διαδρομή τους, η εμπιστοσύνη και στήριξη σε κάτι νέο και προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση.
Ανάλυση πλήρη δεν υποχρεούται (νομικά) κανείς να βάλει σε προϊόντα που προορίζονται για ζώα η πτηνά που δεν θα καταναλωθούν από ανθρώπους, 
και αυτό να αλλάξει είναι τόσο υψηλό το κόστος των αναλύσεων αυτών ,και ειδικότερα αν γίνεται ανά παρτίδα,που θα έκανε την τιμή των σπόρων με αυτές τις προδιαγραφές απαγορευτική σχεδόν για όλους.

Τώρα γιατί μπαίνει ημερομηνία λήξεως ? βοηθάει.
Γιατί αναγράφετε σοδια ? και αυτό βοηθάει.
Τι βοηθάει ? 
Πάντως όχι τα πουλιά.

Το πρώτο δεν έχει άξια,το δεύτερο έχει τεράστιο κόστος να αποδειχθεί,και το τρίτο αποδεικνύεται κάθε ήμερα από αυτά που γράφονται για προβλήματα στα πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

οποτε βρω μιγμα που να μενει κατω απο 20 % των σπορων στην επιφανεια ,μπορει να σου πω οτι δεν ειχες καλο αποτελεσμα .Δεν εχει τυχει να δοκιμασω σε πολλα και κυριως σε ετοιμα μιγματα και οχι μεμονωμενους σπορους .Παντως της ιδιας προελευσης μιγμα με το δικο σου ,στο δικο μου τεστ ειχε αν θυμαμαι καλα ,παει καλυτερα .Η περιλλα ειχε μεινει μονο πανω και μερος του κανναβουριου .Δεν βρισκω παντως το 20 % σαν πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο ,γιατι και φρεσκιοι να ειναι οι σποροι ,καποιοι δεν θα ειναι παντα καλης ποιοτητας και απο στατιστικης πλευρας

----------


## Steliosan

Λοιπον παιδια μην ψαχνεστε αδικα ολοι οι σποροι ειναι μεταλλαγμενοι ειτε αυτοι ειναι για πουλια ειτε προκειται για την ανθρωπινη τροφικη αλυσιδα ολοι οι σποροι ελεγχονται απο την Mosanto η μοναδικη εταιρεια που κατεχει και ελεγχει τους σπορους σε ολον τον κοσμο εαν θελετε ανοιγω νεο ποστ η σας τα παραθετω εντος.
Σας παρακολουθω αλλα δεν θα κρατηθω αλλο πρεπει να σας το πω και ετσι θα μπει ενα τελος στην διαμαχη.
Ζητω συγνωμη απο τα παιδια που ψαχνουν το καλυτερο για τα πουλακια.
Ηδη στην αμερικη απαγορευεται δια του νομου η προσωπικη καλλιεργια στους κηπους.

----------


## οδυσσέας

*Αστυνομία τροφίμων και μεταλλαγμένοι σπόροι.*

----------


## Steliosan

Ευχαριστω κωστα.
Ε τοτε αφου ηδη υπαρχει το θεμα ρε παιδια μην πολυασχοληστε και χαλιετσε κριμα ειναι.

----------


## jk21

με μικρες εξαιρεσεις ισχυει οτι λες (στην ευρωπη γιατι στην αμερικη ισχυει πληρως ) αλλα η μονσαντο ελεγχει το ειδος των σπορων ,οχι το ποσο αλλοιωμενοι θα φθασουν σε μας .βεβαια μερος της ολης επεπεξεργασιας που επιβαλλει ,εχει και εκει αποτελεσμα ....

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ευχαριστω κωστα.
> Ε τοτε αφου ηδη υπαρχει το θεμα ρε παιδια μην πολυασχοληστε και χαλιετσε κριμα ειναι.


αρα σταματαμε να ταιζουμε τα πουλια μιγματα εμποριου? παμε σε αλλες μορφες διατροφης τους?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> _......για τα άοσμα λάδια που ρίχνουν στους σπόρους για να γυαλίζουν και για να μην φαίνεται η σκόνη......_





> κάποιος, νομίζω πως κάτι έλεγε για λάδια ...


και ποιο λαδι ειναι αυτο?.... *mineral oil.* 

http://www.beautymakeup.gr/2011/01/%CE%BF%CF%81%CF%85%CE%BA%CF%84%CE%AD%CE%BB%CE%B1%C  E%B9%CE%BF-mineral-oil/

----------


## Steliosan

> αρα σταματαμε να ταιζουμε τα πουλια μιγματα εμποριου? παμε σε αλλες μορφες διατροφης τους?


Δεν καταλαβες εννοω οτι ειναι αδικος κοπος το να υπαρχουν αντιπαραθεσεις οσο αφορα τους σπορους αφου ξερουμε την προελευση τους (μεταλλαγμενοι) χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι το σταματαμε εδω,και φυσικα θα δοκιμαζουμε παντα τους σπορους με τις προαναφερθησες μεθοδους (νερο,την μεθοδο σεσουαρ κτλ).

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Λοιπον παιδια μην ψαχνεστε αδικα ολοι οι σποροι ειναι μεταλλαγμενοι ειτε αυτοι ειναι για πουλια ειτε προκειται για την ανθρωπινη τροφικη αλυσιδα ολοι οι σποροι ελεγχονται απο την Mosanto η μοναδικη εταιρεια που κατεχει και ελεγχει τους σπορους σε ολον τον κοσμο εαν θελετε ανοιγω νεο ποστ η σας τα παραθετω εντος.
> Σας παρακολουθω αλλα δεν θα κρατηθω αλλο πρεπει να σας το πω και ετσι θα μπει ενα τελος στην διαμαχη.
> Ζητω συγνωμη απο τα παιδια που ψαχνουν το καλυτερο για τα πουλακια.
> Ηδη στην αμερικη απαγορευεται δια του νομου η προσωπικη καλλιεργια στους κηπους.



Όντος έτσι είναι άλλα όχι απόλυτα,
αν σου πω ότι ακόμη υπάρχουν για τα πουλιά μη μεταλλαγμενοι σποροι θα πρέπει και να το αποδείξω,πράγμα διόλου εύκολο γιατί το μόνο χημείο που μπορεί να αναλύσει κάτι τέτοιο ,(δηλαδή αν είναι ένας σπόρος μεταλλαγμένος η όχι ),ανηκει στην μοσαντο,
για αυτό λέω για την διαδρομή των σπόρων και πόσο σημαντική είναι,γιατί παραμένει ο μόνος εφικτός τρόπος αναγνώρισης τους.

Η ξήρανση μέσω ακτινοβολίας είναι το άλλο πρόβλημα,που μετατρέπει ένα φυσικό προϊόν σε εμπορικό,με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για τις ανάγκες της διακίνησης,  και ακόμη χειρότερα όταν πρόκειται μέσο αυτού να τραφούν πουλιά 25 γραμμαρίων και ως βασική τροφή,χωρίς να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να την επιλέξει το πουλί ,άλλα να την επιβάλουμε εμείς.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Στα χωράφια Ανδρέα , (αν κάνω λάθος διόρθωσε με)
πρώτα ξαπλώνονται τα στάχυα για να ξεραθούν ,και μετά από 2-3 ήμερες αλωνίζονται, και παίρνουμε τον καρπό.
Αυτός ο τρόπος είναι ο φυσικός,και έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τα στάχυα που είναι στην επιφάνεια και τα κτυπά ο ήλιος και ο αέρας,να είναι πιο στεγνά/ξηρά από αυτά που είναι από κάτω στην σκιά.
Ο αγρότης ξέρει πότε έχουν την κατάλληλη υγρασία για να αλωνίσει χωρίς να μουχλιάσουν οι σπόροι στην αποθήκη.

Αν κάνει κάποιος μια χημική ανάλυση των σπόρων αυτών, θα βρει μια μέση τιμή υγρασίας, (και όχι ομοιόμορφη για τον κάθε σπόρο ξεχωριστά) και είναι λογικό με βάση την πιο πάνω διαδικασία.
Άλλο +- στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα υγρασία,και άλλο ακτινοβολημενοι και νεκροί.

Τα ποσοστά όποτε είναι σχετικά και όχι απόλυτα.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ...
> για αυτό λέω για την διαδρομή των σπόρων και πόσο σημαντική είναι,γιατί παραμένει ο μόνος εφικτός τρόπος αναγνώρισης τους.
> ...


Και πως αναγνωριζουμε Νικο τους σπορους μεσα απο την διαδρομη τους?
ή ακομη καλυτερα (για να τα παρουμε με την σειρα), πως αποδεικνυεται η διαδρομη τους?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Και πως αναγνωριζουμε Νικο τους σπορους μεσα απο την διαδρομη τους?
> ή ακομη καλυτερα (για να τα παρουμε με την σειρα), πως αποδεικνυεται η διαδρομη τους?



Να τους αναγνωρίσετε δεν μπορείτε.
Η διαδρομή τους αποδεικνύεται από αυτά που έχει γράψει ο Δημήτρης από την Νάξο,για τα πουλιά του.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Να τους αναγνωρίσετε δεν μπορείτε.
> Η διαδρομή τους αποδεικνύεται από αυτά που έχει γράψει ο Δημήτρης από την Νάξο,για τα πουλιά του.


Μα .. και γω εχω γραψει κατι αντιστοιχο με αυτο του Δημητρη ... αλλα και αλλοι εδω μεσα!
Σημαινει οτι και η διαδρομη των σπορων μας ειναι αριστη?

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Στα χωράφια Ανδρέα , (αν κάνω λάθος διόρθωσε με)
> πρώτα ξαπλώνονται τα στάχυα για να ξεραθούν ,και μετά από 2-3 ήμερες αλωνίζονται, και παίρνουμε τον καρπό.
> Αυτός ο τρόπος είναι ο φυσικός,και έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τα στάχυα που είναι στην επιφάνεια και τα κτυπά ο ήλιος και ο αέρας,να είναι πιο στεγνά/ξηρά από αυτά που είναι από κάτω στην σκιά.
> Ο αγρότης ξέρει πότε έχουν την κατάλληλη υγρασία για να αλωνίσει χωρίς να μουχλιάσουν οι σπόροι στην αποθήκη.
> 
> Αν κάνει κάποιος μια χημική ανάλυση των σπόρων αυτών, θα βρει μια μέση τιμή υγρασίας, (και όχι ομοιόμορφη για τον κάθε σπόρο ξεχωριστά) και είναι λογικό με βάση την πιο πάνω διαδικασία.
> Άλλο +- στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα υγρασία,και άλλο ακτινοβολημενοι και νεκροί.
> 
> Τα ποσοστά όποτε είναι σχετικά και όχι απόλυτα.


Να υποθεσω εδω Νικο οτι μιλας για μικρες συμβατικες παραγωγες?
Nομιζω οτι πλεον υπαρχουν οδηγιες προς τους αγροτες για το πως θα διαχειριζονται την παραγωγη τους



Επισης υπαρχουν και αλλοι μεθοδοι ξηρανσης των σπορων περαν της ακτινοβολιας!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Μα .. και γω εχω γραψει κατι αντιστοιχο με αυτο του Δημητρη ... αλλα και αλλοι εδω μεσα!
> Σημαινει οτι και η διαδρομη των σπορων μας ειναι αριστη?


Ακούγεσαι σαν επαγγελματιας,μπορώ να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου !!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Γιώργο έχεις γράψει πολλά αντίστοιχα,και πάντα νομίζεις η υποθέτεις,
αν είχες διαβάσει πολλά ίσως δεχόσουν και κάτι.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Ακούγεσαι σαν επαγγελματιας,μπορώ να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου !!


οχι!  :winky:

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Γιώργο έχεις γράψει πολλά αντίστοιχα,και πάντα νομίζεις η υποθέτεις,
> αν είχες διαβάσει πολλά ίσως δεχόσουν και κάτι.


Αυτο σημαινει πως δεν καταλαβες οτι, το νομιζω/πιστευω στο προηγουμενο ποστ με τις παραθεσεις εγγραφων χρησιμοποιηθηκε χαριν λογου.
Και φυσικα διαβαζοντας τις παραθεσεις, δεχομαι οτι υπαρχουν και αλλες μεθοδοι περα απο αυτες που αναφερεις εσυ.
Αντιστρεφοντας Νικο να πω οτι,  επειδη εχεις διαβασει πολλα, "δεν σηκωνεις μυγα στο σπαθι σου" ...
Απορω ομως γιατι δεν παραθετεις ολα οσα γνωριζεις!

----------


## vag21

νικο θα ηθελα να μου πεις την αποψη σου,σε αυτο που μου ειπε ο γιατρος,οτι δηλαδη στις συσκευασμενες δεν μπορει να αναπτυχθει ο μυκητας που προκαλει αφαλατοξινη.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Αυτο σημαινει πως δεν καταλαβες οτι, το νομιζω/πιστευω στο προηγουμενο ποστ με τις παραθεσεις εγγραφων χρησιμοποιηθηκε χαριν λογου.
> Και φυσικα διαβαζοντας τις παραθεσεις, δεχομαι οτι υπαρχουν και αλλες μεθοδοι περα απο αυτες που αναφερεις εσυ.
> Αντιστρεφοντας Νικο να πω οτι,  επειδη εχεις διαβασει πολλα, "δεν σηκωνεις μυγα στο σπαθι σου" ...
> Απορω ομως γιατι δεν παραθετεις ολα οσα γνωριζεις!


Ακριβώς χρησιμοποιηθηκε χάριν λόγου.
Δεν χρησιμοποιώ παραθέσεις ********************,
και ναι δεν σηκώνω μύγα στο σπαθί μου για πράγματα που χρειάστηκαν χρόνια να μάθω,και προσπαθώ να μεταφέρω μόνον σε κάποιους που δεν έχουν απόλυτη γνώμη για όλα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> νικο θα ηθελα να μου πεις την αποψη σου,σε αυτο που μου ειπε ο γιατρος,οτι δηλαδη στις συσκευασμενες δεν μπορει να αναπτυχθει ο μυκητας που προκαλει αφαλατοξινη.


Σε τι είδους συσκευασία Βαγγέλη.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Ακριβώς χρησιμοποιηθηκε χάριν λόγου.
> Δεν χρησιμοποιώ παραθέσεις ************,
> και ναι δεν σηκώνω μύγα στο σπαθί μου για πράγματα που χρειάστηκαν χρόνια να μάθω,και προσπαθώ να μεταφέρω μόνον σε κάποιους που δεν έχουν απόλυτη γνώμη για όλα.


(Μπορεις να αγνοησεις την ερωτηση αυτη, αλλα και οτιδηποτε γραφω απο δω και περα ...)

Και ερωτω :
**************, τι ακριβως μεταφερεις σε οσους "δεν εχουν απολυτη γνωμη" ?
Το οτι η ξηρανση των σπορων γινεται ειτε με ακτινοβολια, ειτε με τον τροπο που αναφερεις?
Ειτε θα ειναι δηλαδη ολοι πεθαμενοι (ακτινοβολια), ειτε ολοι ζωντανοι και οι μισοι θα βυθιζονται και οι αλλοι μισοι θα στεκονται πανω στο νερο (μεθοδος που αναφερεις)?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> (Μπορεις να αγνοησεις την ερωτηση αυτη, αλλα και οτιδηποτε γραφω απο δω και περα ...)
> 
> Και ερωτω :
> ************ τι ακριβως μεταφερεις σε οσους "δεν εχουν απολυτη γνωμη" ?
> Το οτι η ξηρανση των σπορων γινεται ειτε με ακτινοβολια, ειτε με τον τροπο που αναφερεις?
> Ειτε θα ειναι δηλαδη ολοι πεθαμενοι (ακτινοβολια), ειτε ολοι ζωντανοι και οι μισοι θα βυθιζονται και οι αλλοι μισοι θα στεκονται πανω στο νερο (μεθοδος που αναφερεις)?


Η θα πρέπει να σε αγνοήσω,η να σου μεταφέρω σε ένα βράδυ ότι έμαθα 37 χρόνια σε αυτόν τον κλάδο. Και ίσως το επιχειρούσα αν διέκρινα έστω λίγη καλή πρόθεση.
Η επιλογή δική σου, αρκεί να είναι λογική απαίτηση.

----------


## jk21

> νικο θα ηθελα να μου πεις την αποψη σου,σε αυτο που μου ειπε ο γιατρος,οτι δηλαδη στις συσκευασμενες δεν μπορει να αναπτυχθει ο μυκητας που προκαλει αφαλατοξινη.


αυτο δεν σημαινει τιποτα .ειτε γιατι μπορει πριν συσκευσθουν να ειχε αναπτυχθει και να εχει γεμισει τον τοπο αφλατοξινες ,που δεν εξαφανιζονται με τη συσκευασια ,ειτε γιατι και περαιτερω να μην αναπτυσσεται ,μολις βγει απο τη συσκευασια αναπτυσσεται μια χαρα 

η συσκευασια σε προστατευει μονο οσο ειναι οι σποροι μεσα της και μονο αν συσκευασθηκαν σωστα με οχι υψηλα επιπεδα υγρασιας

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Η θα πρέπει να σε αγνοήσω,η να σου μεταφέρω σε ένα βράδυ ότι έμαθα 37 χρόνια σε αυτόν τον κλάδο. Και ίσως το επιχειρούσα αν διέκρινα έστω λίγη καλή πρόθεση.
> Η επιλογή δική σου, αρκεί να είναι λογική απαίτηση.


Λαθος Νικο ... Η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου!

Δεν ξερω αν σου φερνει στο νου κατι το κειμενο της παραθεσης...




> ...
> Σιγουρα δεν θελω να γινω ειδικος στους σπορους, αλλα να μπορω να  διακρινω ερασιτεχνικα την κατασταση ενος σπορου (ή τουλαχιστον να νομιζω  οτι μπορω να την διακρινω :-)
> π.χ. αν ξερω οτι υπαρχει ενα στανταρ στην βρωμη βασει του οποιου οι  χρωματικες αλοιωσεις  δεν πρεπει να υπερβαινουν το 3%(τυχαιο), τοτε  μαλλον κατι δεν παει καλα με ενα εμπορευμα, αν στους σπορους που θα  κρατησω στην χουφτα μου οι μισοι εχουν χρωματικους λεκεδες, .
> Αρα δεν θα αγορασω και θα ψαξω απο αλλου.
> Απλα tips ψαχνω που θα με βοηθησουν για οσο κρατησω στο χομπυ αυτο :-) ...                         "


Ή θα πρεπει να με αγνοησεις ή θα πρεπει να μεταφερεις μερος των γνωσεων σου εδω στο GBC, επιλεγοντας αυτες που πραγματικα θα βοηθησουν ολους εμας που δεν ξερουμε και ψαχνομαστε.
Ψαχνουμε την γνωση που θα μας βοηθησει να υπερασπισουμε τα συμφεροντα μας και την εκτροφη μας (μικρη ή μεγαλη)... οποιαδηποτε αλλη γνωση που εξυπηρετει αλλους, ειναι προφανες οτι ειναι αχρηστη (για μενα τουλαχιστον)!

----------


## vag21

> Σε τι είδους συσκευασία Βαγγέλη.


απο οτι καταλαβα δεν αναφεροταν τοσο πολυ στο υλικο της συσκευασιας,οσο το  οτι ειναι σφραγισμενη οι σποροι στις κακουχιες που μπορουν να υποστούν μεσα στα πετ σοπ.
θα βαλω παντως και φωτο να δεις αυτην που πηρα τωρα ,πανω στον πανικο μου.

αν ισχυει παντως το πειραμα με το νερο η σφραγισμενη cardinal απετυχε παταγωδώς,αυριο θα βαλω φωτο να δειτε.

----------


## mitsman



----------


## teo24

Μπορει να μην κολλαει εδω αλλα δεν πειραζει,το γραφω εδω.Μια φορα πριν κανα 2 χρονια ειχα παρει αυτα τα καταπληκτικα sticks επωνυμης εταιριας.Ανοιξα την χαρτινη συσκευασια και μετα ηταν σ'ενα σακουλακι σφραγισμενο.Το σακουλακι ηταν γεματο μαμουνια ψοφια αλλα και καποια ζωντανα.Φυσικα τα πηγα πισω στο καταστημα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Λαθος Νικο ... Η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου!
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν σου φερνει στο νου κατι το κειμενο της παραθεσης...
> 
> 
> 
> Ή θα πρεπει να με αγνοησεις ή θα πρεπει να μεταφερεις μερος των γνωσεων σου εδω στο GBC, επιλεγοντας αυτες που πραγματικα θα βοηθησουν ολους εμας που δεν ξερουμε και ψαχνομαστε.
> Ψαχνουμε την γνωση που θα μας βοηθησει να υπερασπισουμε τα συμφεροντα μας και την εκτροφη μας (μικρη ή μεγαλη)... οποιαδηποτε αλλη γνωση που εξυπηρετει αλλους, ειναι προφανες οτι ειναι αχρηστη (για μενα τουλαχιστον)!


Κάποιος στην Νάξο επιτέλους έλυσε κάποια προβλήματα στην εκτροφή του,
κάποιος άλλος/άλλοι στην Πτολεμαΐδα ταΐζουν μείγματα με σπόρους και αναλογία που "επιτελούς" επιθυμούν οι ίδιοι
το ίδιο και στην Κρήτη
στην Καρδίτσα κάποιος δεν πίστευε ότι πλέον υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα μεχρι που πηρε την πρωτη συσκευασια
στην Φλώρινα πρόσφατα με 23-25 βαθμούς θερμοκρασία κάποιος θα ταΐσει 1 κιλό από το μείγμα που πρέπει ,γιατί έχει λίγα πουλακια.κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ
Οι περισσότεροι είναι μέλη του φόρουμ που άπλα ακούν και κρίνουν.
*Αυτά είναι τα γεγονότα που αλλάζουν το τοπίο,*
άχρηστα είναι τα κενά λόγια που λέγονται για να λιπάνουν εγωπάθειες,η για να γίνεται κουβέντα,και αυτό είναι το λάθος.

----------


## οδυσσέας

για το ποτηρι απο τη ναξο θα πεις τιποτα η το κανεις γαργαρα και αυτο?

----------


## mitsman

Κώστα προσωπικά περιμένω κ την δική σου άποψη σε παρακαλώ!!!! Εσυ ζητήσεις να το βάλω!!! Σαφώς κ όλων των παιδιών που θέλουν να πουν κατι

----------


## οδυσσέας

το ξερω οτι θες και την δικη μου αποψη αλλα........δεν μπορει για τα αλλα μιγματα να ''κελαιδαει'' και για το δικο ''σου'' να κανει τον ''αγνωστο στρατιωτη''.

----------


## mitsman

Θα πουν όλοι την γνώμη τους!!! Πες μου κ εσυ!!!

----------


## jk21

προσωπικα το να λεμε δεν ξερω ,το θεωρω σεβαστο .το να λεμε ξερω και δεν τα λεω για να μην τα ακουσει ενας (γραφοντας κανονικα αλλους 200 που διαβαζουν καθε μερα ) δεν στεκει .δεν ειναι στα ονειρα μου ενα φορομ αποκρυφης γνωσης ,αλλα της ελευθερης παροχης της ωστε να την διαχειριστει καθε ενας που την χρειαζεται !

Βαγγελη (θα δουμε συντομα και το δικο σου πειραμα στην cardinal και θελω να εχεις διπλα και τη συσκευασια σε φωτο ) να σαι σιγουρος οτι οταν αυτα τα βγαζουμε στη φορα και η manitoba και καθε αλλη εταιρια ,θα κοιταει συντομα να φερνει καλυτερης ποιοτητας σπορους στην  ψωροκωσταινα

----------


## vag21

οπως ξαναειπα δεν ξερω αν ισχυει το πειραμα με το ποτηρι.

αλλα αν ισχυει... τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.

----------


## vag21

και εδω η συσκευασια που ερχεται ελλαδα.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> … Ή θα πρεπει να με αγνοησεις ή θα πρεπει να μεταφερεις μερος των γνωσεων σου εδω στο GBC, επιλεγοντας αυτες που πραγματικα θα βοηθησουν ολους εμας που δεν ξερουμε και ψαχνομαστε.


   Νίκο,

  Συζηταμε για τροπους αναγνωρισης ποιοτικων σπορων και πετας στο τραπεζι πελατογιο εταιριας σαν το απολυτο τροπο με τον οποιο αναγνωριζεται ενας καλος σπορος. 
(_και φυσικα, θα ηταν ενδιαφερον για ολους να μας πεις πως βρεθηκε στα χερια σου το πελατολογιο_)

  Σαν να λες λοιπον … τι το ψαχνετε ρε παιδια … αφηστε τις οδηγιες οργανισμων & επιστημονων, αφηστε την παραθεση γνωσεων και εμπειριων του καθενος, αφηστε επιτελους τα ποτηρια με νερο και παρτε στα χερια σας τα πελατολογια των εταιριων για να δειτε τι θα ψωνισετε …
  Αν ζητησω να μου πουν τους πελατες τους καποιες εταιριες εδω στην Ελλαδα, ποιο κριτηριο να χρησιμοποιησω για να καταλαβω αν είναι ποιοτικος ο σπορος?
  Τον αριθμο των πελατων ή το βαρος της συσκευασιας που τους πουλησαν?

  Αυτή είναι η χρησιμη πληροφορια που πηγαζει από 37 χρονια τριβης με το αντικειμενο και που μπορεις να μοιραστεις μαζι μας?

*Παλι αχρηστη πληροφορια μου/μας εδωσες*.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

[off topic]

 θα ηθελα να επισημανω στους φιλους συμφορουμιστες να ειναι προσεκτικοι στις δημοσιες αναφορες τους για προβληματα που τυχον αντιμετωπιζουν με προϊοντα που αγοραζουν.

Προσεκτικοι με τον τροπο που αναδεικνυουν το προβλημα και κυριως με τις ενεργειες που εχουν κανει, ωστε να μπορουν να αποδειξουν *στον καθενα*, αυτο που καταδεικνυουν.

----------


## geam

> οπως ξαναειπα δεν ξερω αν ισχυει το πειραμα με το ποτηρι.
> 
> αλλα αν ισχυει... τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.



φίλε Βαγγο .... εάν οι φωτογραφίες που τράβηξες είναι αμέσως μετά που γέμισες το ποτήρι με νερό, από τις λιγοστές γνώσεις που έχω, τα είδη του αγκαθιού που επιπλέουν σε ένα βαθμό είναι φυσιολογικό αφου είναι πολύ μικροί και ελαφρύς σπόροι...

----------


## geam

> Νίκο,
> 
> Συζηταμε για τροπους αναγνωρισης ποιοτικων σπορων και πετας στο τραπεζι πελατογιο εταιριας σαν το απολυτο τροπο με τον οποιο αναγνωριζεται ενας καλος σπορος. 
> (_και φυσικα, θα ηταν ενδιαφερον για ολους να μας πεις πως βρεθηκε στα χερια σου το πελατολογιο_)
> 
> Σαν να λες λοιπον … τι το ψαχνετε ρε παιδια … αφηστε τις οδηγιες οργανισμων & επιστημονων, αφηστε την παραθεση γνωσεων και εμπειριων του καθενος, αφηστε επιτελους τα ποτηρια με νερο και παρτε στα χερια σας τα πελατολογια των εταιριων για να δειτε τι θα ψωνισετε …
> Αν ζητησω να μου πουν τους πελατες τους καποιες εταιριες εδω στην Ελλαδα, ποιο κριτηριο να χρησιμοποιησω για να καταλαβω αν είναι ποιοτικος ο σπορος?
> Τον αριθμο των πελατων ή το βαρος της συσκευασιας που τους πουλησαν?
> 
> ...



Γιωργο, ********* προφανώς αναφέρει σαν "πελατολόγιο" όπως λες,  ανθρώπους που έχουν πάρει  ****** μίγμα και ειναι ευχαριστημένοι....

----------


## vag21

ειναι μετα απο κανα τεταρτο και αφου τα ανακτεψα με το χερι μου πρωτα.

γιωργο (ασωτος) το τεστ με το ποτηρι οπως γραφω παραπανω δεν ξερω αν ισχυει,εγω μεσα απο το φορουμ το πρωτακουσα πρωτη φορα.

αν υπαρχει θεμα απο νομικης πλευρας ας σβησει η διαχειριση το ποστ μου με την συσκευασια της εταιριας.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> οπως ξαναειπα δεν ξερω αν ισχυει το πειραμα με το ποτηρι.
> 
> αλλα αν ισχυει... τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.
> 
> ...






> ...
> αυτο που προσπαθουμε να μαθουμε ειναι αν  οι σποροι εχουν ψυχα μεσα για να τρωνε τα πουλια η ειναι μονο τσοφλι. ο  ποιο χοντροκομενος πρακτικος τροπος ειναι το ποτηρι με το νερο. δεν λεμε  για τα μικρα σπορια οπως η κια το νυχτολουλουδο κ.α. λεμε για το κεχρι  το καναβουρι που το μισο παει στον πατο και το αλλο μισο μενει στην  επιφανεια. 
> ...


Βαγγελη,

Καποιοι ειδη σπορων ειναι φυσικο να μενουν στην επιφανεια, λογω της  μορφολογιας τους και κυριως λογου του τροπου συλλογης του ειδους  τους (συλλογη οταν ωριμασει πληρως και δεν εχει υγρασια μεσα του ...  ξερος δηλαδη. Και βεβαια το οτι ειναι ξερος, δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι  "νεκρος" ).

----------


## vag21

γιωργο εσυ δηλαδη με αυτο που βλεπεις εισαι ευχαριστημενος?

θα ταιζες με αυτο το μειγμα τα πουλια σου?

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Γιωργο, ********* προφανώς αναφέρει σαν "πελατολόγιο" όπως λες, ανθρώπους που έχουν πάρει  ****** μίγμα και ειναι ευχαριστημένοι....


*Αρα λοιπον ************ ειναι εμπορος και υπερασπιζεται/προωθει μεσα απο το GBC το δικο του μιγμα??!!!*

----------


## geam

> γιωργο εσυ δηλαδη με αυτο που βλεπεις εισαι ευχαριστημενος?
> 
> θα ταιζες με αυτο το μειγμα τα πουλια σου?



αν έδινα βασει στα πειράματα με το ποτήρι, μαλλον όχι... δεν θα το έδινα....
αν αναλογιζόμουν πόσοι ελαφρύς σπόροι υπάρχουν στο μίγμα θα το έδινα...
αν το έδινα στα πουλια, πειραματικά και μόνο, και έβλεπα αποδοχή, αλλά χωρις να ασθενουν τα πουλιά θα το συνέχιζα, αφου δεν υπάρχει, ή είναι πολυέξοδος ενας χημικός-εργαστηριακός  έλεγχος....

(ξερω οτι δεν σε βοήθησα...)

----------


## vag21

και κατι τελευταιο αν ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο οδυσσεας,οτι δηλαδη πάνω πανε οι σποροι που δεν εχουν ψυχα,τοτε πρεπει να αναθεωρησουμε τον τροπο χορηγησεις τροφης των πουλιων,δηλαδη ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι,θα λιμοκτονησουν τα πουλια μας χωρις να το παρουμε χαμπαρι.
φουλ λοιπον οι ταιστρες μηπως βρουν και κανα σπορο με ψυχα,τι να πω .... εχω χασει το τοπι.

θα τους μαγειρευω και εγω μακαροναδα σαν το vasilios.

----------


## vag21

> αν έδινα βασει στα πειράματα με το ποτήρι, μαλλον όχι... δεν θα το έδινα....
> αν αναλογιζόμουν πόσοι ελαφρύς σπόροι υπάρχουν στο μίγμα θα το έδινα...
> αν το έδινα στα πουλια, πειραματικά και μόνο, και έβλεπα αποδοχή, αλλά χωρις να ασθενουν τα πουλιά θα το συνέχιζα, αφου δεν υπάρχει, ή είναι πολυέξοδος ενας χημικός-εργαστηριακός  έλεγχος....
> 
> (ξερω οτι δεν σε βοήθησα...)



ασωτε εσυ τι λες?

----------


## geam

> *Αρα λοιπον ************ ειναι εμπορος και υπερασπιζεται/προωθει μεσα απο το GBC το δικο του μιγμα??!!!*



δεν θα κρίνω την ιδιότητα ή τον οποιονδήποτε σκοπό, θεμιτό ή αθέμιτο, φανερό ή προσεκτικά κεκαλυμμένο ούτε του ******** ούτε κανενός από εδώ μέσα...

φυσικα δε σκοπέυω να ερθω σε αντιπαράθεση ουτε μαζί σου ουτε με καποιον άλλον...

επειδή τον εχω γνωρίσει το *******, και τον έχω «ακουσει» , αλλά δεν μου «χρωσταει», και δεν του «χρωσταω» , θεωρω ότι κανει το εξής: 

μοιράζεται και τεκμηριώνει τις γνωσεις (στο σημείο που είναι εφικτό βέβαια...)που εχει αποκομίσει από αυτά που εχει μελετησει- ακουσει - δει - διαβασει....

αν είναι εμπορος, εξυπνακιας, διπλωμάτης, υπάλληλος της C.I.A ή οτιδήποτε άλλο προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφερει...

----------


## jk21

Η παραθεση φωτο υπαρκτων με το μιγμα και την συσκευασια ειναι κατι δεδονενο που το βλεπουμε και δεν ειναι απαγορευτικο να γινεται .Ισως ενα βιντεο που να δειχνει τα σπορια να βγαινουν απο τη συσκευασια και να μπαινουν στο ποτηρι ,ειναι κατι ακομα πιο ρεαλιστικο και στην πορεια καλα ειναι να γινεται αυτο .ομως σε καθε περιπτωση δεν εχουμε δεδομενο οτι αυτο αποδινυει φρεσκαδα ,αλλα στηριζομαστε σε αναφορες (ισως καποιων σοβαρων σελιδων ) που εχουν παρατεθει και απλα υποθετουμε ,δεν υιοθετουμε απολυτα τα λεγομενα .Ο καθενας βγαζει τα συμπερασματα του .

Παντως στην περιπτωση του Βαγγελη ο σπορος που μενει στην επιφανεια κυριως ,ειναι η δακτυλιδα (geam θα σου κοψω το ενα σου φτερο αν την ξαναμπεις αγκαθι ,οπως οι πετσοπαδες που δεν ξερουν την τυφλα τους ... σπορος απο ειδος γρασιδιου ειναι ) που λογω ειδικου βαρους (ειναι πολυ ελαφρια ) ειναι λογικο να παρουσιαζει αυτη την εικονα .Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον και μια εικονα μετα απο καποιες ωρες ,οπως ελεγε η αναφορα για το πως κανουμε το τεστ σε ξενη σοβαρη σελιδα

----------


## geam

> (geam θα σου κοψω το ενα σου φτερο αν την ξαναμπεις αγκαθι ,οπως οι πετσοπαδες που δεν ξερουν την τυφλα τους ...


βλέπω τις φωτο, με τον browser (περιηγητή)  σε σμίκρυνση για ευνόητους λόγους, και το φτερό μου το θέλω για να "πεταρίζω" ελεύθερα....

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vag21

θα φαω στο τελος ολο το μειγμα με το ποτηρι χαχαχα.

πες ποσες ωρες να το αφησω?

αν καποιος χρησιμοποιει το μειγμα original  blattner για καρδερινες ας μας ελεγε την συσταση ή εστω μια φωτο να το δουμε.
ειναι το ακριβοτερο και απο πολλους θεωρειτε το κορυφαιο.

----------


## jk21

μπορει να ειναι και μπορει να μην ειναι .δεν ειναι ο εκτροφεας που κανει το μιγμα (παρα μονο τη συσταση και αν αυτη ειναι συγκεκριμενη ) και οι παραγωγοι που το παραγουν ,οι συσκευαστες και οι εμποροι που το συσκευαζουν και το διακινουν και οι συνθηκες που γινεται αυτο



Θα παρακαλεσω για τελευταια φορα τα μελη να μην στοχοποιουν τον ιδιοκτητη- εμπορο συγκεκριμενου μιγματος (ειτε σε αυτα περιλαμβανονται απλα μελη ειτε ο ιδιος ) και οποιος θελει να δωσει πληροφοριες για την ποιοτητα των σπορων και πως ανιχνευεται να μιλα γενικα για τους σπορους και οχι σε συγκεκριμενο μιγμα .Οποιος εμπορευεται ενα μιγμα ειτε το πολυσυζητημενο ειτε οποια αλλη μαρκα ,εχει τη δυνατοτητα να στειλει επιστολη ή πμ στη διευθυνση και μιλωντας ανωνυμα ,να παραθεσει η διευθυνση ακριβως το κειμενο του (αρκει να ειναι εντος κανονων ) για να ενημερωθουν τα μελη 

οποιοσδηποτε πλαγιος τροπος αναφορας απο οποιδηποτε μελος θα σβηνεται εντελως σαν ποστ ,ακομα και αν περιεχει παραλληλα και χρησιμες πληροφοριες !

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> μπορει να ειναι και μπορει να μην ειναι .δεν ειναι ο εκτροφεας που κανει το μιγμα (παρα μονο τη συσταση και αν αυτη ειναι συγκεκριμενη ) και οι παραγωγοι που το παραγουν ,οι συσκευαστες και οι εμποροι που το συσκευαζουν και το διακινουν και οι συνθηκες που γινεται αυτο
> 
> Θα παρακαλεσω για τελευταια φορα τα μελη να μην στοχοποιουν τον ιδιοκτητη- εμπορο συγκεκριμενου μιγματος (ειτε σε αυτα περιλαμβανονται απλα μελη ειτε ο ιδιος ) και οποιος θελει να δωσει πληροφοριες για την ποιοτητα των σπορων και πως ανιχνευεται να μιλα γενικα για τους σπορους και οχι σε συγκεκριμενο μιγμα .Οποιος εμπορευεται ενα μιγμα ειτε το πολυσυζητημενο ειτε οποια αλλη μαρκα ,εχει τη δυνατοτητα να στειλει επιστολη ή πμ στη διευθυνση και μιλωντας ανωνυμα ,να παραθεσει η διευθυνση ακριβως το κειμενο του (αρκει να ειναι εντος κανονων ) για να ενημερωθουν τα μελη 
> 
> οποιοσδηποτε πλαγιος τροπος αναφορας απο οποιδηποτε μελος θα σβηνεται εντελως σαν ποστ ,ακομα και αν περιεχει παραλληλα και χρησιμες πληροφοριες !



Παλι στρουθοκαμηλιζουμε .
Μας ηρθε ο ουρανος σφοντυλι απο τα πολλα "αστερια", αλλα αφηνουμε τον εμπορο να αυτοσυστηνεται και να αυτοπροωθειται στο GBC.

Απορω γιατι οι αλλες εταιριες δεν αδραζουν την ευκαιρια για προωθηση προϊοντων τους σε ενα φορουμ του μεγεθους του GBC!!!!

(Ισως να τους λειπει η πολυετης πειρα στο εμπορικο marketing ....)

----------


## johnrider

μπορείτε να κάνετε και το άλλο τα σπόρια που μένουν στην επιφάνεια βάλτε τα σε χαρτί κουζίνας βρεγμένο και δείτε εάν θα φυτρώσουν.εάν φυτρώσουν σημαίνει ότι είναι ok?

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ασωτε εσυ τι λες?


Δινω βαση στα πειράματα με το ποτήρι, μαλλον όχι... δεν θα το έδινα....
Αναρωτιεμαι γιατι οι μισοι σποροι επιπλεουν? Ψαχνω το γιατι και αν οι απαντησεις με ικανοποιουν, το δινω.
Αν το έδινα στα πουλια, πειραματικά και μόνο, και έβλεπα αποδοχή, αλλά χωρις να ασθενουν τα πουλιά θα το συνέχιζα. (και βεβαια τα περι ακριβων εργαστηριων αναλυσης βερεσε τα ακουω).

Δεν θα το δωσω στα καναρινακια μου. Προσπαθω να ακολουθησω το διαιτολογιο που εμαθα εδω μεσα για αυτα.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> και κατι τελευταιο αν ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο οδυσσεας,οτι δηλαδη πάνω πανε οι σποροι που δεν εχουν ψυχα,τοτε πρεπει να αναθεωρησουμε τον τροπο χορηγησεις τροφης των πουλιων,δηλαδη ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι,θα λιμοκτονησουν τα πουλια μας χωρις να το παρουμε χαμπαρι.
> φουλ λοιπον οι ταιστρες μηπως βρουν και κανα σπορο με ψυχα,τι να πω .... εχω χασει το τοπι.
> ...


Δεν εχεις χασει το τοπι και δεν ειναι ο Κωστας αυτος που αναλυει το τεστ του νερου.
Δες το σχετικο ποστ του Κωστα

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

(off topic)






> .... θα τους μαγειρευω και εγω μακαροναδα σαν το vasilios.



Αν κανεις απογοητευτει απο το επαγγελμα του, μπορει να δοκιμασει να ανοιξει μια πιτσαρια για να εξυπηρετει delivery τα μελη του GBC    :winky:

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ επειδη το greekbirdclub δεν στρουθοκαμηλιζει ,για αυτο ανεφερα οσα ανεφερα πιο πανω και στην αναφορα μου περιμβανω οπως πρεπει απλα μελη και εμπορα αν περιλαμβανεται σε αυτα ο ιδιος ή επισημος εκπροσωπος του 

Τερμα απο ολους στις καθαρες αναφορες στο ποιος εμπορευεται και στις στοχοποιησεις !! δεν το κανουμε και δεν θα το κανουμε σαν διαχειριση ,να πηγαινουμε να κανουμε το μπανιο μας και να εχουμε στο μυαλο μας ,ποιος θα γραψει εναντια στους κανονες και τι 

οποιος εχει να καταθεσει οτι μπορει και ξερει ,για την ποιοτητα των σπορων ΟΛΩΝ των μιγματων ,ας το κανει 

εχω δει απο σενα καποια χρησιμα λινκ και με ικανοποιει και σε παρομοιο πλαισιο και στοχο να κινηθεις 

περιμενω και απο αλλους να καταθεσουν παλαιοτερη εμπειρια (αρκει και κεινη και δεν ειναι εκτος κανονων ) και γνωσεις ,αλλα και λινκ αν εχει να μας υποδειξει 

Εδω ειμαστε για να μαθαινουμε !

----------


## vag21

> Δεν εχεις χασει το τοπι και δεν ειναι ο Κωστας αυτος που αναλυει το τεστ του νερου.
> Δες το σχετικο ποστ του Κωστα


οποιος και να το ειπε ρε γιωργο,αν ισχυει τοτε δεν μπορει να ισχυσει το κουταλακι.

εχω χασει το τοπι γιωργο,αν μια τροφη που εχει 6 ευρω το κιλο συσκευασμενη μεγαλης επωνυμης εταιρειας ,δεν κανει για τα καναρινακια σου,που να παω πλεον?

αυτα που γραφω δεν τα λεω ειρωνικα το πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο το μειγμα.

θα βαλω και φωτο μετα απο 7 ωρες στο ποτηρι να δουμε τι θα γινει.

----------


## jk21

για αυτο βαγγελη ζητω συνεχως να δινουμε και φρεσκα χορταρικα ,αλλα και επιμενω για συχνη χρηση σωστης ομως αυγοτροφης ,με οχι υψηλα λιπαρα ,για να μπορει να συμπληρωνει τις επιπλεον  αναγκες που δημιουργει ενα κακο μιγμα


επισης οταν μιλαμε για πουλια που εχουν στο αιμα τους ιθαγενη ,δεν υπαρχει κατι στανταρ σαν ποσοτητα και ποσοστοση λιπαρων σπορων ,αλλα υπαρχει η συχνη παρατηρηση για το μεταβολισμο τους σε συγκεκριμενες εκτροφικες συνθηκες .Αν τα αφησουμε χυμα ,μπορει να παχυνουν .Αν ομως αυτο το ελεγχουμε ανα 15 μερες ,μπορουμε να το ρυθμισουμε στη συνεχεια με καταλληλες μεταβολες .Αν το αφησουμε χυμα μονιμα ,θα ερθουν πιθανως προβληματα

----------


## geam

θα γράψω *την προσωπική μου άποψη*, για τελευταία φορά στο παρόν θέμα, γνωρίζοντας ότι καποιοι θα αδιαφορήσουν γι’ αυτό και καλά θα κάνουν...

εάν εχω να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε «ψωμί» εισαγωγής αμφιβόλου προέλευσης, μεγάλης πολυεθνικής εταιρίας, και σε «ψωμί» αμφιβόλου προέλευσης ελληνικό θα επιλέξω το ελληνικό....ξεκάθαρα....  
αν αυτός που πουλάει το ελληνικό αμφιβόλου ποιότητας, με πεισει, πάλι αυτό θα επιλέξω.... επειδή θα γουστάρω τα μούτρα του... αν δω ότι εκανα λάθος επιλογή και δεν είχα σωστη κρίση, καλά να πάθω...μετα θα κινηθώ διαφορετικά....

ο αγοραστής έχει παντα την κριτική ικανότητα, και τον τελευταίο λόγο σ’ αυτό που θ’ αγοράσει.... κανεις δεν πίεσε κανέναν (νομιζω) για να προτιμήσει κάτι συγκεκριμένο...

π.χ. και τον Ρουβά τον διαφημίζουνε, άμεσα ή έμμεσα,  σε όλα τα μέσα ενημέρωσης, μπορεί και δικαιολογημένα, αλλά προσωπικά επειδή εγώ, δεν τον γουσταρω δε θα τον ακουσω  ποτε!!!!!
αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι θα προσπαθήσω με κάθε τρόπο, να σας πείσω, ή να τον ακυρώσω σαν καλλιτεχνη, σαν ομορφιά και σαν οτιδήποτε άλλο... θα πώ για ποιους λόγους δεν μ’ αρέσει, και τίποτα παραπάνω... μετά  οποιος θέλει μπορεί ελέυθερα να τον ακούσει... το ίδιο ισχύει και με τις τροφές...

Υ.Γ.: από ειρωνεία, μαγκιά, και χειρισμό εκλεπτυσμένης γλώσσας , πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο και μια οθόνη όλοι γνωρίζουμε... και από μπουνιές  επίσης... απλά όσοι  είναι εγκρατείς δε σημαίνει ότι είναι και βλάκες... ο νοών νοείτω για να μη χαλάμε τη ζαχαρένια μας....

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> οποιος και να το ειπε ρε γιωργο,αν ισχυει τοτε δεν μπορει να ισχυσει το κουταλακι.
> 
> εχω χασει το τοπι γιωργο,αν μια τροφη που εχει 6 ευρω το κιλο συσκευασμενη μεγαλης επωνυμης εταιρειας ,δεν κανει για τα καναρινακια σου,που να παω πλεον?
> 
> αυτα που γραφω δεν τα λεω ειρωνικα το πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο το μειγμα.
> 
> θα βαλω και φωτο μετα απο 7 ωρες στο ποτηρι να δουμε τι θα γινει.


Δεν ειπα "δεν κανει", ειπα οτι προσπαθω να ακολουθησω το διαιτολογιο που διαβαζω εδω μεσα.
Δεν την δινω λοιπον γιατι εχει σπορους που δεν συνηθιζεται να περιεχονται στο μιγμα καναρινιων.
Μπορει να ειναι μια χαρα απο θεμα συστασης.
Απο θεμα ποιοτητας δεν το ξερω ... θα μας το πεις εσυ και οποιος αλλος το γνωριζει.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> οποιος και να το ειπε ρε γιωργο,αν ισχυει τοτε δεν μπορει να ισχυσει το κουταλακι.
> 
> εχω χασει το τοπι γιωργο,αν μια τροφη που εχει 6 ευρω το κιλο συσκευασμενη μεγαλης επωνυμης εταιρειας ,δεν κανει για τα καναρινακια σου,που να παω πλεον?
> 
> αυτα που γραφω δεν τα λεω ειρωνικα το πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο το μειγμα.
> 
> θα βαλω και φωτο μετα απο 7 ωρες στο ποτηρι να δουμε τι θα γινει.


Δεν γνωριζω την ποιοτητα της συγκεκριμενης τροφης .

Ναι .. δεν ισχυει το κουταλακι σε μια τροφη που οι μισοι σποροι ειναι νεκροι.
Χρειαζομαστε και αλλη ποσοτητα για αναπληρωσουμε τις ημερησιες αναγκες του πουλιου.

----------


## VASSILIOS

> αν καποιος χρησιμοποιει το μειγμα original  blattner για καρδερινες ας μας ελεγε την συσταση ή εστω μια φωτο να το δουμε.
> ειναι το ακριβοτερο και απο πολλους θεωρειτε το κορυφαιο.




Original blattner χυμα, απο πετ με καταναλωση, αγορα 8,50 ευρω το κιλο.



*Μετα απο ανακατεμα και 10 λεπτα περιπου* *αναμονη*

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ...
> Υ.Γ.: από ειρωνεία, μαγκιά, και χειρισμό εκλεπτυσμένης γλώσσας , πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο και μια οθόνη όλοι γνωρίζουμε... και από μπουνιές  επίσης... απλά όσοι  είναι εγκρατείς δε σημαίνει ότι είναι και βλάκες... ο νοών νοείτω για να μη χαλάμε τη ζαχαρένια μας....


Δεν το καταλαβα αυτο το τελευταιο βρε συ Γιωργο ... 
Θα ειχες την καλωσυνη να μας το εξηγησεις καλυτερα?

----------


## geam

> Δεν το καταλαβα αυτο το τελευταιο βρε συ Γιωργο ... 
> Θα ειχες την καλωσυνη να μας το εξηγησεις καλυτερα?






> θα γράψω *την προσωπική μου άποψη*, για τελευταία φορά στο παρόν θέμα......ο νοών νοείτω ....




χωρίς να τίθεται θεμα καλοσύνης δεν θα ήθελα να επεκταθώ, για να μην δημιουργηθούν εκ νεου εντάσεις.... δεν συνηθίζω να ανακαλώ τα όσα λέω ή γράφω.... είπα ότι είναι η τελευταια μου αναρτηση στο παρόν θέμα, κι έτσι θα είναι....

----------


## vag21

> Original blattner χυμα, απο πετ με καταναλωση, αγορα 8,50 ευρω το κιλο.
> 
> 
> 
> *Μετα απο ανακατεμα και 10 λεπτα περιπου* *αναμονη*


ενα σχολιο για την συσταση που βλεπουμε?

το θεωρειτε παχυντικο για καρδερινοκαναρο?

----------


## jk21

> Original blattner χυμα, απο πετ με καταναλωση, αγορα 8,50 ευρω το κιλο.
> 
> 
> 
> *Μετα απο ανακατεμα και 10 λεπτα περιπου* *αναμονη*




δεν εκπλησσομαι καθολου !  .....

για μενα δεν εχουν σημασια ,ουτε τα ονοματα  ,ουτε η εθνοτητα των σπορων αν δεν αποδικνυεται ,ουτε και φημες για την ποιοτηταν τους και την αποδοχη τους ,αλλα το να μαθαινουμε πως να ξεχωριζουμε την ποιοτητα τους και να βλεπουμε ,αν αυτο μπορει να γινει οπτικα ,τα αποτελεσματα της .Οσο για την  συσταση και την ποσοστοση των σπορων  του συγκεκριμενου που εβαλες που εχει την συγκεκριμενη επωνυμια ,αλλα δεν ειμαστε στο εκτροφειο του οποιου εκτροφεα δινει το ονομα του σε αυτο ,να δουμε αν ταιζει πραγματι απο αυτο και με την συγκεκριμενη φρεσκαδα που εχει ... ,θα μπορεσω να κανω σχολιο ,οταν εχω απο καπου επισημα την ακριβη αναφορα των σπορων που εχει

----------


## mitsman

Βαγγελη αν βαλεις αυτο το μειγμα στα καρδερινοκαναρα κλαφτα.... ειναι μπομπα.... εγω ακομη και για καρδερινες το θεωρω παχυντικο αν δεν ειναι major και δεν εχουμε και κλουβα!

----------


## vag21

> Βαγγελη αν βαλεις αυτο το μειγμα στα καρδερινοκαναρα κλαφτα.... ειναι μπομπα.... εγω ακομη και για καρδερινες το θεωρω παχυντικο αν δεν ειναι major και δεν εχουμε και κλουβα!


φαινεται μητσο χαχαχχα.

πριν κανα 6-7 χρονια μου ειχαν κανει δωρο ενα μουλακι μην φανταστεις τιποτα σπεσιαλ,καναρινακι αλανιαρικο ελεγε.
απο τοτε και παντα ομως ηθελα τα καλυτερα,ειχα ενα φιλο που δουλευε σε πετ και μου λεει ηρθε στο μαγαζι ενα μειγμα που εχει 9.5 ευρω το κιλο αλλα ειναι οτι καλυτερο.

περνω ενα κιλο χυμα και μετα απο καμια εβδομαδα γεμισα πεταλουδακια σε ολο το σπιτι, αυτη ηταν η πρωτη και τελευταια εμπειρια μου με το blattner.

----------


## mitsman

Και εγω τα ιδια εχω παθει με το μπλατνερ..... αλλα εκτος αυτου ειναι πολυ παχυντικο.....
εγω 12 και 13 χρονια που ειχα 2 καρδερινοκαναρα αντιστοιχα τα ταιζα τροφη για καναρινια απλη!

----------


## vag21

η φωτο απο το μειγμα μετα απο 8 ωρες στο ποτηρι.

----------


## teo24

Στις 7 το πρωι  [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]


και στις 3 το μεσημερι
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]Εριξα 4 κουταλακια του γλυκου και πανω ειναι το πολυ 1 κουταλακι.Μια χαρα ειναι σε σχεση με αλλες που επερνα.

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ εσυ τι μιγμα δινεις;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Nα και το ζυγουράκι μου...

Ολο στον πάτο...

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη ελιωσααααα!!!!!!! χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187: 

Δεν παιζεσαι λεμε!

----------


## NIKOSP

Κλαιω χαχαχααχα!!! Γεια σου ρε Bill......!!!

----------


## mitsman

Oδυσσέα (Κωστα) ακομη περιμενω την αποψη σου!!!!!!

----------


## teo24

> ΘΟΔΩΡΗ εσυ τι μιγμα δινεις;


Σαν αναλογιες αυτες που μου ειχες πει.Τωρα  για τα σπορια ειναι μεμονωμενα απο γνωστο μας καταστημα που σου ειπα κι απο κοντα.Απο Δευτερα θα παω να παρω 5 κιλα που θελω οποτε αν θες ρωταω και τιποτα.Η ριχνω καμια κλεφτη ματια στα τσουβαλια τα οποια συνηθως τα ανοιγει μπροστα μου αλλα εγω χαζευω αλλου...

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Oδυσσέα (Κωστα) ακομη περιμενω την αποψη σου!!!!!!


δεν υπαρχει απαντηση...ο ΑΒΑΤΟΝ εδωσε την λυση στα μιγματα :sad:  κλειδωστε το θεμα....................................

----------


## mitsman

Χαιρομαι που με δικαιωνεις και παιρνω την απαντηση που περιμενα!

----------


## οδυσσέας

εκει που αγοραζεται και πληρωνεται να ζητατε πρωτα τις απαντησεις........

εγω να ζητησω συγνωμη που σας χαλασα τον υπνο.................

----------


## jk21

> Σαν αναλογιες αυτες που μου ειχες πει.Τωρα  για τα σπορια ειναι μεμονωμενα απο γνωστο μας καταστημα που σου ειπα κι απο κοντα.Απο Δευτερα θα παω να παρω 5 κιλα που θελω οποτε αν θες ρωταω και τιποτα.Η ριχνω καμια κλεφτη ματια στα τσουβαλια τα οποια συνηθως τα ανοιγει μπροστα μου αλλα εγω χαζευω αλλου...


σιγα μην θυμαμαι που μου εχεις πει οτι θα ψωνιζες ... ριξε ενα πμ μηπως στανιαρω 


το παρον θεμα κλειδωνει μετα απο επανελλημενο αιτημα του μελους που το ανοιξε 

το ποταμι θα συνεχισει να κυλα  
*Εδώ δείχνουμε τα μίγματα σπόρων που ταίζουμε τα πουλιά μας*

----------

